# Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2010



## PedroAfonso (1 Dez 2010 às 00:06)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Dez 2010 às 09:33)

Boa dia!

A noite por aqui foi marcada por fortes trovoadas acompanhadas de chuva forte
Ainda agora tava sol mas já vem outro aguaceiro a caminho e quiça trovoada


----------



## ecobcg (1 Dez 2010 às 10:40)

Bom dia,

Aqui por Silves a noite foi de aguaceiros moderados, acompanhados por alguma trovoada (não muito forte) e granizo, principalmente por volta das 04h00/04h30. Por volta das 10h voltou a cair novo aguaceiro mais intenso. Por aqui o acumulado está nos *6,5mm*.

No Sitio das Fontes o acumulado é menor, está nos *2,8mm*. Parece que os aguaceiros tem passado aqui mais por Silves.

A minima da noite foi de 6,9ºC e neste momento estão 12ºC.

Deixo aqui uma foto desta manhã, onde ainda apanhei os restos (julgo eu) de umas mammatus:


----------



## Sulman (1 Dez 2010 às 10:51)

Ontem pelas 22h chovia de forma forte em Arraiolos com 3º de Temperatura.


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2010 às 10:53)

Próximo sistema frontal, madrugada de Domingo - 10 a 15mm de precipitação: 

Previsão para Sábado, 4 de Dezembro de 2010

Continuação de tempo frio.
Céu pouco nublado, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade a
partir da manhã.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado ( 15 a 30 km/h)
de sueste a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva fraca a partir da tarde, tornando-se moderada no litoral
das regiões Centro e Sul no final do dia.
Acentuado arrefecimento nocturno com formação de geada.

Até lá, noites bem frias...


----------



## actioman (1 Dez 2010 às 11:00)

ecobcg disse:


> (...)
> 
> Deixo aqui uma foto desta manhã, onde ainda apanhei os restos (julgo eu) de umas mammatus:



Bons mammatus sim senhor! 

Por Elvas a noite foi de aguaceiros moderados por vezes.

A mínima foi de 3,9ºC pelas 04h


----------



## fragoso6 (1 Dez 2010 às 12:10)

Bom dia tem chovido toda a manha por aqui em castro verde,neste momento trovoada cm chuva moderada


----------



## fragoso6 (1 Dez 2010 às 12:13)

LPN Castro Verde  LPN Castro Verde

10°10°
HIGH 13°CHIGH 13°C
at 11:22
LOW 6°CLOW 6°C
at 01:58
Wind	
NW 6 km/hNW 6 km/h
High Gust 43 km/h at 04:41
Humidity	
91%91%
Feels Like 11°C
Rain	
4.2mm4.2mm
Seasonal Total 64.2mm
Barometer	
1008.0hPa1008.0hPa


----------



## ecobcg (1 Dez 2010 às 12:44)

Ora ai está, mais trovoada!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2010 às 12:51)

Por aqui, por volta das 5 horas fez uma forte trovoada, a chuva não foi muita registei 1 mm e caiu algum granizo. Neste momento, reina o sol, com alguma nebulosidade a oeste e a norte.


----------



## Stormm (1 Dez 2010 às 13:15)

Boas, esta noite acordei com uma coisa interessante, o barulho dos trovões e da chuva, coisa que á muito tempo não acontecia!
Fez uma forte trovoada acompanhada de chuva por vezes forte.
Neste momento o sol espreita por entre as nuvens, mas parece-me que por hoje a chuva ainda nos vem visitar mais Trovoadas já não sei.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Dez 2010 às 13:19)

Évora com uma boa noite de chuva!! Onde acumulamos mais 12mm.
A temperatura minima ficou pelos 3.4ºC
Trovoada so alguns claroes ao longe durante a noite, nada de mais...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2010 às 13:28)

Stormm disse:


> Boas, esta noite acordei com uma coisa interessante, o barulho dos trovões e da chuva, coisa que á muito tempo não acontecia!
> Fez uma forte trovoada acompanhada de chuva por vezes forte.
> Neste momento o sol espreita por entre as nuvens, mas parece-me que por hoje a chuva ainda nos vem visitar mais Trovoadas já não sei.



Já se ouve elas vizinho, o rebombar das trovoadas.  Tudo está negro a norte.


----------



## Stormm (1 Dez 2010 às 14:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já se ouve elas vizinho, o rebombar das trovoadas.  Tudo está negro a norte.




Pois é, e o que veio de norte deu-lhe bem, caiu um forte pé de água durante uns bons 10, 15minutos acompanhados pelas nossas amigas trovoadas.
Mas infelizmente para hoje acho que já não vêm nada de chuva nem trovoadas, pelo menos é o que indica no Sat.
O que dizes?


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2010 às 14:27)

Acumulou quase 4mm com o último aguaceiro... 

Chove de novo e deverá passar toda a tarde neste andamento...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2010 às 15:28)

Que lindo arco-íris neste momento, irra que não tenho pilhas para máquina fotográfica.  tirei 3 fotos à bocado mesmo com ela a dizer pilhas fracas. Registei mais 3 mm, com o aguaceiro forte com granizo e as trovoadas, neste momento, começa a chover.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Dez 2010 às 17:56)

A tarde continuou com aguaceiros moderados e frequentes, acompanhados de alguma trovoada e granizo. 

No Sitio das Fontes o acumulado subiu para os *12,4mm*, enquanto que em Silves está nos *8,7mm*. Nada mau para o primeiro dia de Dezembro

Entretanto, para passar o tempo, tirei algumas fotos das células que foram por aqui passando:


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2010 às 19:14)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,4 ºC (13h21)
Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (01h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 11,4 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## trovoadas (1 Dez 2010 às 19:49)

Quem me dera ter dados aqui do penico, chove, chove e volta a chover...
Por agora vai chovendo fraco depois de ter chovido moderado durante 15min


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2010 às 19:50)

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Agora estão 7ºC, vento fraco (variável), céu pouco nublado. Esta é a vaga de frio mais decepcionante de sempre.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Dez 2010 às 20:53)

A alguns Km. de Portalegre


----------



## fragoso6 (1 Dez 2010 às 21:08)

Vejam o radar a sul se estas celulas se mantiverem vamos ter festa...


----------



## Stormm (1 Dez 2010 às 21:20)

fragoso6 disse:


> Vejam o radar a sul se estas celulas se mantiverem vamos ter festa...




Não me parece que venha festa, no entanto vamos aguardar para ver se evolui.


----------



## fragoso6 (1 Dez 2010 às 21:48)

Stormm disse:


> Não me parece que venha festa, no entanto vamos aguardar para ver se evolui.



pois parece k se vai desfazendo


----------



## Stormm (1 Dez 2010 às 21:55)

Acho que esta madrugada vai ser de periodos de chuva fraca e céu muito nublado. Trovoada e chuva forte não me parece . . .


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

Belos mammatus, Nuno! 
Neste momento 5.6ºC, vento nulo, céu nublado por nuvens finas e altas, pressão nos 1010 hPa.

Extremos do dia:
TMax: 18ºC  (A estação que sigo não tem RS, acho)
Tmin: 3.7ºC (0:03)
Precip.: 2mm

Extremos de Novembro da estação que sigo:
TMax: 28.8ºC 
Tmin: 0.3ºC
Vento máximo: 50 km/h
Precip: 64.3mm


----------



## ecobcg (1 Dez 2010 às 22:14)

Após mais uns aguaceiros, vou com *15,6mm *acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e *15,0mm * acumulados em Silves.

Neste momento, 9,3ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Debaser (1 Dez 2010 às 22:33)

Troveja fortemente em Sines !!!


----------



## Stormm (1 Dez 2010 às 23:00)

Debaser disse:


> Troveja fortemente em Sines !!!




Será que essa trovoada se vai deslocar para a zona de faro?


----------



## Debaser (1 Dez 2010 às 23:07)

Stormm disse:


> Será que essa trovoada se vai deslocar para a zona de faro?



As celulas que estão a passar por aqui vêm de Oeste.
No entanto existe muita instabilidade pelo que tambem pode haver trovoada por aí.


----------



## fragoso6 (2 Dez 2010 às 00:30)

Bem disse eu esta tarde,grande trovoada aqui em castro verde por volta das 23.45...muita agua e relampagos


----------



## actioman (2 Dez 2010 às 01:05)

Boa noite.

O primeiro dia de Dezembro teve uma noite com chuva e um dia de céu que alternou entre o parcialmente nublado e pouco nublado. Por volta das 16h ainda choviscou alguma coisa.
Os extremos do dia foram os seguintes:

Temp. Máxima: 10,6ºC (15h)
Temp. Mínima: 4ºC (03h)

Neste momento registo 6,5ºC e uma Pressão Atmosférica de 1008hPa.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Dez 2010 às 08:42)

Bom dia!

Noite bem fria por aqui, com uma minima de *3,6ºC*!

Neste momento, o céu está pouco nublado, praticamente sem vento, e uns fresquinhos *6,4ºC*.


----------



## Sulman (2 Dez 2010 às 13:21)

IM coloca neve a Sul para a próxima madrugada. Coloca ja neve em Portalegre no periodo 0h-12h. Então e em Estremoz e Arraiolos? o que acham?


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 14:15)

Sulman disse:


> IM coloca neve a Sul para a próxima madrugada. Coloca ja neve em Portalegre no periodo 0h-12h. Então e em Estremoz e Arraiolos? o que acham?


Hmm, a previsão cobre o distrito todo por isso podemos ter alguma sorte. 

Neste momento, estou à espera da neve, 8ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado de NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 17:00)

A Serra de S. Mamede já regista 4ºC assim que o sol se pôs, portanto na cidade devem estar uns 5ºC, vento moderado de NW, céu limpo com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Sissi (2 Dez 2010 às 17:43)

Céu nublado...e 5º com tendência para descer...será que é desta?? Se bem que não entendo porque só Portalegre tem neve prevista para esta madrugada e manhã de amanhã?? Será mesmo???


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 17:46)

Sissi disse:


> Céu nublado...e 5º com tendência para descer...será que é desta?? Se bem que não entendo porque só Portalegre tem neve prevista para esta madrugada e manhã de amanhã?? Será mesmo???


Porque é a única capital de distrito acima dos 400m.

Os 5ºC subiram de 4.6ºC por isso não sei não, mas o céu está nublado por umas nuvens muito negras.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 18:48)

Como o céu limpou, a temperatura desceu aos 3.6ºC. Vento fraco a moderado. Estou a ver que a esperança de neve é 0.


----------



## Sissi (2 Dez 2010 às 18:56)

Apesar de não perceber muito disto, pelo que vi nas cartas meteorológicas do IM, parece que a precipitação começa a chegar aqui por volta da meia-noite, correcto??
Se assim for penso que já existe frio suficiente para ver cair alguma coisa certo? 

Agradecia uma opinião de alguém que perceba mais disto que eu...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 19:01)

Isso é o que a run das 0 diz. Acho que ainda há a das 12, que ainda não foi publicada mas mesmo assim, vendo o céu a limpar e a temperatura a descer, as esperanças vão abaixo. Porque a temperatura sobe por vezes devido à nebulosidade.
Edit 19.03: Mas também sou um bocado leigo nisto, por isso não tenho a certeza.

Estão 3.6ºC neste momento, ainda vou aguentar a esperança até amanhã


----------



## actioman (2 Dez 2010 às 19:15)

Eu não quero ser desmancha-prazeres, mas não contem muito com ela! Se vier será no limite e ainda bem que venha! Mas as hipóteses são mínimas.Isto para a cidade. Quanto mais acima melhor certamente e algures entre o cimo da Serra a cidade propriamente dita, poderá haver (como diz o Rozzo) Chocapic! 

Por aqui vou com 3ºC (quase a bater a mínima da madrugada com 2,7ºC pelas 06h) e uma H.R. de 65% que vai subindo. O céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 19:16)

actioman disse:


> Eu não quero ser desmancha-prazeres, mas não contem muito com ela!


Não és desmancha-prazeres, já estava à espera.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Dez 2010 às 19:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,0 ºC (14h34)
Temperatura mínima = 3,1 ºC (08h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Finalmente um dia de muito sol. Subida moderada da pressão atmosférica.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 11,4 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *3,1 ºC* (dia 2).


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2010 às 20:12)

Veremos se vai haver precipitação. Realmente as temperaturas vão estar bastante próximas dos 0ºC. A previsão aponta para 300 mt - 500 mt...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 20:16)

Instala-se o frio com 2.6ºC. 

Edit 20.21: A temperatura sobe de repente para os 3ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2010 às 20:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e frio.

Máxima: 15.6ºC
mínima: 6.5ºC
actual: 7.5ºC


----------



## amando96 (2 Dez 2010 às 20:54)

Por agora 5.8ºC, ver se há geada e um gelozinho no carro amanha


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 20:57)

A temp. sobe e sobe  com 4.4ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2010 às 21:01)

Por aqui, vai a descer a ritmo acelerado, sigo com 6.6ºC a ver se neva no Algarve.


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2010 às 21:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, vai a descer a ritmo acelerado, sigo com 6.6ºC a ver se neva no Algarve.



Precisamos que cheguem alguns aguaceiros ainda em boas condições... vamos ver se haverá novidades dos sítios mais altos do Caldeirão como o Barranco Velho ou a Alcaría do Cume...


----------



## Lousano (2 Dez 2010 às 21:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, vai a descer a ritmo acelerado, sigo com 6.6ºC a ver se neva no Algarve.



Precisamente a temperatura daqui.

Muito frio no Algarve.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 21:59)

4.3ºC, céu *limpo*, vento moderado. Bem, a precipitação não chega cá, não há neve. Venha mais uma vaga de frio ou esperamos por Janeiro.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Dez 2010 às 22:17)

No Sitio das Fontes sigo com 4,1ºC neste momento


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2010 às 22:26)

Por aqui, a mínima registada, já foi ultrapassada, sigo com 5.5ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2010 às 22:44)

A chuva já cá chegou, com 3ºC e vento moderado. Que continue assim e haja (alguma, nem que seja água-neve) neve.


----------



## amando96 (2 Dez 2010 às 22:47)

Baixou para os 5.2ºC, mas agora subio para os 5.6ºC 
Deu para ver grandes manchas de neve de satélite


----------



## Sulman (2 Dez 2010 às 23:53)

Arraiolos registava 5,5º às 19:30h. À minutos o carro registava 2.5º na zona mais baixa de Arraiolos (+-300m). Vamos ver se neva ou não...


----------



## actioman (3 Dez 2010 às 00:02)

Sulman disse:


> Arraiolos registava 5,5º às 19:30h. À minutos o carro registava 2.5º na zona mais baixa de Arraiolos (+-300m). Vamos ver se neva ou não...



E já chove por ai há muito tempo?

Por aqui pelas 22h40 tive a mínima do dia com 2,4ºC, mas depois foi o descalabro e o ar atlântico entrou em força fazendo-a disparar para os actuais 5,9ºC. A chuvinha já está bem perto, e pelo que se vê vem mais cedo do que era de esperar. A H.R. é que lá se vai mantendo e com o vento voltou a descer um bocado, tenho agora 55%. Mas também nem que fosse 10% com a temperatura escaldante que por aqui registo tudo o que precipitar será _aguinha fresquinha_!  E com esta H.R, nem sei se cá chega alguma chuva de jeito, pelas imagens do radar já se está a desfazer...


----------



## ecobcg (3 Dez 2010 às 00:09)

Por aqui sigo com *3,2ºC*.


----------



## actioman (3 Dez 2010 às 00:13)

ecobcg disse:


> Por aqui sigo com *3,2ºC*.



Se a precipitação ai chegasse, coisa que duvido, deixa que ela depressa subia! 

Vocês não se podem esquecer que estamos no inicio de Dezembro e esta entrada de precipitação vem de NW com ventos de W. Resultado subida em escalada da temperatura!


----------



## actioman (3 Dez 2010 às 00:32)

Extremos do dia:

Temp. Máxima: 9,3ºC (14h)
Temp. Mínima: 2,4ºC (22h40)

Dia de Sol e céu praticamente limpo, mas com o frio a marcar presença nos locais à sombra.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Dez 2010 às 00:49)

Começou agora a chover em Estremoz 

Temperatura = 5,2 ºC

O melhor já está no interior de Espanha:

http://188.165.232.130/~meteomc/Images/sat/sat_new_ireu.gif


----------



## Gerofil (3 Dez 2010 às 00:58)

A chuva passou a moderada, com vento também moderado e descida da temperatura para 4,9 ºC.

EDIT: 4,7 ºC às 01h01.

EDIT: 4,5 ºC às 01h12.


----------



## actioman (3 Dez 2010 às 01:08)

Gerofil disse:


> A chuva passou a moderada, com vento também moderado e descida da temperatura para 4,9 ºC.
> 
> EDIT: 4,7 ºC às 01h01.



Por aqui também já chove e a temperatura que estava nos 6ºC está em queda, agora tenho 5,1ºC isto em 15 minutos.

A melhor temperatura será no pós frontal e já com tempo seco!

O vento aqui também já é bem audível de SW!

Algumas EMA's no wunderground já registam 1ºC na cidade de Portalegre e com chuva! Será?


----------



## actioman (3 Dez 2010 às 02:32)

A reportar no Alto de Vila Boim, mesmo dentro da povoação e após a chuva parar e com céu praticamente limpo, acaba de cair um perqueno aguaceiro de graupel! 

A temperatura é de 2ºC


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 03:50)

A cota de neve na província de Huelva está nos 600 metros. Dirige-se uma mancha de precipitação para a serra algarvia.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Dez 2010 às 07:46)

Estremoz:

*0,6 ºC *


----------



## actioman (3 Dez 2010 às 08:57)

Bom dia!

Amanheceu com todo congelado. Toda a água que caiu durante a noite, esta em estado sólido. Em especial nas superfícies metálicas (automóveis), que têm uma camada de gelo considerável! Até parece que houve freezing rain. 

A mínima foi de 0,8ºC pelas 07h.

Aqui ficam uns registos:























Nas ervas o fenómeno é bem menos intenso, mas ainda assim bem perceptivel:






Isto na cidade, imagino nas zonas rurais!!

Neste momento, céu limpo com 2,5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (3 Dez 2010 às 09:17)

Bom dia,

A noite foi fresquita, com uma minima de *2,4ºC*
Neste momento o céu está limpo, sigo com *8,4ºC* e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## amando96 (3 Dez 2010 às 10:22)

Minima de 5ºC na vila, onde moro(é um pouco mais elevado) não sei, tenho relatos de gelo nos carros de manha na zona do peral.


----------



## rozzo (3 Dez 2010 às 10:43)

Granda gelo Actionman! 
A que altitude estavas onde reportaste o graupel?


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2010 às 10:50)

Sim é verdade, não foi neve mas uma tempestade de gelo. Deve ter havido freezing rain pelo que o gelo acumulou muito e houve muita geada por aqui. A Serra de S. Mamede deve ter sido privilegiada no alto.
A temp. mínima foi de -1.2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2010 às 14:03)

Neste momento algum calor com 10ºC, , céu a ficar nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado. Foi forte com rajadas durante a manhã. (8-9h)

E o site da webcam está em funcionamento de novo, quando troquei a placa sem fios do PC, este mudou o IP e eu esqueci-me de o modificar nas definições do modem. Já está operacional.


----------



## actioman (3 Dez 2010 às 15:59)

rozzo disse:


> Granda gelo Actionman!
> A que altitude estavas onde reportaste o graupel?



Boas tardes 

Estava aproximadamente a uns 430m. No Google Earth indica 433m.






Ainda tirei uma foto e fiz um pequeno filme, mas nada de apreciável, primeiro porque a iluminação não era a melhor e nem o flash da máquina fez milagres...  E por outro lado a precipitação não era muito abundante. Mas considerei-o como um presente da Natureza, pois foi das últimas nuvens que por lá passou e já com uns 20 minutos sem precipitação e muitas abertas (o que deu para a temp. ir descendo). Quando lá cheguei (01h30) chovia com 3ºC e ainda subiu até aos 3,5ºC. Depois parou de chover (por volta das 02h) e lá fui presenteado com algo ínfimo, mas que para mim foi como sair a terminação!  Eram 02h22! 

Em Portalegre sim (na Serra), deve ter nevado alguma coisa, ainda que residual e em especial mais para o fim da precipitação!

Quanto ao dia de hoje, tem sido fresco a atirar para o frio!

O céu apenas tem alguma nebulosidade alta e temperatura é de 8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2010 às 18:33)

S. Mamede regista 1ºC neste momento , a cidade está com 4ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Dez 2010 às 19:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 9,8 ºC (14h29)
Temperatura mínima = 0,6 ºC (08h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 4,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Madrugada muito fria com geada no campo e gelo a cobrir os carros, derivado da chuva registada durante a noite. Acentuada descida da temperatura relativamente a ontem.
O céu tornou-se muito nublado por nuvens altas a partir do meio da tarde mas a próxima madrugada deve ser ainda mais fria ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 11,4 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *0,6 ºC* (dia 3).


----------



## actioman (3 Dez 2010 às 20:22)

Por aqui vou com uma temperatura de 2ºC .
E venham lá umas valentes geadas! 

Este era o aspecto do céu ao anoitecer:


----------



## Agreste (3 Dez 2010 às 21:35)

Nesse aspecto Aljezur vai com um bom lançamento... 2,8ºC às 20h.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Dez 2010 às 22:42)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui vou com uma temperatura de 2ºC .



Clara inversão térmica nas áreas deprimidas/vales mais baixos. Em Estremoz estão agora 4,1 ºC, tendo subido 0,4 ºC na última hora.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2010 às 22:44)

A temp. aqui também subiu com 3.8ºC e nuvens altas.


----------



## Agreste (3 Dez 2010 às 23:14)

Aljezur quase a liderar o pódio da temperatura mais baixa a sul do Tejo... 

Estremoz (+1,7ºC) (IM)
Portel (+1,8ºC) (IM)
Aljezur (+1,9ºC) (IM)

Talvez seja esta a noite do regresso das temperaturas negativas...


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2010 às 23:19)

A Cidade está com 3.6ºC neste momento, S. Mamede está com 1ºC. Grande diferença de temperatura.

Resumo do dia:
De manhãzinha muito vento e frio com temperaturas a rondar os 2ºC e gelo em abundância.  Foi-se pondo mais calor com uma máxima de ~10ºC mas com uma sensação térmica bem baixa apesar de o vento se ter feito nulo. Durante a tarde a temperatura desceu a pique e as nuvens altas começaram a abundar com vento ainda nulo. Estavam 3ºC ás 17:35, que baixou até aos 1ºC e voltou a subir para o que está neste momento.


----------



## actioman (4 Dez 2010 às 00:10)

Gerofil disse:


> Clara inversão térmica nas áreas deprimidas/vales mais baixos. Em Estremoz estão agora 4,1 ºC, tendo subido 0,4 ºC na última hora.



Sim bem evidente!  Ainda para mais porque moro num pequeno vale junto a um curso de água! 

A temperatura, durante o período 16h-18h desceu abruptamente, mas após isso tem-se mantido e tal como vocês reportaram também por aqui subiu um pouco com a nebulosidade alta a entrar em força.

Os extremos do dia por aqui foram:

Temp. Máxima: 8,3ºC (15h)
Temp. Mínima 0,8ºC (07h)

Dia em que a destacar fica a noite com chuva quase quase a ser neve . Onde pelas 02h da madrugada pude observar um pequeno aguaceiro de graupel a pouco mais de 400m (no alto de Vila Boim) e um amanhecer gelado, pois a chuva caída durante o inicio da madrugada acabou por congelar (em especial nas superfícies metálicas, carros e afins).

Neste momento, já há algum gelo nas ruas e a temperatura é de 2,6ºC. A pressão Atmosférica está nos 1019hPa.


----------



## David sf (4 Dez 2010 às 00:18)

Por Portel nota-se a massa quente a começar a entrar, com a temperatura a flutuar muito. Às 21.30 tinha 3,5, às 22 subiu para os 4, assim se manteve por cerca de uma hora, mas agora deu um trambolhão para os 1,8.


----------



## stormy (4 Dez 2010 às 00:51)

David sf disse:


> Por Portel nota-se a massa quente a começar a entrar, com a temperatura a flutuar muito. Às 21.30 tinha 3,5, às 22 subiu para os 4, assim se manteve por cerca de uma hora, mas agora deu um trambolhão para os 1,8.



Permite-me discordar, mas o ar quente á superficie só chega ao inicio da tarde de amanhã....de modo lento, mais notorio no litoral SW.
Mesmo nos 850 só vai começar a chegar lá para a manhã...dependendo é claro da inercia da massa de ar frio que está a ser puxada desde o interior peninsular....a interacção deste ar muito frio com a frente quente que vai introduzindo ar quente tropical de modo descendente em cota, é algo imprevisivel....essa imprevisibilidade pode levar a surpresas, pois no caso de uma massa de ar resiliente há a possibilidade da precipitação iniciar-se em meio frio, com fluxo de E/SE, favoravel a cotas 300-500 no norte e centro, subido rapidamente a partir da tarde...
Caso a massa de ar frio seja varrida de imediato, coisa algo duvidosa, as cotas deverão entrar logo por volta dos 800-1000m...

O que se deve passar ai actualmente é o aumento do vento de E, que cria um ambiente complexo nos niveis baixos, ao arrastar bolsas de ar frio da camada de inversão misturando-as com ar situado fora da camada de inversão, assim como quem agita muito uma garrafa com agua e azeite, ficando uma mistura heterogenea...
Assim sendo, esta noite será assim com saltos de temperatura correspondentes ao passar ora de ar frio da camada de inversão ora de ar mais morno situado fora da camada limite


----------



## Brunomc (4 Dez 2010 às 01:02)

Boas 


Noite muito fria aqui por Vendas Novas..estão 4.0¤C e vento fraco..


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2010 às 11:49)

Alandroal: Temperatura mínima de 1 ºC e agora estão 5,5 ºC; paulatinamente a temperatura vai subindo e o céu está muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas .... adeus frio !!!


----------



## actioman (4 Dez 2010 às 13:36)

Por aqui tive mínima de *-0,4ºC* 

Uma bela geada pela manhã e agora a temperatura lá vai subindo lentamente, registo neste momento 5,8ºC, mas com uma sensação térmica mais baixa, em especial quando sopra vento . O céu por aqui está igualmente muito nublado e precisamente é a falta de sol que de alguma forma mantém as temperaturas ainda tão baixas a esta hora. A pressão é de 1014hPa e vai descendo.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2010 às 14:31)

Alandroal: 5,5 ºC e chuva fraca desde as 14h15 ...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2010 às 15:00)

6ºC, a chuva já cá chegou mas só falta chover na vertical.  Vento moderado a forte de sudeste.


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2010 às 16:06)

O frio está a ser rapidamente varrido e não tarda muito que não comece a chover... 

Neste momento 14ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2010 às 17:01)

6ºC, o vento está agora forte a muito forte com rajadas, apesar de ás vezes acalmar e chuva fraca.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2010 às 18:01)

O vento continua em força, e expressa-se muito bem na webcam. Por vezes acalma por algum tempo e depois volta em força.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2010 às 19:32)

Boa noite,

O noite passada foi muito fria, a registar uma minima de *1,7ºC*, e durante o dia a temperatura tem vindo a subir, registando neste momento a máxima do dia, com 15,6ºC.

Cairam umas pingas à hora de almoço, e o resto do dia foi de céu muito nublado e com o vento a aumentar gradualmente de intensidade. Rajada máxima até agora de 56,3km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2010 às 19:33)

Neste momento vento forte com rajadas muito fortes, céu nublado com abertas, 8ºC.


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2010 às 20:22)

Toda a tarde com vento moderado de sul. Nem pinga de água e ao contrário da noite anterior hoje andaremos pelos 12-13ºC de mínima. Sem frio e sem chuva, apenas vento...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2010 às 20:56)

Ainda 8ºC, sem chuva e vento forte com rajadas muito fortes, estão a ficar mais constantes.


----------



## Stormm (4 Dez 2010 às 21:06)

Boas, sigo com 16º e vento forte com rajadas muito fortes, não há sinal de chuva só de muito vento ao longo da noite


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2010 às 21:28)

Alandroal: Tarde serena com vento fraco, por vezes moderado. Após uma tarde inteira nos 6,5 ºC, a temperatura do ar começou finalmente a subir estando agora nos 7 ºC, a máxima do dia até ao momento. 
A temperatura mínima foi de 1 ºC e ocorreu precipitação fraca a partir das 14h15.


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2010 às 21:50)

Parece que começou a chuva. Avé César! 


» Quando estas temperaturas de mais de 16ºC chegarem lá em cima, toda a neve desaparecerá rapidamente...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2010 às 22:03)

O vento parece estar a virar para NE, pelo que vai directamente contra o meu predio, por isso nao da para ver bem se esta forte ou nao.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2010 às 23:07)

O vento vai variando a direcção entre ESE e SSE, ainda forte. As molas do estendal voaram todas, apesar de quando o vento vai para ESE/NE não parece tão forte.
9.2ºC, uma gigantesca diferença de ontem.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2010 às 10:39)

Bom dia por aqui nada de chuva, nada de vento, nada de trovoadas .....

Vamos a ver o que reserva o final de tarde !!


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2010 às 12:14)

Começou a chuviscar ontem e hoje tivemos 3 ou 4 aguaceiros que pouco acumularam... Temperatura nos 18ºC e por momentos brilhou o sol...


----------



## trovoadas (5 Dez 2010 às 14:42)

Tive hoje de manha pela serra e barrocal algarvio e houve periodos de aguaceiros moderados. O céu está bastante escuro na serra mas pro litoral há bastantes abertas e parece que não vai caindo nada, ou seja, resumindo é o tal tempo convectivo que já se anunciava.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 14:50)

14.6ºC, que é muito menos devido ao vento forte com rajadas. Céu nublado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2010 às 15:46)

Boas, por aqui, está um sol lindo, 19ºC e 1 mm, será que vamos chegar aos 10 mm.  Isto passa a oeste, ou então seguem rumo à Espanha como é hábito.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 15:59)

Por aqui continua o vento forte com rajadas de SE, céu nublado e algo escuro, 14.7ºC.


----------



## frederico (5 Dez 2010 às 16:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, está um sol lindo, 19ºC e 1 mm, será que vamos chegar aos 10 mm.  Isto passa a oeste, ou então seguem rumo à Espanha como é hábito.



Tavira tem 5.28 mm, estive a ver as estações da Andaluzia e não levam muito mais que 5 mm também. É a lotaria das células, tem calma, não há fome que não dê em fartura.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 16:50)

Vem em força, e bem escura!!! 






Desenvolvimento na webcam


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2010 às 17:01)

Agitação marítima obriga ao encerramento de cinco barras no Algarve
http://www.ionline.pt/conteudo/9226...briga-ao-encerramento-cinco-barras-no-algarve


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 17:05)

13.5ºC, chove moderado a forte , vento moderado a forte. Ainda nada de trovoadas.
Vem outro aguaceiro a juntar-se a este.


----------



## Stormm (5 Dez 2010 às 17:18)

Boas, sigo com 19 °C, céu muito nublado pressão 1006 hPa (Estável) e vento a 28 km/h the SUL.
Sem sinal de chuva desde esta manhã, as células andam por aí, mas nenhuma quer passar por cá . . .


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 17:20)

Por acaso parece ter parado, parece noite aqui por isso não dá para ver se chove ou não. O vento parece ter acalmado um pouco.


----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2010 às 17:25)

Tarde pachorrenta e sem chuva. Andei pelos 18-21ºC. 






mas a borrasca não deve tardar...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 19:25)

13.7ºC, vento moderado, enfraqueceu. E trovoada 0, apenas alguma chuva moderada que já parou. Agora vejo estrelas entre as nuvens?


----------



## Stormm (5 Dez 2010 às 19:28)

Tantas células fortíssimas e nenhuma passa por aqui


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 19:33)

Abriram as portas à água. Chuva forte!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2010 às 19:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de calor e alguma chuva de manhã, de resto, nada mais assinalar a não ser a agitação marítima.

Máxima: 20.1ºC
mínima: 15.3ºC
actual: 18.0ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm (até ao momento)

Neste momento, a bóia de Faro apresenta estes dados:

Bóia de Faro 
 Último registo: 2010-12-05 17:50 (UTC)

Hora Legal de Inverno

*Altura significativa 3 m 
Altura máxima 4.98 m *
Latitude 36-54-17N
Longitude 007-53-54W 

Período médio 6.7 s  
Período máximo 11.7 s 
Direcção média (de pico) WSW   
Profundidade 39 m
Temperatura da água 17.2 °C  

AAAA-MM-DD - Dados actualizados 
Data no servidor: 2010-12-05 19:34 +0000  

Fonte: Instituto Hidrográfico


----------



## Stormm (5 Dez 2010 às 20:20)

Parece que temos uma parede que impede as células de passarem cá por cima de nós. Passa tudo ao largo e nem uma pinga molha a estrada


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 20:21)

Chove torrencialmente, 13.2ºC, vento moderado.


----------



## Stormm (5 Dez 2010 às 20:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Chove torrencialmente, 13.2ºC, vento moderado.




É preciso ter sorte, enquanto uns têm levado com chuva praticamente o dia todo, outros têm levado com uma grande seca


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 20:37)

Hehe, vejo que as células passam todas ao vosso lado 

Tenho a rua toda inundada, uns 15mm de chuva em menos de 1h, vento a ficar fraco e 13ºC.


----------



## vagas (5 Dez 2010 às 20:40)

Por aqui chove torrencialmente a cerca de 40 minutos, algumas quedas de árvores na estrada no sentido Montemor-o-Novo/ Évora


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Dez 2010 às 20:46)

E eu pela manda rota... Aguaceiros durante a madrugada e manhã e poucos durante a tarde. Pelas 18 horas viam-se relampagos ao mar... Mas passou ao lado também...
O mar bastante revolto... 

Deixo tambem o registo que por Évora hoje ja acumulou 17mm.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2010 às 21:09)

Um problema na PT desligou-me a ligação à net no Sitio das Fontes. Tenho estado o dia todo sem actualização de dados no site. E logo hoje, que esta noite promete animação!
Amanhã logo reporto os dados de hoje...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2010 às 21:14)

Estremoz: 13,7 ºC e 1005 hPa. Por agora vento muito forte, com rajadas, períodos de chuva e alguns relâmpagos.

Imagens com temperatura das nuvens


----------



## Stormm (5 Dez 2010 às 21:16)

E continua tudo a passar ao lado, já começa a chatear
Tempo muito ventoso e sem sinal de chuva nem trovoada.
Que belo domingo, sem dúvida . . .


----------



## Stormm (5 Dez 2010 às 21:18)

ecobcg disse:


> Um problema na PT desligou-me a ligação à net no Sitio das Fontes. Tenho estado o dia todo sem actualização de dados no site. E logo hoje, que esta noite promete animação!
> Amanhã logo reporto os dados de hoje...



Não sei como podes dizer que esta noite promete animação, pelas imagens de satelite não passa por cá nem uma mosca!


----------



## jpmartins (5 Dez 2010 às 21:19)

Boa célula a entrar por Sagres





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 21:28)

TROVOADAAAA! E bem forte!


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2010 às 21:31)

Stormm disse:


> Não sei como podes dizer que esta noite promete animação, pelas imagens de satelite não passa por cá nem uma mosca!



Isto é preciso é calma!
Já lá vem uma primeira célula...as outras estão logo a seguir (ou não).


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 21:32)

Foram apenas 2 relâmpagos seguidos de trovão. Venha mais.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Dez 2010 às 21:33)

Trovoada


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 21:34)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Trovoada


Agora não se ouvem. Vêem-se mais relâmpagos? Os outros dois estavam mesmo a SW, virados à minha janela.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2010 às 21:38)

E começou, com chuva moderada em Silves neste momento!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Dez 2010 às 21:41)

E volta a chover, torrencialmente, cá por cima.


----------



## Stormm (5 Dez 2010 às 21:47)

Por aqui até ao momento continua tudo muito seco, mas é preciso ter calma, a linha de instabilidade convectiva está a aproximar-se


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 21:49)

Aqui não chove torrencialmente mas sim fraco, acontece algumas vezes chover no centro da cidade e não aqui.  14.1ºC, vento moderado a forte, a trovoada parece ter desaparecido.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2010 às 21:57)

Stormm disse:


> Por aqui até ao momento continua tudo muito seco, mas é preciso ter calma, a linha de instabilidade convectiva está a aproximar-se



Mesmo assim, tenho dúvidas que as células cheguem cá.  Que saudades que tenho do túnel ficar cheio de água até ao tecto, já vão uns aninhos bons que ele não enche, não é vizinho.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

trovoada!!!


----------



## Stormm (5 Dez 2010 às 21:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mesmo assim, tenho dúvidas que as células cheguem cá.  Que saudades que tenho do túnel ficar cheio de água até ao tecto, já vão uns aninhos bons que ele não enche, não é vizinho.



Pois é! Belos tempos em que a água nesta terrinha era com fartura, até o túnel enchia


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 22:06)

Chegou a chuva torrencial, vento forte a muito forte a acompanhar.


----------



## Stormm (5 Dez 2010 às 22:10)

Finalmente, começa agora a chover, fraco mas já pinga


----------



## fragoso6 (5 Dez 2010 às 22:11)

ja chegou aqui malta


----------



## Brunomc (5 Dez 2010 às 22:14)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte aqui por Vendas Novas 

Imagem Radar IM das 21h30


----------



## fragoso6 (5 Dez 2010 às 22:19)

chuva forte neste momento,penso que sera a celula que vem de sagres...


----------



## trovoadas (5 Dez 2010 às 22:19)

Se tivermos mais de 20mm esta noite será uma sorte!!! 
Já chove fraco a moderado por aqui


----------



## fragoso6 (5 Dez 2010 às 22:21)

trovoadas disse:


> Se tivermos mais de 20mm esta noite será uma sorte!!!
> Já chove fraco a moderado por aqui



Se esta celula se mantiver chove mais


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2010 às 22:33)

Já passou por aqui a chuva e trovoada. 2 ou 3 trovões mais fortes, mas sem raios visíveis, apenas clarões! Passou de raspão em Silves, esteve mais activa a sul, mais perto do mar.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2010 às 22:37)

Chove torrencialmente agora!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stormm (5 Dez 2010 às 22:40)

Por aqui nao passou de uns simples pinguinhos, o vento forte mantem-se mas a chuva parece ter desaparecido


----------



## trovoadas (5 Dez 2010 às 22:42)

Há pessoal com 50's, 60's,70's e até 80's mm, no dia hoje, e nem todos no norte do país.
Aqui devo ter uns míseros 5mm...sei que não vale de nada o queixume mas estou revoltado com o clima ou lá o que seja que se pode indicar como 
sendo responsável por esta pasmaceira.
E não me venham com tretas pois na minha zona chove tanto como em Lisboa. (Desculpem o desabafo)

Report: Chuva fraca, por vezes moderada, mas muito pausada e algum vento com rajadas


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2010 às 22:43)

Desde as 21h38 até agora, cairam 9mm aqui em Silves.
O total do dia vai nos 16mm.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Dez 2010 às 22:47)

ecobcg disse:


> Desde as 21h38 até agora, cairam 9mm aqui em Silves.
> O total do dia vai nos 16mm.



Um bem haja para quem vê mais alguma coisa que eu
Estou à espera dessa tal "célula".... e olha já oiço trovões e começa a chover forte


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

trovoadas disse:


> Um bem haja para quem vê mais alguma coisa que eu
> Estou à espera dessa tal "célula".... e olha já oiço trovões e começa a chover forte



Julgo que a parte mais activa irá passar mais a Norte de Faro. Podes ver no radar. Mas ainda deve dar uns bons pingos por ai! (e esta trazia com cada pinga!!)


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2010 às 22:53)

Estremoz: Continua a alternância entre períodos sem precipitação e períodos com aguaceiros moderados; neste momento chove moderadamente ...
Destaque para o vento que se torna forte quando chove.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Dez 2010 às 22:53)

trovoadas disse:


> Um bem haja para quem vê mais alguma coisa que eu
> Estou à espera dessa tal "célula".... e olha já oiço trovões e começa a chover forte



Tão depressa como veio foi...tudo calmo por agora e não chove


----------



## Stormm (5 Dez 2010 às 23:00)

Choveu forte durante 2 minutos e vi 2 relampagos, continua a chover e o vento cada vez mais forte, animo!


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

Por aqui depois de um dia em que quase fez sol, finalmente agora cerca das 22h45 caiu um forte aguaceiro que tão parece surgiu como desapareceu !!


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2010 às 23:23)

Continua a chuva bem forte aqui em Silves!!
*25,5mm* acumulados neste momento!


----------



## Stormm (5 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

O vento forte continua, a chuva por agora parece ter parado, os relampagos também já nao se vêm.
Vamos ver o que acontece daqui em diante


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2010 às 23:32)

Por aqui, a precipitação até agora rendeu 2 mm. Devo ser aquele que tem menos precipitação acumulada neste domingo.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Dez 2010 às 23:33)

Amanhã espero encontrar um Algarve com alguma rega. Armona Island aí vou eu, mas não é para mergulhos


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2010 às 23:35)

HotSpot disse:


> Amanhã espero encontrar um Algarve com alguma rega. Armona Island aí vou eu, mas não é para mergulhos



Escolheste uns dias mesmo bons para vires à Armona Island!!
Traz a máquina, para tirares umas fotos a relãmpagos com o mar como fundo!


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2010 às 23:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, a precipitação até agora rendeu 2 mm. Devo ser aquele que tem menos precipitação acumulada neste domingo.



Eu digo o mesmo ... e no norte e centro já existem pessoas com cerca de 50 mm, fogo é preciso ter mesmo azar .... mas também sejamos sinceros os modelos mostraram que isto iria acontecer pois o previsto até agora era mais ou menos isso ...
Creio que esta madrugada é ainda poderá render alguma coisa porque amanhã durante largas horas não espero chuva por aqui ... devendo reanimar amanhã ao final do dia e durante todo o dia de Terça !!


----------



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2010 às 23:39)

Tenho pena é de não ter os dados do Sitio das Fontes disponíveis, para comparar aqui com os valores de Silves. 26mm acumulados em Silves até agora.


----------



## Stormm (5 Dez 2010 às 23:44)

O vento parece ter abrandado um pouco agora, a chuva parou e parece-me boa altura para começarem a chegar as nossas desejadas amigas trovoadas, mas infelizmente não é como nos queremos e não somos nós a mandar
Agora só nos resta aguardar para ver o que acontece durante esta madrugada


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2010 às 00:07)

Estremoz: chuva torrencial entre as 23h10 e as 23h25...


----------



## Stormm (6 Dez 2010 às 00:14)

Parece que já passou tudo, a intensidade do vento começa a diminuir, volta o tempo seco e instavél.
Amanhã deve voltar a chuva e continuar até terça-feira, por hoje não vai passar de alguns chuviscos e um vento moderado a fraco.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Dez 2010 às 03:04)

Stormm disse:


> Parece que já passou tudo, a intensidade do vento começa a diminuir, volta o tempo seco e instavél.
> Amanhã deve voltar a chuva e continuar até terça-feira, por hoje não vai passar de alguns chuviscos e um vento moderado a fraco.



boas noites malta...eu th tado acompanhar td por PDA e o k th estado a ver sao trovoadas ao loge...tem chuvido moderado mas com pausas e vento por vezes forte...temp amena. estou a pera do melhor a partir das 4...um abraço


----------



## trovoadas (6 Dez 2010 às 07:58)

Outro evento a passar-nos ao lado!
Chuva que preste é uma miragem por estes lados
A semana passada não se previa nada de especial mas foram os melhores eventos que tivémos nomeadamente terça e quarta feira.

O céu está muito nublado mas não se vislumbra chuva tão cedo por estes lados a avaliar pelas imagens de radar


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2010 às 10:08)

Bom dia,

O Meteofontes já está novamente actualizado.
Estive a ver os dados de ontem do Sitio das Fontes, e não são nada maus.
Dados referentes a 05-12-2010:
Temp. Máx: 20,8ºC
Temp. Min:16,6ºC (igual à máxima de Sábado)
Rajada máxima: 45,1km/h

Precipitação acumulada: *24,4mm*
"Rain Rates" elevados registados: 
*174,6mm/h* (às 21h35) 
*114,0mm/h* (às 22h35)


----------



## Aurélio (6 Dez 2010 às 10:31)

Bom dia ... por aqui o evento até ao momento rendeu uns 3 mm de precipitação de acordo com os dados do IM (estimativa por alto) e ainda menos mais no sotavento ...

Só falta 60 mm para atingir o que os modelos davam como MINIMO, enfim ....
nem vale a pena continuar a choramingar ... pode ser que esta noite e amanhã renda mais ...


----------



## trepkos (6 Dez 2010 às 10:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia ... por aqui o evento até ao momento rendeu uns 3 mm de precipitação de acordo com os dados do IM (estimativa por alto) e ainda menos mais no sotavento ...
> 
> Só falta 60 mm para atingir o que os modelos davam como MINIMO, enfim ....
> nem vale a pena continuar a choramingar ... pode ser que esta noite e amanhã renda mais ...



Já pensaste mudar de terra? se calhar ajudava... 

Por aqui o evento já rendeu chuvas torrenciais e vento forte, ontem ao inicio da noite era quase impossível andar na rua de automóvel, só de barco, mais de 30 minutos de chuva torrencial e vento forte alagaram as ruas, há a lamentar a ocorrência de alguns acidentes de viação..


----------



## Aurélio (6 Dez 2010 às 10:54)

Consultando o modelo Hirlam o dia de amanha em especial até meio da tarde poderá dar boa precipitação orográfica aqui para o Algarve, e assim penso que com um bocado de sorte pode ser que seja desta ......


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2010 às 11:31)

trovoadas disse:


> Outro evento a passar-nos ao lado!
> Chuva que preste é uma miragem por estes lados
> A semana passada não se previa nada de especial mas foram os melhores eventos que tivémos nomeadamente terça e quarta feira.
> 
> O céu está muito nublado mas não se vislumbra chuva tão cedo por estes lados a avaliar pelas imagens de radar



A semana passada, foram os melhores dias, agora nada, levo 2 mm acumulados nada mais, vamos ver se chegamos aos 10 mm. Será que chegamos? duvido muito. A única esperança é durante a próxima noite/madrugada e o dia de amanhã, se não chover o que o Hirlam dá. 

Aurélio, esses 60 mm deviam ser 6 mm. Anedótico.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2010 às 12:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A semana passada, foram os melhores dias, agora nada, levo 2 mm acumulados nada mais, vamos ver se chegamos aos 10 mm. Será que chegamos? duvido muito. A única esperança é durante a próxima noite/madrugada e o dia de amanhã, se não chover o que o Hirlam dá.
> 
> Aurélio, esses 60 mm deviam ser 6 mm. Anedótico.



Parece-me que aquelas células que vêm ai a toda a velocidade, ainda vão afectar, e bem, o sotavento algarvio! O MCS vai em direcção à costa alentejana (Sines)/Lisboa, mas as outras células julgo que irão em direcção ao Sotavento.
Isto vai dar para todos!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Dez 2010 às 12:49)

Neste momento um calor húmido (16ºC), vento moderado de SW, céu nublado por nuvens baixas.
A noite foi de chuva torrencial e vento forte, pelo que uma estação na cidade vai com 22.1mm desde as 0h de hoje, e a chuva parou por volta das 5 da manhã. 

Edit 12.52: Chegam as rajadas de vento forte.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2010 às 14:18)

Aqui por Lagoa já vai chovendo, de forma fraca.

Atenção ao Sotavento. A zona entre Faro e VRSA deverá ter precipitação interessante nos próximos minutos.


----------



## godzila (6 Dez 2010 às 14:27)

há aqui algum membro de vila real de santo antonio?
eu sou do centro mas fiquei espantado com a imagem do radar, e gostaria de saber como vai o tempo por ai.
até mete medo o radar do IM


----------



## RMira (6 Dez 2010 às 14:51)

Então, como vão as coisas por ai pelo Algarve?

Parece estar animado!


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2010 às 15:00)

mirones disse:


> Então, como vão as coisas por ai pelo Algarve?
> 
> Parece estar animado!



Aqui por Lagoa a situação está "soft", com chuva fraquita.

Ali mais para o Sotavento é que deverá estar a começar a chover um pouco mais. Se bem que me parece que célula estará já a perder a sua força.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2010 às 15:47)

O sol já vai brilhando por aqui, com o aparecimento de algumas abertas.
A chuva parou, ficou 1mm acumulado.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Dez 2010 às 16:48)

Chorem!!! mais uma....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 17:06)

Tavira acumulou 7.51 mm.

Não sei o que se passa desde 2003 ou 2004, foge tudo para a Andaluzia. Irra, já irrita! 


VRSA (61-90): ~ 490 mm
Faro (61-90): ~520 mm
Tavira (61-90): ~580 mm
Mértola (61-90): ~510 mm

Aeroporto de Sevilha (71-00): 534 mm
Jerez de la Frontera (71-00): 598 mm
Morón de la Frontera (71-00): 551 mm
Huelva (71-00): 490 mm

Caramba, a Andaluzia Ocidental não tem médias anuais muito distintas das nossas! Por que será que foge tudo do Algarve?


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 17:13)

Mas por que raio foge tudo para a Andaluzia nos últimos dez anos?







Eles não têm médias mais elevadas que o Algarve!!!


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 17:18)

*Tavira* segue o ano civil com 687.2 mm. Está com mais de 100 mm acima da média 61-90. 

O mês segue neste momento com 20.3 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2010 às 17:29)

frederico disse:


> Mas por que raio foge tudo para a Andaluzia nos últimos dez anos?
> 
> Eles não têm médias mais elevadas que o Algarve!!!



Desculpem por passar por aqui mas a *choradeira* impele-me a escrever algumas palavras.

As médias são feitas pelos valores entre os anos secos e os húmidos.
Depois de um ou outro ano húmido aparecem anos secos - tem sido sempre assim.
Basta 1 ano extremamente pluvioso para desviar a média dos restantes a tal ponto que depois são muitos os anos "aparentemente" secos.
Durante os meses iniciais do ano (Janeiro a Março) reparem se eles, na Andaluzia, terão tanta precipitação como vocês...Talvez não! Nessa altura a precipitação deve ser mais escassa tão a Sul\Sudeste. Reparem que há zonas de Espanha que vêem a precipitação concentrada no final de Verão e depois andam todo o ano a penar - zona de Valência e Almeria...
Talvez o que se veja na Andaluzia seja assim: poderá ser muito pluvioso este outono (não tenho dados), mas se assim é pensem que provavelmente eles terão o mesmo problema (ou amplificado) nos restantes anos. Se a média deles é equivalente então terão de ter anos muito secos (arrisco a dizer que piores que no Algarve) e outros húmidos. 
Se o clima é tendencialmente ciclíco porque não pensar que um destes anos terão pelo Algarve "AQUELE" inverno?!

Saudações cordiais...pensem nisto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2010 às 18:09)

Boas, por aqui, a chuvita rendeu 3 mm. . Olhando ao Hirlam não se vê nada de extraordinário, nas próximas horas, o mesmo cenário, todos os anos a mesma coisa, já cansa. 

Precipitação verificada ontem na Andalucia:






Precipitação verificada ontem no Algarve (Sotavento):

Olhão: 2 mm
Faro: 2.8 mm
Tavira: 6.29 mm

Só Tavira ficou mais perto, mesmo assim abaixo da de Ayamonte.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Dez 2010 às 18:35)

A situação por aqui está calminha, vento fraco a moderado de SE/SW, chuva fraca, 14.8ºC. 
A precipitação total de hoje (desde as 0h) até agora são 25mm, pressão em descida depois de ter subido durante a noite.


----------



## frederico (6 Dez 2010 às 18:36)

Algarvio1980,

eu ainda sou do tempo em que chovia 100 mm em Tavira numa dia de Inverno


----------



## vagas (6 Dez 2010 às 19:00)

Por aqui chuva moderada acompanhada de trovoada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2010 às 19:03)

vagas disse:


> Por aqui chuva moderada acompanhada de trovoada



Será que consigo ver essa trovoada daqui?


----------



## Stormm (6 Dez 2010 às 19:07)

Boas, por aqui dia de céu muito nublado com chuva moderada a partir das 14h até ás 15h com alguns intervalos acompanhados por 1 trovaozinho que veio sozinho
Neste momento as nuvens reinam com 18ºc e vento a 18km/h SW.
Em relação a esta noite e madrugada, para que haja actividade seja de chuva, vento ou trovoada é preciso que passe ou se forme alguma célula que esteja no seu ponto máximo de força ou pelo menos que tenha alguma força, coisa que neste momento não se vê nenhuma pralém da que nos passou ao lado hoje durante o dia como sempre


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2010 às 19:26)

Estremoz: Noite escura com aguaceiros moderados e trovoda dispersa ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2010 às 19:34)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Será que consigo ver essa trovoada daqui?



Bolas sempre não consegui ver nada.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Dez 2010 às 19:34)

Só para se ter uma noção da coisa, uma das zonas mais chuvosas do Algarve que provavelmente vem logo a seguir a Monchique e para quem não sabe fica a saber, que é a zona de Barranco do Velho tem acumulados desde dia 1 de Outubro até à data 190mm mais coisa menos coisa, isto segundo a estação metereológica que lá se encontra e cujos dados estão disponíveis no site do inaghttp://http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=1&objCover=920123704&objSite=920685102.

(Esta estação andava desaparecida mas agora parece que está a lançar dados fiáveis e que me parecem bastante realistas).

Bom, digo isto porque esta zona tem uma média mais coisa menos coisa de 900mm, talvez muito parecido com muitas zonas da região Oeste ou até mais, ou seja, passados os meses mais chuvosos aqui na região, sim porque este Dezembro praticamente está arrumado e não me venham com tretas!..., iremos nós arranjar, vá.... 500 mm de janeiro a Maio? , e isto só para safar mais ou menos o ano porque senão tinham de ser os 700.


----------



## Stormm (6 Dez 2010 às 19:43)

No satélite ainda não se vêm formações de células, o que para nós é mau sinal( no party)


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Dez 2010 às 19:53)

Chove torrencialmente.  Vamos ver quantos mm acumula.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Dez 2010 às 20:02)

Évora com chuva forte de momento e por volta das 19 horas também.
Com um pico de vento forte que durou uns 10 minutos. Trovoada dispersa. 

Em 24H estamos com 20mm


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Dez 2010 às 20:05)

Não posso dizer em mm porque a estação que sigo parece ter a precipitação bloqueada. 
Mas chove fraco agora, e deve ter acumulado muito este aguaceiro. Nada de trovoada por aqui, por agora.


----------



## Stormm (6 Dez 2010 às 20:45)

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma, 0 chuva, 0 trovoada, 0 animação, FORMEM-SE CÉLULAS!


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 20:51)

Stormm disse:


> No satélite ainda não se vêm formações de células, o que para nós é mau sinal( no party)



Ai que eu as vejo!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Dez 2010 às 20:57)

14.5ºC, vento _fraco a moderado, ás vezes tem momentos de nulidade _ sem chuva, pressão nos 1002 hpa. Penso que o vento deveria estar forte todo o dia? Nunca o esteve.


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 21:00)

Ora bem...






fonte: imapweather.com


----------



## Stormm (6 Dez 2010 às 21:07)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Ai que eu as vejo!!!




Fala por ti, são capazes de chegar umas boas células ai pelos teus lados, já na minha zona nao vejo formações de células nem células a chegar o que já era de esperar.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Dez 2010 às 21:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, a chuvita rendeu 3 mm. . Olhando o Hirlam não se vê nada de extraordinário, nas próximas horas, o mesmo cenário, todos os anos a mesma coisa, já cansa.



Apanhei um banho por volta das 14:45. Pelo menos na zona baixa de Olhão tive a impressão que choveu bem mais que 3 mm. Depois às 16:30 mais uma boa rega.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2010 às 21:19)

HotSpot disse:


> Apanhei um banho por volta das 14:45. Pelo menos na zona baixa de Olhão tive a impressão que choveu bem mais que 3 mm. Depois às 16:30 mais uma boa rega.



Eu é mais zona semi-alta de Olhão. Eu também vi bastante água em Olhão, só acumulei 3 mm o que acho também estranho. Na altura, que choveu encontrava-me em Faro.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2010 às 21:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,6 ºC (10h18)
Temperatura mínima = 14,2 ºC (19h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1005 hPa

*Início da noite com aguaceiros moderados e trovoada dispersa.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *16,6 ºC* (dia 6); temp. mínima = 0,6 ºC (dia 3). A temperatura mínima no dia 4 foi de 1,8 ºC, às 07h33.


----------



## Stormm (6 Dez 2010 às 22:00)

Célula a entrar na zona de Sagres!
Por aqui continua tudo na mesma, sem células, clima seco e ventoso, 19ºc e vento 21km/h SSW.


----------



## Geiras (6 Dez 2010 às 22:14)

Stormm disse:


> Célula a entrar na zona de Sagres!
> Por aqui continua tudo na mesma, sem células, clima seco e ventoso, 19ºc e vento 21km/h SSW.



Pois é...boas células a nascer a sul de mim


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2010 às 22:17)

Aqui por Silves o céu está muito nublado por nuvens bem baixas, que passam a grande velocidade, mas por cima delas vêem-se vários clarões bem azulados, mas sem direito a trovão! Parecem-me descargas a alta altitude Vamso ver o que isto dá!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2010 às 22:23)

Aqui, mesmo sem trovoada, a luz foi abaixo.


----------



## Agreste (6 Dez 2010 às 22:23)

A estação do Turismo do Algarve coloca a base das nuvens nos 500mt o que coloca 2 dificuldades:

>> É difícil pegar numa folha de papel para escrever, estão moles da humidade...

>> Amanhã de manhã quando pegar no carro vou ter de limpar bem os vidros...

E no entretanto parece que a luz quer ir embora...


----------



## Stormm (6 Dez 2010 às 22:25)

Eu por cá não vejo nada infelizmente, será que ainda poderão vir as nossas desejadas trovoadas? Sinceramente não sei


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Dez 2010 às 22:26)

14.3ºC, vento _fraco_, chuva fraca. Bem não percebo isto, previam vento forte, não houve, tanta célula e só houve chuva torrencial. Bom, venha a próxima depressão que esta já era.


----------



## amando96 (6 Dez 2010 às 22:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, mesmo sem trovoada, a luz foi abaixo.



 Por aqui foi o mesmo, porque terá sido?

Sigo com 16.7ºC, 10.2mm acumulados na estação de são brás hoje.


----------



## fragoso6 (6 Dez 2010 às 22:35)

Trovoadas mesmo aqui por cima relampagos e trovoes,chove intensamente ha 10 minutos


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2010 às 23:06)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu muito nublado e muita humidade.

Máxima: 19.8ºC
mínima: 16.3ºC
actual: 18.1ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm

Mesmo estranho, este semi-apagão deve ser sido alguma cegonha que ía cortando a luz como aconteceu há uns anos atrás.


----------



## Stormm (6 Dez 2010 às 23:21)

A célula que entrou na zona de Sagres, parece agora estar a desenvolver-se e há probabilidades de afectar também a zona de faro/Olhão. Correcto?


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2010 às 23:28)

Stormm disse:


> A célula que entrou na zona de Sagres, parece agora estar a desenvolver-se e há probabilidades de afectar também a zona de faro/Olhão. Correcto?



É um bocado complicado, mas pode chegar, o melhor é falar baixinho para ela não ouvir, senão ainda foge. 

A temperatura neste momento, sobe 18.4ºC, tudo escorre água dentro de casa, esta manhã tinha os vidros limpos dentro de casa e embaciados por fora.


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2010 às 23:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> É um bocado complicado, mas pode chegar, o melhor é falar baixinho para ela não ouvir, senão ainda foge.
> 
> A temperatura neste momento, sobe 18.4ºC, tudo escorre água dentro de casa, esta manhã tinha os vidros limpos dentro de casa e embaciados por fora.



A tua casa arrefeceu estes dias frios....agora com o tempo quente e humido há condensação em todo o lado...que o digam os nossos camaradas nortenhos


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2010 às 23:35)

Nova linha de instabilidade vem "subindo" agora pelo Alentejo: estende-se desde o Atlântico até à fronteira, estando agora um pouco a sul da latitude de Évora.

SAT24

ImapWeather

Temperatura das nuvens

Entretanto, parece que uma segunda vaga de instabilidade começa agora a entrar por Sagres ...


----------



## YuRiSsS (6 Dez 2010 às 23:42)

Trovoada perto de Montemor-o-Novo, avistei vários relampagos do lado de Setubal... mas bem perto


----------



## Brunomc (6 Dez 2010 às 23:48)

> Trovoada perto de Montemor-o-Novo, avistei vários relampagos do lado de Setubal... mas bem perto



por aqui ainda não chove..mas já avistei alguns relâmpagos a S/SW


----------



## YuRiSsS (6 Dez 2010 às 23:52)

Estou a ver um "espectaculo" como à muito não via para esses lados... agora diria mais para cima de Vendas-Novas.. está por ai ou distante ainda ?


----------



## Stormm (7 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

Oh vizinho algarvio, parece-te que vamos ter sorte em relação a actividade eléctrica ou não te parece? Eu sinceramente não me parece que haja grande coisa, no máximo 1 trovaozinho que passe por cá perdido


----------



## YuRiSsS (7 Dez 2010 às 00:07)

Em Montemor vejo relâmpagos tanto dos lados de Évora como dos lados de Setúbal, trovoes perto...


----------



## fragoso6 (7 Dez 2010 às 00:34)

Nunca tinha visto um espectaculo como este e so luz no ceu,zona entre aljustrel,actro verde beja...so relampagos


----------



## CMPunk (7 Dez 2010 às 01:00)

Célula a oeste de mim, com bastantes Relâmpagos. Há trovoada, ouve-se longe, diria que pode estar no mar e pode passar por Faro, ou senão mais para os lados  de Silves, Portimão. Não se sabe bem onde pode apanhar. Mas é interessante. A luz pisca bastante.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2010 às 01:20)

Bonito festival eléctrico que acabou de passar aqui por Silves!!
Muitos clarões de um azul bem carregado, mas poucos raios visíveis, e 2 ou 3 trovões mais fortes.
Ainda deu para tirar umas fotos (de manhã já as coloco!)

Neste momento a actividade já está mais a Este daqui, lá para os lados de Albufeira.


----------



## CMPunk (7 Dez 2010 às 01:27)

Digamos mesmo que está a ser muito interessante. Mas as trovoadas já estão mais activas, já se ouve mais perto daqui e mais fortes.
Quem for á praia tira umas belas fotos.
Continua bastante humidade e uma temperatura muito boa de 18º.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Dez 2010 às 01:41)

por aqui td muito calmo, muita hum. a ver a trovoada chega a estas bandas...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Dez 2010 às 01:50)

ja se avistam claroes por estas banda


----------



## fragoso6 (7 Dez 2010 às 05:31)

As 5.15 a celula grande que entrou no sul passou aqui muito vento,trovoes ,relampagos e muita agua....


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Dez 2010 às 07:36)

Parece que tivemos muita animação, principalmente no Sul.




Fonte: IM


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2010 às 07:57)

Estremoz: Aguaceiros e trovoada ao longo de toda a madrugada


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2010 às 09:08)

Bom dia,

O "mau tempo" continua, neste momento nova trovoada abate-se sobre Lagoa, acompanhada de alguma chuva e vento.

Durante a noite acumulei *9,6mm *no Sitio das Fontes e *13,7mm *em Silves.

A trovoada da noite deve ter mandado abaixo alguma estação da PT, pois não há comunicações (telefone e net) com o Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2010 às 09:20)

Brutal trovoada que acabou de passar aqui!!
Caiu um raio a menos de 1 km daqui onde estou, perfeitamente visivel o seu contacto com o solo!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2010 às 10:05)

A trovoada desta noite foi caracterizada por imensos clarões, no entanto e por causa de uma camada de nuvens muito baixa, não era possível vislumbrar a maioria dos raios. Má noite para fotos.

Ainda assim, dentro das possíbilidades, consegui tirar estas fotos:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Dez 2010 às 10:05)

Évora com uma noite bem animada e iluminada, pelo ceu, ja que houve cortes de luz.. hehehe

Lá para o meio dia parece-me que vai haver mais... aguardar...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Dez 2010 às 10:07)

Exelentes fotos Ecobcg!


----------



## Kraliv (7 Dez 2010 às 10:32)

Boas,

Noite / madrugada de trovoada e alguma 

Apenas dei conta  cerca das 6 da manhã quando se registou também precipitação mais intensa (+-10mm) e se fizeram sentir algumas rajadas de vento mais fortes.









Pelas imagens do radar e das descargas deu para ver que passou ligeiramente mais a Sul- Sueste aqui do Redondo.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2010 às 10:35)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Exelentes fotos Ecobcg!



Obrigado!


----------



## amando96 (7 Dez 2010 às 10:57)

Às 2:17 o rainrate era de 57.7mm/hr e às 2:25 era de 61mm/hr, mas mesmo assim só houve 12mm acumulados, será que houve erros..? :S


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2010 às 11:02)

Bom dia, mais uma dia mais desilusão, e supostamente estaria uma CB ou MCS em cima de mim, mas trovoadas, vento e chuva ...zero, acho que este evento até ao momento rendeu apenas uns 6 mm desde Domingo, isto está mau ...
Resta cerca de 24 horas de chuva, e por isso veremos o que isto ainda pode render ...
Depois até que a vista alcança não se vislumbra mais nada 

Má sorte


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2010 às 11:05)

amando96 disse:


> Às 2:17 o rainrate era de 57.7mm/hr e às 2:25 era de 61mm/hr, mas mesmo assim só houve 12mm acumulados, será que houve erros..? :S



Reflectividade nem sempre implica grandes precipitações ...depende da altura que estão as nuvens precipitáveis ....
12 mm acumulados é bem bom e mostra que este tempo descarrega bem mais em montanha, porque em Faro nem chegou a 1 mm !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2010 às 11:20)

Boas, por aqui, vai chovendo alguma coisa, levo 2 mm e já não é mau, vamos ver se chego aos 10 mm. Se para chegar aos 10 mm é o que é, quanto mais para chegar aos 60 mm que davam os modelos, que miséria.


----------



## frederico (7 Dez 2010 às 11:37)

Que desilusão... este tipo de condições são mais propícias para chuvadas no interior e não no litoral...

Para chover bem no litoral só com uma superfície frontal de sudoeste, daquelas que não são desviadas para o Estreito, ou então uma cut-off. 

A ver se isto ainda passa dos 10 mm. Tavira ainda nem chegou aos 4 mm. Se não chover no Natal como deve ser nem água haverá nas ribeiras esta Primavera.

PS: até o Hirlam tem estado a falhar...


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2010 às 12:20)

Por aqui o céu agora está com boas abertas, o sol já vai brilhando bem.
Registo, até agora, *13,2mm *acumulados no Sitio das Fontes, e uma rajada máxima de 62,8km/h.

Este mês, o acumulado no Sitio das Fontes vai com um total de *55,6mm*.


----------



## Vince (7 Dez 2010 às 12:22)

> *Beja: forte chuvada causa inundações e queda de árvores*
> 
> Uma dezena de inundações e quedas de árvores e de estruturas foram as consequências da forte chuvada que hoje de madrugada fustigou a zona de Beja, disse à Lusa fonte dos bombeiros.
> 
> ...


http://www.publico.pt/Local/beja-forte-chuvada-causa-inundacoes-e-queda-de-arvores_1469858


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2010 às 12:30)

Entre as 0h e as 1h, Alvalade acumulou perto de 30mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2010 às 12:51)

Por aqui, vai brilhando o sol e o resto do dia não se passará mais de nada de relevante. Enquanto a província de Huelva já sob aviso laranja de precipitação, o Algarve encontra-se em aviso amarelo. Olhando ao Aladdin, não se vê nada de especial, afinal este Aladdin foi o único modelo a não dar qualquer coisa relevante por aqui. A seca está ao virar da esquina, tal como o Frederico disse, este ano nenhuma ribeira correrá no Sotavento e nenhuma armazenagem terá as barragens. O ano passado, por esta altura, via-se luz ao fundo do túnel, este ano, não se vê nenhuma luz. Se não chover a média neste mês, é muito mau porque o ano hidrológico pode ter dado por acabado nesta zona. Janeiro e Fevereiro raramente o são chuvosos e a nunca coisa que se vê nos modelos é frio, frio e mais frio. Isto só pode ser bruxaria. 

A semana passado foi muito mais interessante que esta e os modelos colocavam muito menos precipitação.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2010 às 13:41)

Ena pá ... é hoje que correm com os algarvios aqui do Forum
Estava a brincar ... ok 
Mas de facto isto tem estado mau ... e realmente acho que se não chover nos próximos tempos dificilmente choverá em Janeiro/Fev/Março olhando a todos os modelos de previsão sazonal, até porque esta era o unico mês que se previa acima da média !!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (7 Dez 2010 às 14:22)

Noite muito agitada, em termos meteorológicos, aqui por Moura. Por volta da 05:30 começou uma trovoada enorme com rajadas de vento fortíssimas. Chegou a ser assustador. A temperatura caiu rapidamente dos 16 ºC para os 13ºC (em pouco minutos). Não sei se o fenómeno se pode classificar como "downburst", mas comparando com alguns vídeos que circulam na internet desse fenómeno atrevo-me a dizer que foi uma situação muito semelhante...


----------



## Kraliv (7 Dez 2010 às 16:55)

Há por ali mais qualquer coisa??


----------



## Stormm (7 Dez 2010 às 17:48)

Boas, dia de alguma chuva e vento, mas trovoadas é que nada, já vi que ontem houve animação nalguns sitios bem perto da minha localidade, mas aqui que eu tenho visto e ouvido não houve nada de actividade eléctrica.
Será que é hoje que vou ouvir o rugir dos trovoes? 


Neste Momento:

19 °C
Céu muito nublado
Humidade: 100%
Vento: 26 km/h SU-SUDOESTE


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2010 às 18:07)

Estremoz: Moderada linha de instabilidade passou às 17h30/18h00 a noroeste de Estremoz, com muita actividade eléctrica e vento moderado com rajadas.

http://188.165.232.130/~meteomc/Images/sat/sat_new_ireu.gif


----------



## fragoso6 (7 Dez 2010 às 18:10)

Por aqui trovoada as 00.00,as 5.15 e as 7.15,brutal mesmo so vendo chuva vento trovoes,relampagos foi mesmo brutal passaram mesmo por asqui as 3 celulass,e agora abate-se outra trovoada aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2010 às 18:25)

Trovoada 

12ºC, vento moderado, chuva moderada.


----------



## Stormm (7 Dez 2010 às 18:56)

Só aqui é que não há actividade electrica, que chatice . . .


----------



## Stormm (7 Dez 2010 às 19:24)

Trovoada!! Grandes relampagos!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Dez 2010 às 19:26)

Stormm disse:


> Trovoada!! Grandes relampagos!



Bela célula por ai.Bastante comprida e com bastante aparato electrico


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2010 às 19:30)

Pasmaceira. Vento fraco a nulo, sem chuva. A festa acabou.


----------



## Stormm (7 Dez 2010 às 19:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pasmaceira. Vento fraco a nulo, sem chuva. A festa acabou.



Também não podias ser tu o unico felicitado


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2010 às 19:42)

É apenas uma linha de instabilidade que tem algumas trovoadas e que está indo para Este/Nordeste, mas a precipitação não é nada de especial pois estas linhas de instabilidade é apenas composto por pequenos picos de precipitação que não duram mais do que uns 2 minutos !!


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2010 às 19:48)

Accuweather, weatheronline todos previam muita trovoada e ventos com rajadas até 70 km/h mas não.
13ºC, céu nublado, vento a tornar-se mais moderado mas ainda nada de jeito, só move as folhas das árvores num movimento suave e constante. 
E Stormm, eventualmente tinha de acabar mas não desta maneira. Mas vá lá foram abençoados com uma trovoada também.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Dez 2010 às 20:28)

*Resumo do dia de hoje *



A manhã foi de céu muito nublado e vento fraco..
A tarde ja foi muito diferente com aguaceiros e trovoadas   e aumento da intensidade do vento ( destaque para a linha de instablidade que passou por Vendas Novas e Montemor-o-Novo entre as 15h - 18h )


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2010 às 20:37)

Neste momento chove moderado, vento fraco a moderado, 13.8ºC.

Edit 20.38: Chegam algumas rajadas mais fortes.

Resumo do dia:
Manhã com algum chuvisco, nada mais e pasmaceira completa durante a tarde com nuvens baixas e céu limpo por cima, por vezes vento moderado que enfraqueceu. A partir das 17h, uma célula entrou de rompante pelo distrito o que provocou inúmeras e belas DE's, que acabaram por parar uma hora depois, acompanhadas de chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## Agreste (7 Dez 2010 às 21:02)

Dia de céu nublado, por vezes com alguns aguaceiros fracos. Por volta das 19h carregou com um aguaceiro forte e algumas trovoadas mas agora voltamos à cassete habitual. Muita humidade, sempre acima dos 90%, ventania e quase ausência de precipitação significativa. Temperatura a variar entre os 17ºC e os 21ºC...


----------



## Stormm (7 Dez 2010 às 22:05)

Depois de algumas trovoadas e chuva, neste momento o vento reina juntamente com muitos relampagos a sul, mas sem trovão.
Pelo sentido da "coisa" a linha de instabilidade está a afastar-se, por isso estes relampagos por agora não devem demorar muito tempo a afastarem-se. ( com muita pena minha)


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2010 às 22:22)

Quem leva, quem leva com a chuva é sempre o mesmo. Boas,por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros que renderam 2 mm, este último nem chegou a acumular nada.

Máxima: 19.6ºC
mínima: 16.3ºC
actual: 17.1ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm

Total do evento: 8 mm (previsão dos modelos: 60 mm)  Não há ninguém que consiga estar optimista por mais previsões os modelos dêem que animam o pessoal do Sotavento, em que o Barlavento ainda teve algo. Enfim...


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2010 às 22:55)

Pois mas não vale a pena dizer sempre o mesmo ... não vai resolver nada, se chovesse conforme os nossos desejos, mas não chove !!

Por enquanto os modelos ainda mostram bonitos cenários, daqui a uns tempos veremos


----------



## HotSpot (7 Dez 2010 às 23:07)

na armona cairam nos ultimos 30 minutos  talvez uns 15 mm. que descargas valentes e com muito vento.


----------



## Agreste (7 Dez 2010 às 23:07)

Também me parece que salvo um ou outro aguaceiro isto tem sido um autêntico bocejo...


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2010 às 23:20)

Para terminar o dia ... despeço-me sem vento, sem trovoada, sem chuva ... mas ao menos tem estado dias de Inverno !!

Pode não chover a média mas ao menos chove, pelo menos cerca de 70 ou 80% da média!!
Sem me querer alongar mais ... aproveitem mas é este tempo, porque daqui para a frente (final de Dezembro) as coisinhas não estão animadoras, mas veremos na altura e aproveite-se os momentos ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2010 às 23:21)

HotSpot disse:


> na armona cairam nos ultimos 30 minutos  talvez uns 15 mm. que descargas valentes e com muito vento.



Em Olhão não caiu nem pinga, só muito vento também.  Tira aí umas fotos que é para animar aqui o pessoal.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Dez 2010 às 23:33)

pelo radar foi mesmo muito localizado. nao tirei fotos.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2010 às 23:44)

Por aqui não há festa de vento nem chuva. Apenas céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado de SW que apenas faz um barulho nas janelas porque está directo a elas; 13.5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2010 às 00:02)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,7 ºC (13h26)
Temperatura mínima = 14,2 ºC (19h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1001 hPa

*Sucessão de períodos de chuva, com trovoadas dispersas ao longo de toda a madrugada; vento forte com rajadas, especialmente ao final da tarde e início da noite. Agora o vento tende a diminuir de intensidade com uma subida da pressão atmosférica.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *16,7 ºC *(dia 7); temp. mínima = 0,6 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2010 às 00:40)

Vieram algumas rajadas de vento forte, acompanhado de um aguaceiro.


----------



## Stormm (8 Dez 2010 às 01:57)

Depois de um belo espectaculo de relampagos a sul, reinam neste momento as estrelas e uma noite calma.
Despeço-me por hoje com os seguintes dados:

18 °C
Céu Pouco Nublado
Humidade: 94%
Vento: 18 km/h SUDOESTE
Pressão: 1006 hPa (Estável) 

Boa noite a todos.


----------



## Stormm (8 Dez 2010 às 10:13)

Boas, inicio de manhã com chuva torrencial e trovoes fortissimos! Há muitos anos que não ouvia trovoes tao fortes! Até os relampagos se vêm como se fosse de noite!
Impressionante, faz valer pelos dias em que não houve festa!


----------



## nunessimoes (8 Dez 2010 às 10:20)

Stormm disse:


> Boas, inicio de manhã com chuva torrencial e trovoes fortissimos! Há muitos anos que não ouvia trovoes tao fortes! Até os relampagos se vêm como se fosse de noite!
> Impressionante, faz valer pelos dias em que não houve festa!



É possivel que aquelas células que se avizinham entrando pelo algarve sentido SE sejam convectivas como ontem?


----------



## Stormm (8 Dez 2010 às 10:27)

Bem, trovoes que até assustam, vale mil vezes pelos dias em que não houve nada de jeito.
Até raios se vêm


----------



## nunessimoes (8 Dez 2010 às 10:28)

Stormm disse:


> Bem, trovoes que até assustam, vale mil vezes pelos dias em que não houve nada de jeito.
> Até raios se vêm



saca aí umas fotos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Dez 2010 às 10:28)

nunessimoes disse:


> É possivel que aquelas células que se avizinham entrando pelo algarve sentido SE sejam convectivas como ontem?



Sentido SE ou SW?!
São convectivas claro, se fossem estratiformes não eram trovoada...


----------



## nunessimoes (8 Dez 2010 às 10:31)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Sentido SE ou SW?!
> São convectivas claro, se fossem estratiformes não eram trovoada...



LOL ou isso... ainda estou a pensar no dia de ontem que fiquei sem telhado de casa


----------



## Agreste (8 Dez 2010 às 10:34)

Trovoada breve mas bastante forte. A Subestação de Estoi está a aguentar-se bem às descargas. Devem ter ocorrido 3 ou 4 por perto porque a tensão oscilou...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Dez 2010 às 10:47)

nunessimoes disse:


> LOL ou isso... ainda estou a pensar no dia de ontem que fiquei sem telhado de casa



Ui.... Mas isso foi outro tipo de fenomeno de convecção... Anenas se pode prever a muito curto espaço de tempo e com base no radar.

E diste temos de falar no tópico de previsão e modelos deste mês.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2010 às 11:20)

Bom dia a todos. Há muitos anos, mas mesmo muitos que não via o que se passou a partir das 10 horas, o dia virou noite, a iluminação pública acendeu e a trovoada bastante forte, caíram 4 raios a menos de 200 metros da minha casa. Parecia ser noite que os raios viam-se nitidamente bem. A chuva que durante a madrugada já teria sido forte, pelas 4h30 5 horas, por volta das 10 horas foi torrencialmente. Agora sigo com 15.8ºC e um acumulado impressionante de 35 mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Dez 2010 às 11:25)

Pronto, agora já não se podem queixar


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2010 às 11:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Há muitos anos, mas mesmo muitos que não via o que se passou a partir das 10 horas, o dia virou noite, a iluminação pública acendeu e a trovoada bastante forte, caíram 4 raios a menos de 200 metros da minha casa. Parecia ser noite que os raios viam-se nitidamente bem. A chuva que durante a madrugada já teria sido forte, pelas 4h30 5 horas, por volta das 10 horas foi torrencialmente. Agora sigo com 15.8ºC e um acumulado impressionante de 35 mm.



Pois eu não posso dizer o mesmo ... trovoada sim existiu mas a chuva foi sempre moderada, eu diria que entre as 08h e as 10h cairam uns 12 mm !!
O que se passou aí foi que passou uma célula extremamente potente com pico de actividade entre as 09h45 e as 10h30 que passou a Sueste de Faro e provavelmente atingiu em cheio Olhão, e era bem vermelha olhando no radar do IM !!
Sortudo !!


----------



## Stormm (8 Dez 2010 às 11:29)

Já estou a passar o video das trovoadas fortes que se fizeram sentir esta manha por cá, no video dá para ouvir o maior trovao de todos desta manhã, mas com muita pena minha só consegui filmar 1 porque tinha a janela do quarto aberta e estava a entrar muita água, por isso só deu para filmar 1trovão bastante forte. Neste momento a sul estão a aproximar-se nuvens muito escuras que pode ser sinal de que a festa por aqui ainda nao acabou! Vamos ver o que sucede


----------



## Agreste (8 Dez 2010 às 11:42)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pronto, agora já não se podem queixar



Pode sim... Ele tem 35mm num dia. Eu tenho 23,2 neste mês e apenas 8mm hoje...


----------



## frederico (8 Dez 2010 às 11:46)

Agreste disse:


> Pode sim... Ele tem 35mm num dia. Eu tenho 23,2 neste mês e apenas 8mm hoje...



A média deste mês ronda os 100 em Faro...


----------



## Stormm (8 Dez 2010 às 11:47)

A sul as nuvens cada vez estão mais negras, parece que a festa ainda não acabou, no Sat está a entrar uma nova célula mais pequena mas que se pode desenvolver á medida que se vai aproximando, assim espero
No entanto, máquina fotografica, telemovél e computador tudo a postos para o que der e vier


----------



## Agreste (8 Dez 2010 às 11:53)

Vamos ver quem vai levar o bilhete... Ou desaba o céu numa boa trovoada ou salpica a rua com uma chuvinha inconsequente...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2010 às 12:05)

frederico disse:


> A média deste mês ronda os 100 em Faro...



A página do IM tem cerca de 118 mm em Faro, e Faro neste momento deve andar com cerca de 25 mm neste mês, mas não fiz as contas ainda ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2010 às 12:06)

Começa a chover torrencialmente em Olhão sem trovoada. Durou 1 minuto, mais um 1 mm acumulado.


----------



## fragoso6 (8 Dez 2010 às 12:12)

POr castro verde tambem torrencialmente sem trovoada


----------



## Stormm (8 Dez 2010 às 12:15)

Como prometi, cá está o video da trovoada desta manhã. Espero que gostem, vale apena ver


----------



## boneli (8 Dez 2010 às 12:34)

Stormm disse:


> Como prometi, cá está o video da trovoada desta manhã. Espero que gostem, vale apena ver
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRnMRnbmmr4



Brutal


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2010 às 13:53)

Aurélio disse:


> A página do IM tem cerca de 118 mm em Faro, e Faro neste momento deve andar com cerca de 25 mm neste mês, mas não fiz as contas ainda ...



Até às 0h de hoje, ia com 22,7mm.
Entretanto hoje deve andar à volta de 13mm o que dá um total mensal até ao momento de ~35mm.

Neste momento, o total mensal de algumas estações algarvias:

103,3mm - Benafim, Alto fica
~90mm - Sagres
76,7mm - Almancil
66,1mm - São Brás de Alportel
55,6mm - Sítio das Fontes, Lagoa
45,8mm - Albufeira
37,5mm - Tavira (até às 10:20)


----------



## Stormm (8 Dez 2010 às 14:25)

Parece que a animação se foi, o céu continua nublado e ainda pode chuviscar mas pelas imagens de satelite nao há formaçao de celula por enquanto, ou seja nao há animação por enquanto.

Neste momento:

17ºc
Céu muito nublado
Vento fraco a 8km/h SSE
Humidade: 94%


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2010 às 14:38)

Stormm disse:


> Parece que a animação se foi, o céu continua nublado e ainda pode chuviscar mas pelas imagens de satelite nao há formaçao de celula por enquanto, ou seja nao há animação por enquanto.
> 
> Neste momento:
> 
> ...



Dentro de uma hora vão chegar uma nova vaga de células que trará novamente chuva moderada aqui para o Algarve, podendo caso intensifique a ser algo mais forte no Sotavento


----------



## Stormm (8 Dez 2010 às 14:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Dentro de uma hora vão chegar uma nova vaga de células que trará novamente chuva moderada aqui para o Algarve, podendo caso intensifique a ser algo mais forte no Sotavento




Como chegaste a essa conclusão?


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2010 às 14:58)

Stormm disse:


> Como chegaste a essa conclusão?



Olhando ao sat24 em http://www.sat24.com


----------



## amando96 (8 Dez 2010 às 15:04)

De repente, do 'nada', nevoeiro... fui ver a temperatura e o termómetro + abrigo já não lá está  deve ter sido vento 

Sigo com 15.6 °C(máxima de hoje), e cada vez mais nevoeiro. 24.4mm acumulados desde as 6:30.

também me pareceu que viesse aí mais alguma coisa pelo Sat, se bem que poderá ir para espanha...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

amando96 disse:


> De repente, do 'nada', nevoeiro... fui ver a temperatura e o termómetro + abrigo já não lá está  deve ter sido vento
> 
> Sigo com 15.6 °C(máxima de hoje), e cada vez mais nevoeiro. 24.4mm acumulados desde as 6:30.
> 
> também me pareceu que viesse aí mais alguma coisa pelo Sat, se bem que poderá ir para espanha...



Sim é possivel que perdeu alguma intensidade (espessura) na parte que vinha em direcção ao Barlavento, e a parte com maior actividade é bem provável que vá parar ao sitio do costume (Andaluzia ocidental)


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2010 às 15:38)

Tavira acumulou 46.28 mm e eu levo 39 mm.


----------



## Stormm (8 Dez 2010 às 15:47)

Sim, de facto no Sat24 indica isso mas como sempre e na minha opinião, não vai chegar cá nada de especial e irá afectar provavelmente a zona de Andaluzia.
Só há possibilidade de haver "festa" se se formarem células que venham na direcção sotavento ou entao que se formem cá em cima no seu ponto máximo de força, como foi o caso desta manhã, atingiu a nossa zona no seu ponto máximo de força, assim sim poderá haver animação, de outra forma duvido um pouco, no entanto é ver.


----------



## frederico (8 Dez 2010 às 16:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tavira acumulou 46.28 mm e eu levo 39 mm.



Tavira leva o mês com 70 mm, já não está longe da média, contudo as coisas não são assim tão risonhas quanto isso:

- a região leva um défice hídrico, pois Outubro e Novembro não chegaram às médias do mês;

- este evento que ainda está a decorrer tem provocado uma distribuição heterogénea da precipitação, há locais que levam já bons valores acumulados, como Tavira ou Sagres, outros nem por isso, como Faro ou Castro Marim. 

Espero bem que a partir dia 20 volte a chover bem, senão...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Dez 2010 às 16:54)

À momentos a NW de Portalegre, em direcção a Castelo de Vide, talvez.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Dez 2010 às 16:58)

AnDré disse:


> Até às 0h de hoje, ia com 22,7mm.
> Entretanto hoje deve andar à volta de 13mm o que dá um total mensal até ao momento de ~35mm.
> 
> Neste momento, o total mensal de algumas estações algarvias:
> ...



Oi André! Acrescenta aí a esses valores os *13,6mm *acumulados hoje no Sitio das Fontes. O site Meteofontes não está actualizado com os dados de hoje, visto a linha da PT estar com avaria, pelo que não há acesso net ao Sitio das Fontes. Vim de lá agora mesmo, mas a situação só deverá ficar regularizada amanhã.

Aqui por Silves a acumulação de hoje está nos 11,2mm, sendo o total deste mês de Dezembro de *73,2mm* (pouco acima do verificado no Sitio das Fontes.)

Por aqui o dia ficou caracterizado pela passagem de chuva moderada logo pela manhã (7h), com uma trovoada a passar a SE aqui de Silves. De resto, o céu tem estado com boas abertas e uma temperatura agradável. Neste momento voltou a encobrir mais e pinga qualquer coisa.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> À momentos a NW de Portalegre, em direcção a Castelo de Vide, talvez.



Ilusão de óptica apenas .... já tenho visto várias imagens dessas por aqui


----------



## Stormm (8 Dez 2010 às 17:05)

De facto espantoso, mas sim também me parece mais ilusão de optica como já referiu o Aurélio.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Dez 2010 às 17:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Ilusão de óptica apenas .... já tenho visto várias imagens dessas por aqui



É apenas um registo, como estou a alguma distância, nunca saberei o que se passou ou passará. Mas é para isso que serve o forum...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2010 às 17:07)

Céu negro a NE, 13.5ºC, céu a ficar pouco a muito nublado a SSW e vento fraco.
Belas fotos Nuno, espero que isso NÃO seja um tornado e apenas nuvens com forma como já vi muitas vezes.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Dez 2010 às 17:07)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> À momentos a NW de Portalegre, em direcção a Castelo de Vide, talvez.



Provavelmente terá sido apenas uma _funnel cloud_.
O radar do IM não mostra nada de "vigoroso" nessa zona.

Bom apanhado à mesma!


----------



## Stormm (8 Dez 2010 às 17:38)

Final de tarde com céu muito escuro e carregado. Será uma noite de trovoadas ou apenas de chuva fraca?


----------



## HotSpot (8 Dez 2010 às 17:50)

Hoje foi uma festa na Armona pela manhã. Tinha ideia da precipitação rondar os 30 mm e o Algarvio1980 confirmou. Estava na cama a ouvir o festival.


----------



## Stormm (8 Dez 2010 às 18:08)

Será festa a caminho?


----------



## Stormm (8 Dez 2010 às 20:17)

Pelos vistos tava enganado, céu estrelado com poucas nuvens.
Nada de especial para esta noite


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2010 às 20:20)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu muito nublado com chuva forte e trovoadas bastante violentas, entre as 10 horas e as 11h00m (durante este tempo registei 33 mm e entre as 10h15m e as 10h25 m registei 22 mm). Durante a noite choveu pelas 5 h da manhã mas foi de curta duração e deixou 2 mm. Durante a manhã ainda choveu mais fraco que rendeu mais 4 mm.

Máxima: 18.3ºC
mínima: 14.3ºC
actual: 16.7ºC

Precipitação: 39 mm (até ao momento)

Neste momento, ainda existe algumas células que podem afectar o Algarve nas próximas horas.


----------



## Stormm (8 Dez 2010 às 20:30)

Pois é vizinho algarvio1980, ainda há possibilidade de haver animação, se alguma célula nos afectar.
Só nos resta esperar para ver.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Dez 2010 às 21:29)

Chove Torrencialmente em Évora...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2010 às 22:01)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (13h59)
Temperatura mínima = 12,6 ºC (07h47)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*A enorme subida da pressão atmosférica marcou o dia de hoje, praticamente sem vento.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,7 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 0,6 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2010 às 22:09)

Um aguaceiro torrencial com vento moderado de NW por um momento. Chove moderado neste momento, 12.5ºC.

Estação em Castelo de Vide (20km) regista rain rate de *14 mm/h*!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Dez 2010 às 22:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> Um aguaceiro torrencial com vento moderado de NW por um momento. Chove moderado neste momento, 12.5ºC.
> 
> Estação em Castelo de Vide (20km) regista rain rate de *14 mm/h*!



É verdade, grande pancadão !!!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2010 às 22:27)

Parabéns, Portalegre: 

http://ap8bmeteorologia.blogspot.com/


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2010 às 22:54)

Gerofil disse:


> Parabéns, Portalegre:
> 
> http://ap8bmeteorologia.blogspot.com/


LOL! Esse blog é de um projecto de AP que eu estou a fazer no liceu. Nunca imaginei que o descobrissem. 

Edit: Bem, depois da surpresa (Que acho que é boa, estava indeciso por alguma razão ), pasmaceira por aqui, nada de chuva, nada de vento.

Edit2: Alguém que pense que não quero o blog publicado publicamente, está enganado  A razão era que o meu prof. queria acabar o projecto este período mas eu escolhi continuá-lo em casa.


----------



## Stormm (8 Dez 2010 às 23:06)

Uma pasmaceira total, sem vento sem chuva sem trovoada

Neste momento:

18ºC
Vento 5km/h Sul
Humidade 100%


algarvio1980, se não fosse esta manhã bombástica, era um dia de "porcaria"


----------



## actioman (8 Dez 2010 às 23:19)

Boas!

Os colegas algarvios que por aqui andam sempre a queixar-se da falta de chuva, hoje bem podem dar-se por satisfeitos!
Eu em contrapartida, tenho razões de sobra para "choramingar", já que hoje por aqui foi tudo ao lado . O pouco que precipitou foram uns chuviscos de madrugada e 3 pingas por volta do meio-dia.

Enfim ele há dias assim...

Neste momento, tenho 13,9ºC e uma pressão de 1012hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2010 às 23:21)

Estranho que a pancada de água não tenha passado por Elvas. Eu via um grande nevoeiro e bem denso (chuva) a cobrir o horizonte todo.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Dez 2010 às 23:28)

Gerofil disse:


> Parabéns, Portalegre:
> 
> http://ap8bmeteorologia.blogspot.com/



Boa, SpiderVV
Se precisares de qq coisa, diz !!!


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2010 às 23:35)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Boa, SpiderVV
> Se precisares de qq coisa, diz !!!


Ok, obrigado! 

Seguimento:
Pasmaceira... Vento nulo e chuva 0, céu nublado e 12.4ºC.


----------



## Stormm (8 Dez 2010 às 23:37)

Bem, pelos vistos hoje já não deve haver festa e como amanhã é dia de trabalho vou-me despedir por hoje, se houver qualquer coisa de especial amanhã relato a situação.

Actualmente:

Céu muito nublado
18ºC
Vento: 5 km/h Sul
Humidade: 100%
Pressão: 1012 hPa (Estável) 

Boa noite.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2010 às 23:39)

Estremoz: Chuva desde as 22h30 ... agora já quase que parou. Entretanto baixou nevoeiro.

Entretanto, a chuva caiu bem esta tarde mais a sul ...


Penso que estas inundações terão ocorrido por volta das 16h00. Alguém que confirme.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: Chuva desde as 22h30 ... agora já quase que parou. Entretanto baixou nevoeiro.
> 
> Pessoal do Algarve, estranho ainda a falta de notícias sobre as inundações desta tarde ...
> 
> ...





> *Chuva intensa engrossou o rio Gilão mas não causou prejuízos em Tavira*
> 
> A chuva intensa que caiu esta manhã na região de Tavira fez engrossar o rio Gilão, mas não causou prejuízos.
> 
> ...



Gerofil, os órgãos de comunicação social do Algarve, não reportaram nada de especial, além desta notícia, a outra é da Barra Faro/Olhão encontrar-se encerrada. De facto, essas imagens de Quarteira, são impressionantes.


----------



## actioman (9 Dez 2010 às 00:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estranho que a pancada de água não tenha passado por Elvas. Eu via um grande nevoeiro e bem denso (chuva) a cobrir o horizonte todo.



Se vires as imagens de radar do IM, verás que passou a Oeste da cidade e não deixou gota por aqui! É o que eu referia, passa tudo ao lado! 

Pelo mesmo radar, parece que poderá passar mais daqui a bocado alguma precipitação! Vamos ver...


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2010 às 01:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Gerofil, os órgãos de comunicação social do Algarve, não reportaram nada de especial, além desta notícia, a outra é da Barra Faro/Olhão encontrar-se encerrada. De facto, essas imagens de Quarteira, são impressionantes.



Foi mais um fenómeno muito localizado.
Imagem de radar às 16h.






Entretanto Sagres vai com quase 100mm acumulados este mês. (96,4mm de momento).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2010 às 02:27)

Em évora desde as 21.30 até agora acumolou mais 6mm tenho de fazer a soma para ver a quanto ja vamos neste mês...

Temp actuar de 13ºC, Maxima de 16


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2010 às 02:33)

Isto não representa perigo??!!... Parece-me mais uma boa celula...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gerofil (9 Dez 2010 às 07:40)

Estremoz: Períodos de chuva/aguaceiros ao longo da madrugada.

Neste momento o Barlavento do Algarve e o Baixo Alentejo registam elevada actividade eléctrica. Parece que uma célula bastante activa se vai deslocando para nordeste ...


----------



## NChomsky_fan (9 Dez 2010 às 08:01)

actioman disse:


> Se vires as imagens de radar do IM, verás que passou a Oeste da cidade e não deixou gota por aqui! É o que eu referia, passa tudo ao lado!



Nao e' so' ai' que isso acontece:

Weather Radar


----------



## fragoso6 (9 Dez 2010 às 08:07)

BOM dia e eu que o diga grande celule aqui em castro verde ja passou aqui 30 minutos de trovoada,grande vento chuva e relampangos deixou muita chuva mesmo...


----------



## fragoso6 (9 Dez 2010 às 08:12)

http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...1209/ASrzbYyZHdcCWUVhZdfs/far101209073029.jpg acho k o ponto vermelho esta castro verde


----------



## fragoso6 (9 Dez 2010 às 08:38)

Das 7 as 8 cairam 57mm em sagres safa ta vermelho a prosseguir para portimao vamos ver no que da


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 09:07)

Bom dia!

Por volta das 08h15 deu-se a passagem de uma *supercélula/mesociclone *a W de Silves! BRUTAL!!!!! Nunca tinha visto uma coisa assim!!!
No caminho que fiz para Lagoa ainda consegui umas fotos, mas foram em andamento, pois a mulher já ia atrasada para o trabalho!

As nuvens eram escuríssimas, a muita baixa altitude, viam-se vários relêmpagos, e melhor que isso, avistei VÁRIAS funnel clouds!! Até a minha mulher (que não liga muito a estas coisas) ficou assustada! Era também possível vislumbrar fortes correntes ascendentes num parte das nuvens e fortes correntes descendentes noutra parte dessas mesmas nuvens!! A própria nuvem descia de um lado e subia do outro!!!

O trajecto de Portimão-Monchique terá sido dos mais afectados, já ouvi agora na rádio a existência de várias árvores caidas. Poderá (sem confirmação nenhuma a esta altura) ter ocorrido algum tornado ou downburst mais violento!

Já coloco fotos das nuvens que tirei!


----------



## fragoso6 (9 Dez 2010 às 09:14)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Por volta das 08h15 deu-se a passagem de uma *supercélula/mesociclone *a W de Silves! BRUTAL!!!!! Nunca tinha visto uma coisa assim!!!
> No caminho que fiz para Lagoa ainda consegui umas fotos, mas foram em andamento, pois a mulher já ia atrasada para o trabalho!
> ...


Foi a super celula que entrou por sagres deixou apenas 54 mm.e ta agora a entrar pelo alentejo nao sei se nao passa aqui,le o que escrevi antes de ti


----------



## Kraliv (9 Dez 2010 às 10:08)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Por volta das 08h15 deu-se a passagem de uma *supercélula/mesociclone *a W de Silves! BRUTAL!!!!! Nunca tinha visto uma coisa assim!!!
> 
> ...




Aqui está ela,














Venham de lá as fotos


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Dez 2010 às 10:09)

Brutal trovoada aqui em Moura entre as 8:30 e as 9:30. Nunca tinha assistido a nada assim. Os relâmpagos eram constantes (vi vários a atingir os pára-raios que estão próximos de minha casa). Eram separados por poucos segundos... metia medo. A chuva foi fortíssima. Já percorri algumas ruas da cidade e muitas estão cortadas por estarem alagadas. Os bombeiros andam numa "roda viva"... Tirei algumas fotos da minha rua, que mais parecia um rio e que vou já colocar aqui no fórum. Isto não foi mais uma trovoada... foi "A Trovoada"!!! Não quero voltar a assistir a algo assim...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Dez 2010 às 10:24)

Cá estão duas fotos tiradas logo após a enorme trovoada... não tirei fotos durante a tempestade pois estava com a minha filha (de 20 meses) que estava muito assustada.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Dez 2010 às 10:26)

Notícia do mau tempo na Rádio Planície:

http://www.radioplanicie.com/gestao/noticias/index_noticias_natal.php?noticia=3704




> O mau tempo que se abateu sobre o concelho de Moura esta manhã, com chuva forte, queda de granizo e trovoadas, provocou várias inundações em habitações, estradas condicionadas e nesta altura existem também problemas com as telecomunicações.
> 
> A Policia de Segurança Publica e os Bombeiros Voluntários de Moura têm registado várias chamadas de auxilio.
> 
> Nesta altura o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia colocou em alerta laranja os distritos de Beja, Évora e Faro, devido à previsão de chuva forte, queda de granizo e ventos fortes que poderão atingir os 100 km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 10:51)

O upload das fotos para o imageshack está muito lento!
Deixo aqui uma primeira foto como aperitivo:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2010 às 11:29)

Tinham um aspecto mesmo agressivo, com a assinatura em V no IR, típica de windshear bastante forte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2010 às 11:31)

Aqui, nada se viu, reina o sol, estranho é o aviso laranja do IM a partir das 10 horas até às 13 horas, mais uma vez um aviso lançado tarde, depois de acontecer é que o aviso é lançado.  Passou a aviso amarelo para a ondulação e precipitação


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2010 às 11:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, nada se viu, reina o sol, estranho é o aviso laranja do IM a partir das 10 horas até às 13 horas, mais uma vez um aviso lançado tarde, depois de acontecer é que o aviso é lançado.  Passou a aviso amarelo para a ondulação e precipitação



Hoje dou razão aos críticos, neste caso porque a célula já parecia agressiva várias horas antes de chegar ao Algarve. 
Curioso que para hoje nem o Estofex previa a continuação destas células instáveis dos últimos dias.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 11:58)

Já coloquei novo tópico com as fotos da manhã! na secção fotografia e video.
 Grande célula convectiva (supercélula?) - Silves 09-12-2010

Neste momento, o sol brilha e o vento está fracoa  moderado.

No Sitio das Fontes, continuo com a linha telefónica em baixo, pelo que ainda não tenho dados actualizados no site.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 11:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, nada se viu, reina o sol, estranho é o aviso laranja do IM a partir das 10 horas até às 13 horas, mais uma vez um aviso lançado tarde, depois de acontecer é que o aviso é lançado.  Passou a aviso amarelo para a ondulação e precipitação



Pois, o aviso foi dado depois da célula sair do Algarve!


----------



## MontijoCity (9 Dez 2010 às 12:11)

Noticia no jornal abola sobre o mau tempo:

Noticia.


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2010 às 12:15)

MontijoCity disse:


> Noticia no jornal abola sobre o mau tempo:
> 
> Noticia.



Isso já foi há 2 dias


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2010 às 12:28)

Vince disse:


> Hoje dou razão aos críticos, neste caso porque a célula já parecia agressiva várias horas antes de chegar ao Algarve.
> Curioso que para hoje nem o Estofex previa a continuação destas células instáveis dos últimos dias.



Exactamente, tanto que por volta das 2 da manha eu coloquei a imagem a perguntar se não concordavam comigo, do say24...


----------



## meteo (9 Dez 2010 às 12:49)

fragoso6 disse:


> Das 7 as 8 cairam 57mm em sagres safa ta vermelho a prosseguir para portimao vamos ver no que da



Em 1 hora 57 mm 

Sagres agora apanha com elas todas.Interessante é que as trovoadas parece que passaram todas por Sagres,nem um pouco ao lado.
Deve ter sido para além de assustador,interessante o fenómeno que passou pelo Algarve.


----------



## Redfish (9 Dez 2010 às 12:52)

As imagens de radar eram evidentes entre as 07:00 e as 09:00.

Penso que devia de existir alguem no I.M que alerta-se a P.C para colocar os alertas rapidamente nos meios de comunicação.

A celula que o amigo ecobcg "apanhou" percorreu toda a zona Sagres, Monchique ,Silves .

_Não sei se em algum local da serra não tocou o chão com a formação de algum tornado ???_


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2010 às 13:02)

Um amigo meu ligou-me que a quinta do avô dele que fica entre Portimão e Monchique na zona de Casais sofreu alguns danos, a casa ficou sem a maioria das telhas, mas como tem placa por baixo os danos não foram consideráveis, já o armazém ficou parcialmente destruído. Ele disse-me que o avô considerou parecido ao tornado de Tomar, na altura caíram algumas pedras de granizo de tamanho considerável.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 14:20)

Redfish disse:


> _Não sei se em algum local da serra não tocou o chão com a formação de algum tornado ???_



As condições pareceram-me mesmo muito propícias a isso. Todas as correntes ascendentes e descendentes que se verificavam nitidamente nas nuvens demonstravam isso mesmo! E aquela funnel cloud que apareceu do nada à minha frente (tive que perguntar à minha mulher se estava a ver o mesmo que eu) também deu a entender que nalgum lado se poderia formar um tornado. Situação deveras interessante e que fez disparar a adrenalina!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2010 às 14:40)

Por aqui 18ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado a forte e constante.


----------



## MontijoCity (9 Dez 2010 às 15:44)

Parece que fez alguns estragos pelo algarve conforme notícia do correio da manhã:

Notícia.


----------



## Redfish (9 Dez 2010 às 15:53)

MontijoCity disse:


> Parece que fez alguns estragos pelo algarve conforme notícia do correio da manhã:
> 
> Notícia.



Essa noticia não deve ser referente ao dia de hoje já que a zona afectada foi Barlavento Algarvio (Sagres, Monchique , Silves) e não o Sotavento (Faro, Tavira, Alcoutim).
Esses estragos acho que foram durante o dia de ontem ou da noite passada.


----------



## actioman (9 Dez 2010 às 16:08)

NChomsky_fan disse:


> Nao e' so' ai' que isso acontece:
> 
> Weather Radar



Very funny my friend! 

Se ontem me queixava da falta de precipitação, hoje entre as 08h30 e as 09h30, caiu um diluvio por aqui . Como tal, os transtornos foram grandes um pouco por todo o lado, pois foi logo na pior hora em que a maioria entra para os empregos e as criança iniciam as aulas . Ele há dias assim...

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado, por nebulosidade alta. E um dia quase primaveril . Se há uma semana tudo se queixava do frio (Comunicação Social),agora aposto que se vão alegrar bastante por tão estranhas e amenas temperaturas...

Por aqui vou com uns escaldante 17,2ºC.


----------



## MontijoCity (9 Dez 2010 às 16:26)

Redfish disse:


> Essa noticia não deve ser referente ao dia de hoje já que a zona afectada foi Barlavento Algarvio (Sagres, Monchique , Silves) e não o Sotavento (Faro, Tavira, Alcoutim).
> Esses estragos acho que foram durante o dia de ontem ou da noite passada.



Segundo a notícia: "O Algarve não foi poupado pelo mau estado do tempo. *Até às 13h00 desta quinta-feira* foram registados vários acidentes rodoviários, deslizamentos de terras e inundações." e foi publicada às 14:38.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2010 às 17:36)

A notícia está correcta só que o Correio da Manhã cortou algumas partes que a notícia verdadeira é:



> *Mau tempo: Treze inundações, seis acidentes e três quedas de árvores no distrito de Faro*
> 
> 
> Treze inundações, seis acidentes rodoviários e três quedas de árvores foram algumas das consequências do mau tempo no distrito de Faro desde a meia- noite de hoje, informou fonte do Comando Distrital de Operação de Socorros (CDOS) de Faro.
> ...


----------



## Brunomc (9 Dez 2010 às 18:04)

mas que chuvada que caiu aqui por Vendas Novas  

aguaceiro forte acompanhado de trovoada e granizo 

é com cada relâmpago


----------



## Gerofil (9 Dez 2010 às 18:18)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,2 ºC (14h49)
Temperatura mínima = 13,4 ºC (05h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Aguaceiros ao longo da madrugada e início da manhã. Tarde quente com muito sol e céu pouco nublado.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *18,2 ºC* (dia 9); temp. mínima = 0,6 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2010 às 18:20)

Vejo relâmpagos a SW e a WSW.  15ºC, vento moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2010 às 18:29)

Grande raio que caiu! Mesmo fotogénico e apareceu na webcam mas não sei se apanhou a tempo de fazer upload para o WU para aparecer no timelapse.

Edit 18:34: Parece ter parado? E estão a ir à roda da cidade COMO SEMPRE. 

Edit 18:42: Agora parecem mais fortes e contínuos..., alguns pequenos que a webcam não apanha.

Edit 18:58: Começa a parar outra vez. São esporádicos apenas.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2010 às 19:10)

15ºC, trovoada. Já há raios e relâmpagos a SSW, SW e NW, ou seja por onde a linha de instabilidade se está a propagar. Já choveu um pouco.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Dez 2010 às 19:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> 15ºC, trovoada. Já há raios e relâmpagos a SSW, SW e NW, ou seja por onde a linha de instabilidade se está a propagar. Já choveu um pouco.



Confirmo. Só vejo clarões. A ver se vem em direcção a nós  
Pelo radar, grande instabilidade a entrar pelo Norte Alentejano.
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2010 às 19:16)

Pode entrar à vontade desde que não sejam inundações e tornados.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Dez 2010 às 19:26)

mais uma trovoada aqui por Vendas Novas...chove forte com muitos relâmpagos e trovões


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2010 às 19:27)

Portalegre no seu melhor, enfraqueceu por completo, falta a próxima.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Dez 2010 às 19:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Portalegre no seu melhor, enfraqueceu por completo, falta a próxima.



Já fotografei um !!!


----------



## Brunomc (9 Dez 2010 às 19:29)

O pontinho vermelho que está a Sul do Rio Sado é a trovoada que acabou de passar aqui por Vendas Novas...


----------



## joao henriques (9 Dez 2010 às 19:32)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Já fotografei um !!!


o pontinho vermelho pode passar em coruche?


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2010 às 19:33)

Talvez, depende da rota da linha de instabilidade, se muda ou não ou se a instabilidade se dissipa.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Dez 2010 às 19:38)

Estremoz: céu estrelado ...

Observam-se relâmpagos desde as 18h15 nas direções N, NO, O e SO. Uma descarga quase sempre permanente ...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Talvez, depende da rota da linha de instabilidade, se muda ou não ou se a instabilidade se dissipa.



Para já tenho a câmara apontada a N e são practicamente clarões que consigo apanhar, no entanto se a linha de instabilidade mantiver a rota...não vou ver os moonspeell !!! 
Sigo com 16,4ºC e pressão alta (1019 hPa)


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2010 às 19:41)

Pena que viva virado a SW, gostava de ver os clarões todos. Espero que a instabilidade mantenha a rota , vai ser bem fotogénico, mas atenção, vem de SW e não N.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Dez 2010 às 19:51)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pena que viva virado a SW, gostava de ver os clarões todos. Espero que a instabilidade mantenha a rota , vai ser bem fotogénico, mas atenção, vem de SW e não N.



Sim, a instabilidade que falo ainda se posiciona a alguns (  ) Kms, se não se tiver dissipado entretanto, a que vejo está para os lados de Marvão. Ainda vou tentar partilhar uma foto que consegui.
Pena não ter um radar em tempo real !!!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2010 às 19:59)

O radar actualizou, esperanças perdidas 

Precip.:






Reflectividade:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Dez 2010 às 20:01)

A Norte já se foi !!!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2010 às 20:04)

Pode ser que cá cheguem restos...

14ºC, vento fraco a moderado. Pressão bem alta nos 1019.

Edit 20.06:  3 relâmpagos ao mesmo tempo a W. Intensifica-se a W e SW!!


----------



## Teles (9 Dez 2010 às 20:38)

O pessoal do sul , sempre a pedir trovoadas e chuva e agora que choveu e trovejou nem uma foto


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2010 às 20:40)

Eu não tinha a câmara fotográfica à mão. 

Neste momento o céu começa a ficar estrelado , 14ºC, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## vagas (9 Dez 2010 às 20:55)

Teles disse:


> O pessoal do sul , sempre a pedir trovoadas e chuva e agora que choveu e trovejou nem uma foto



vai ao tópico de fotografia e vídeo de Portugal


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2010 às 22:10)

Évora de momento com 15ºC, a maxima foi de 19ºC. Um dia bem quente que ja não estava habituado. hehehe
Humidade a 90% vento fraco de NW


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2010 às 22:26)

15.3ºC, vento moderado de E, céu nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

Despeço-me com 16.6ºC, que subiu devido ao enfraquecimento (mais ou menos do vento).

Rajada máxima de 41 km/h de NE.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Dez 2010 às 12:22)

É impressão minha, ou a imagem de satélite e a imagem do radar, não correspondem uma à outra?
















O radar dá precipitação sobre o mar, paralela à costa Algarvia, mas pelo satélite não vislumbro nada no local onde está essa mesma precipitação??


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2010 às 13:36)

Toda essa mancha orientada Oeste-Este a Sul do Algarve é "ruído". Não é precipitação. Em certas condições de perfil vertical da atmosfera aparecem reflexões/refrações/ruído na reflectividade radar. O facto de estar num sítio muito alto não ajuda também, aumentando o número de situações em que isso pode acontecer.
Penso que aos poucos foram sendo introduzidos algoritmos para filtrar alguns desses ruídos, mas nem tudo nem sempre dá.
Por exemplo, quando apareceu o produto com o radar de Coruche no site do IM, há vários anos, tinha sempre imensos ruídos (denominados clutter) em sítios concretos, penso que um deles era do Cristo-Rei, ou da ponte 25 de Abril. 
Entretanto essas coisas foram sendo filtradas.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Dez 2010 às 13:50)

rozzo disse:


> Toda essa mancha orientada Oeste-Este a Sul do Algarve é "ruído". Não é precipitação. Em certas condições de perfil vertical da atmosfera aparecem reflexões/refrações/ruído na reflectividade radar. O facto de estar num sítio muito alto não ajuda também, aumentando o número de situações em que isso pode acontecer.
> Penso que aos poucos foram sendo introduzidos algoritmos para filtrar alguns desses ruídos, mas nem tudo nem sempre dá.
> Por exemplo, quando apareceu o produto com o radar de Coruche no site do IM, há vários anos, tinha sempre imensos ruídos (denominados clutter) em sítios concretos, penso que um deles era do Cristo-Rei, ou da ponte 25 de Abril.
> Entretanto essas coisas foram sendo filtradas.



Por aqui frequentemente aparece uma mancha azulada de precipitação junto à costa, mas essa normalmente é sempre similar e já sabemos que se trata de algum "ruído" lido pelo radar. Agora esta mancha de precipitação que o radar mostrava hoje, já com cores amareladas e laranja, isso é que nunca tinha visto/reparado! Já é um "ruído" considerável!


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2010 às 14:21)

ecobcg disse:


> Por aqui frequentemente aparece uma mancha azulada de precipitação junto à costa, mas essa normalmente é sempre similar e já sabemos que se trata de algum "ruído" lido pelo radar. Agora esta mancha de precipitação que o radar mostrava hoje, já com cores amareladas e laranja, isso é que nunca tinha visto/reparado! Já é um "ruído" considerável!




Sim é meio esquisita e menos invulgar, ainda assim já apareceu algumas vezes, e em especial no Verão.
A melhor forma de despistar é ver a animação. Uma mancha dessas a parecer chuva forte, mas que se apresenta sem sair do sítio, nem acompanhar o movimento das manchas de chuva real, será em principio ruído, e bastará confirmar com o Sat, como fizeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2010 às 17:52)

Neste momento 18ºC, vento fraco a moderado e céu limpo. Manhã com vento forte nos vales mais abrigados (a minha zona, a cidade tinha muito menos vento). Há um anemómetro numa fonte perto que girava como louco


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2010 às 21:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 20.9ºC
mínima: 16.0ºC (actual)


----------



## ecobcg (10 Dez 2010 às 21:50)

Boa noite,

Após o regresso à normalidade no site Meteofontes, deixo aqui os destaques dos dados dos últimos dias:
Temp. máxima de ontem: *22,8ºC*
Rajada Máxima de ontem: 70,8km/h (às 08h25, hora a que passou a célula perto das Fontes)
Precipitação acumulada:
dia 7: 13,4mm
dia 8: 13,6mm
dia 9:   5.4mm (rain rate de 105mm/h quando a célula passou junto às Fontes)

Acumulado total este mês no Sitio das Fontes: *74,8mm*.
Em Silves o acumulado deste mês está nos *80,2mm*.

Hoje o dia foi de céu parcialmente nublado, com uma máxima de 21,4ºC e minima de 11,3ºC, com vento moderado de E.

Neste momento sigo com 16,9ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Dez 2010 às 21:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,6 ºC (15h22)
Temperatura mínima = 13,3 ºC (06h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Dezembro com 67,5 mm de precipitação acumulada até dia 8.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,2 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 0,6 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2010 às 22:03)

Atenção ao vento de sueste que já se faz sentir com bastante intensidade sobretudo as rajadas... lembrando também que estamos a sair de um ciclo de marés mais vivas (fase de lua nova) e o impacto que esta combinação poderá ter aqui nas praias do Algarve...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2010 às 22:07)

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, 16ºC, vento forte e por vezes moderado com rajadas de Nordeste, variando por todo o quadrante Este.

Resumo do dia:
Dia muito abafado e quente sem chuva e algumas nuvens que se foram dissipando. Vento forte de manhã nos sítios em frente a elevações, sentindo-se nas partes mais baixas da cidade com mais intensidade. O vento acalmou pela tarde e volta agora forte, mas nada que justifique um aviso amarelo pelo IM. 

Ainda.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2010 às 22:12)

Agreste disse:


> Atenção ao vento de sueste que já se faz sentir com bastante intensidade sobretudo as rajadas... lembrando também que estamos a sair de um ciclo de marés mais vivas (fase de lua nova) e o impacto que esta combinação poderá ter aqui nas praias do Algarve...



Sem dúvida Agreste. O som do mar é ensurdecedor, parece que o mar vem aí a dentro.

Consultando a bóia de Faro a ondulação é está muito perigosa sendo ela de sueste.

Bóia de Faro  Último registo: 
2010-12-10

21:00 (UTC)

Hora Legal de Inverno
Latitude 36-54-17N
Longitude  007-53-54W
*Altura significativa 2.8 m* 
*Altura máxima 5.18 m* 
Período médio 5.8 s  
Período máximo 10.2 s  
Direcção média (de pico) SE   
Profundidade 93m
Temperatura da água 17.9 °C  

Fonte: Instituto Hidrográfico

Se a barra da Fuzeta está assoreada, com esta ondulação pode ser o fecho completo da barra.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2010 às 00:01)

16ºC, céu pouco nublado e ainda vento moderado a forte de SE. Pasmaceira.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmax: 21ºC
Tmin: 15.5ºC 
Vento máximo: 35.*2* km/h
Rajada: 35.*4* km/h


----------



## Agreste (11 Dez 2010 às 11:48)

Depois de uma noite de besaranha e algum pico de mar, a manhã está mais tranquila. Nota-se sobretudo o calor que dá uma sensação de fim de estação... Voltaram os calções e a manga curta!


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2010 às 13:49)

Por aqui tudo calmo e primaveril, nada digno de Outono.

20ºC, humidade pelos 60%, vento fraco de SE, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e neblina que persiste desde de manhã. Nem parece que vem frio para a semana.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2010 às 17:28)

Reina a acalmia com vento nulo a fraco de SE, céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e neblina. Está mais frio que ontem a esta hora; 14.8ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Dez 2010 às 17:50)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,8 ºC (12h36)
Temperatura mínima = 10,1 ºC (06h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,2 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 0,6 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2010 às 18:17)

Mínima batida há muito com 12.3ºC neste momento, brutal descida de temperatura em 50 minutos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2010 às 19:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado de sueste principalmente durante a manhã.

Máxima: 18.3ºC
mínima: 14.0ºC
actual: 14.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2010 às 20:43)

Grande pasmaceira com 12ºC, vento nulo, a pressão sobe e sobe nos 1019 hPa. Céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Time-lapse de hoje no Wunderground:
[VIDEO]http://icons.wunderground.com/webcamarchive/s/p/SpiderVV/1/2010/12/20101211.flv[/VIDEO]


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Dez 2010 às 15:17)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e médias, 14ºC, vento em intensificação variável do quadrante Norte.


----------



## Agreste (12 Dez 2010 às 16:11)

Céu nublado durante todo o dia ameaçando agora a queda dos primeiros chuviscos...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Dez 2010 às 17:37)

12.8ºC, céu carregado com nuvens altas e neblina, parece que vai chover mas não, vento nulo a fraco variável. Pressão nos 1014.8 hPa.
A webcam esteve offline por algum tempo devido ao programa ter deixado de responder não sei porquê. Está de volta agora.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2010 às 19:23)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,5 ºC (10h59)
Temperatura mínima = 10,8 ºC (04h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,2 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 0,6 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2010 às 19:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado.

Máxima: 17.5ºC
mínima: 12.5ºC
actual: 16.1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Dez 2010 às 21:26)

pessoal do sul já viram as células que se estão a aproximar de sagres


----------



## trovoadas (12 Dez 2010 às 21:47)

Parece que vem aí algo.....o radar e satélite assim o mostram. 
Parece que sagres é lugar eleito pela convecção este ano.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Dez 2010 às 21:55)

Bastante activas no que toca a precipitação( e actividade eléctrica também, acho eu de que):


----------



## Geiras (12 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

Pedro disse:


> Bastante activas no que toca a precipitação( e actividade eléctrica também, acho eu de que):



Sim, esta célula está bastante activa em relação a actividade eléctrica


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Dez 2010 às 21:59)

Évora:
Máxima de 13.4ºC, actual de 11ºC.
 Vento quase nulo. com um pequeno pico de 4m/s as 14h de Norte!
Choviscos desde as 18h com algumas interrupções.

Gosto da Célula que se esta a formar!!!


----------



## Mjhb (12 Dez 2010 às 22:01)

Acompanhar no sítio da EUCLID...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Dez 2010 às 22:09)

Lá vai a malta do extremo sudoeste a ter festa de novo. 

Neste momento, 11.7ºC, céu nublado, vento nulo.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Dez 2010 às 00:35)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A célula está a rasar a costa....a questão é se ela conseguirá entrar ainda com força. Esperemos que sim...eu espero.... era uma bela surpresa!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Dez 2010 às 12:08)

Então Sudoeste, a célula chegou a entrar, houve acção? 

Por aqui uns tórridos 20ºC, vento fraco variável, céu limpo, muito poucas nuvens.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2010 às 13:40)

Boa tarde,

O dia hoje tem sido de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Sul, com a tenperatura a registar neste momento uns agradáveis 20,6ºC. A minima da noite foi de 11,8ºC.

Desde o final da manhã têm estado a "nascer" uns bons cumulus na Serra de Monchique, o que sempre dá um aspecto mais interessante ao céu. Daqui onde estou ainda consigo ver parte deles:


----------



## amando96 (13 Dez 2010 às 14:40)

Por aqui parece estar a formar alguma coisa, visto pelo sat24 parece que pode prometer  já se ouvio uma trovoada há momentos atrás  o céu está negro e parece que há alguma instabilidade.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2010 às 15:10)

A célula de facto tem um óptimo aspecto vista do sat.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2010 às 15:29)

Sai há pouco à rua em trabalho, com muito sol a brilhar aqui em Lagoa, mas com a tal célula já a N/NE daqui. Acabei por passar em Silves e, para meu espanto, tinha acabado de cair por lá um forte aguaceiro! Estradas molhadas e com poças grandes já formadas nas bermas. Neste momento as nuvens, bem escuras, já estão a chegar a Lagoa. 

Vivam as surpresas meteorológicas!

Imagem a Norte de Lagoa por volta das 14h30:





Nuvens a chegar neste momento a Lagoa (foto tirada voltado a Este):


----------



## Redfish (13 Dez 2010 às 17:08)

A fronteira Litoral-Serra no Algarve tem muito que se diga.

Vista das 15:30 da zona da Serra do Caldeirão e linha de costa Albufeira - Quarteira

http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/263/malta004medium.jpg
*Vista Sul* - Sol

http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/263/malta004medium.jpg
*Vista Norte* - Trovoadas e aguaceiros bem fortes


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Dez 2010 às 19:35)

Fizeste o upload da mesma foto nas duas. 

Aqui 10.2ºC, muito mais frio, vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## actioman (13 Dez 2010 às 19:40)

A malta do Algarve ainda se queixa... Haviam de morar em Elvas e depois logo viam o que é tédio meteorológico. 

Por aqui mais um dia sem grande interesse meteorológico. Dias com máximas muito altas e a mínima ficou-se pelos 6ºC.


----------



## Geiras (13 Dez 2010 às 20:02)

Redfish disse:


> A fronteira Litoral-Serra no Algarve tem muito que se diga.
> 
> Vista das 15:30 da zona da Serra do Caldeirão e linha de costa Albufeira - Quarteira
> 
> ...



Gosto mais da 2ª foto


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Dez 2010 às 20:04)

São as duas iguais lool.

9.9ºC agora, vento nulo, céu limpíssimo.


----------



## amando96 (13 Dez 2010 às 22:41)

Por aqui ainda vai nos 12ºC, 86% HR(visto no wunderground, perdi o termómetro e abrigo, não sei se foi roubado ou foi o vento  ), afinal não choveu grande coisa  vamos a ver se amanhã acontece alguma coisa 

As previsões para esta semana estão sempre a mudar, ora é mais frio e menos chuva, ora mais chuva e menos frio... vamos ver o que acontece.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2010 às 23:02)

Boa noite,

Por aqui a noite vai fresquinha, com 10,2ºC e vento fraco de S.

O aguaceiro da tarde deixou aqui em Silves mais *4mm*. Em Lagoa cairam apenas umas pingas.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2010 às 23:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,9 ºC (11h54)
Temperatura mínima = 9,7 ºC (08h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,2 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 0,6 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## Redfish (14 Dez 2010 às 09:17)

Ceu limpo 8º e muita humidade ao nivel do solo.

Viva o bom tempo


----------



## Aurélio (14 Dez 2010 às 12:28)

Bom dia por aqui dia de ceu limpo, e parece que nos próximos dias vai arrefecer e muito bem ...

Off-Topic: estive a olhar ao histórico de precipitação e não sei porque mas acho que Sagres tem estado com um iman todos estes dias de Dezembro porque já leva cerca de 150 mm de precipitação, enquanto que Portimão por exemplo está com cerca de 55 mm, Faro como sempre este ano, é o que tem menos com cerca de 38 mm,  e Castro Marim está com cerca de 45 mm, Tavira não existe no IM mas presumo que vá com uns 70 mm...
Isto apenas para dizer o quê?? Que por exemplo Faro ainda tem que chover cerca de 80 mm de precipitação para chegar á média, mas que olhando aos modelos parece que a próxima semana poderá contribuir para que estes valores possam ser alcançados ...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Dez 2010 às 14:11)

Neste momento 15ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NNE.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2010 às 14:34)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o céu está limpo e a temperatura está nuns agradáveis 20,3ºC.
A máxima atingiu, por volta das 13h, os 21,0ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2010 às 17:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 19.2ºC
mínima: 8.5ºC
actual: 14.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2010 às 18:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,2 ºC (11h06)
Temperatura mínima = 7,6 ºC (07h35)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,2 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 0,6 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Dez 2010 às 18:34)

Neste momento 10.1ºC, céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas (cirrus) dispersas, vento nulo a fraco de NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Dez 2010 às 20:32)

Muito mais frio com 8ºC, 39% HR, vento muito fraco, céu limpo com nuvens ainda dispersas.
A noite promete ser fria, já quebrou a mínima do IM, será que o GFS está certo com os 2ºC? Parece-me algo extremo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Dez 2010 às 03:33)

Évora de momento com 4.5ºC e a descer acentuadamente.... A humidade desceu dos 90 para os 70% desde as 00h. entrada de ar frio e seco de Norte...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2010 às 08:02)

Estamos com 5ºC, vento moderado a forte de NE, céu limpo. IM com ventomédio de 39 km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2010 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

A noite por aqui foi fresquinha, com uma minima de 6,6ºC no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento, o céu está limpo e o vento fraco de NNE, com 10,4ºC,


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Dez 2010 às 10:41)

Évora esta madrugada desceu até aos 4.1ºC, minima registada as 07:00h. Humidade a 50%, vento de Norte a 4.4m/s


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2010 às 12:23)

A noite foi de vento forte com rajadas de NE, há árvores caídas e vários danos em locais de obras, mas menores.

Neste momento 7ºC; vento moderado, céu limpo.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2010 às 17:47)

O dia foi de algum frio e vento fraco a moderado. Neste momento a cidade está com vento moderado, uns metros mais abaixo está tudo mais quieto. Nuvens altas dispersas, 7ºC, pressão nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2010 às 18:45)

Vem o vento moderado forte, com 6.8ºC. WindChill de 2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2010 às 20:38)

O Sul está tão inactivo que tenho de fazer quad-post 

Vamos com 4ºC, vento forte de NE (Estação regista 46 km/h), rajada máxima até agora de 51 km/h, céu limpo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Dez 2010 às 20:50)

Évora agora com 3.8ºC. vento fraco...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2010 às 21:41)

Temp. estagnada nos 4ºC devido ao vento forte, apesar do windchill ser -1ºC. O resto das estações já vai em 1-2ºC porque há menos vento de NE.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2010 às 22:09)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 9,9 ºC (14h35)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 4,2 ºC (08h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 3,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Tempo anticiclonico com notável descida da temperatura do ar.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,2 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 0,6 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2010 às 22:35)

O vento pareceu "subir", apenas a cidade a uns metros mais acima tem vento algo forte, estação ainda regista 37 km/h. Aqui em baixo vento fraco a moderado.  4ºC.


----------



## actioman (16 Dez 2010 às 00:01)

Boas e frias noites 

Por aqui o dia amanheceu com céu nublado e pouco a pouco, durante a manhã, foi limpando. Tornando-se o céu praticamente limpo.

Extremos:

Temp. Máxima: 9,4ºC (14H)
Temp. Mínima: 2,9ºC (08h)

Neste momento registo 3,4ºC, mas com algum vento o que resulta numa sensação térmica muito desconfortável. A pressão atmosférica é de 1024hPa.
Avizinha-se pois uma noite bem boa para ficar recolhidos em casa!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Dez 2010 às 00:45)

Évora já com 1.9ºC pela estação da Universidade...


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2010 às 08:04)

-1ºC, vento nulo, céu limpo.


----------



## Redfish (16 Dez 2010 às 10:06)

Algum vento e frio por aqui 
5/6 º


----------



## Kraliv (16 Dez 2010 às 10:24)

Boas,



Temperatura Mín:   1.4 °C ( 07:48h)  

Céu limpo e temperatura actual de 3.9ºC



No passado dia 4 tive uma mínima mais baixa (1.1ºC)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Dez 2010 às 11:00)

Évora, actual de 4ºC. Minima de -0.1ºC


----------



## dpaes (16 Dez 2010 às 11:24)

Mas que frio!!!!!!!


----------



## Kraliv (16 Dez 2010 às 12:19)

Boas,


Hoje tá difícil aquecer , 5,2ºC por terras alentejanas.




Vai ver aqui, podes estar interessado 

 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/mercado/_vendo_estacao-oregon-wmr200-4998.html#post251024


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2010 às 12:58)

Boas, por terras algarvias está cá uma crise.  Sigo com 9.4ºC e vento moderado a forte de NE até corta.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Dez 2010 às 13:54)

Évora segue com 6.5ºC... Está dificil... hehehe


----------



## Kraliv (16 Dez 2010 às 14:31)

Boas,




Aqui pelo Redondo não sei não   mas parece-me que vai ficar abaixo do 9ºC previstos pelo IM

Por agora, ainda nos *6.7ºC*










Vai ver aqui, podes estar interessado 
 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/mercado/_vendo_estacao-oregon-wmr200-4998.html#post251024


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2010 às 14:59)

Aqui pelas terras altas Alentejanas, 7ºC, céu a ficar pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado. A temperatura hoje vai ser digno de um Alentejo frio.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Dez 2010 às 15:54)

Évora não sobe além dos 6.5ºC...


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2010 às 16:00)

A estação do IM aqui só já regista 5.9ºC ás 15. As temperaturas da estação amadora deve ser pelo facto de não ter um RS, não sei, porque parece estar muito mais frio do que os 7ºC que regista.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2010 às 17:21)

Temperatura deve estar entre os 4 e os 5ºC, não sei, porque a estação que sigo vai dos 2 aos 5ºC de repente 
Vento nulo. A nebulosidade alta que se aproxima produz um belo por do sol 

Imagem da webcam:


----------



## Gerofil (16 Dez 2010 às 19:01)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 6,6 ºC (11h53)
Temperatura mínima = 0,0 ºC (07h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 3,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,2 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = *0,0 ºC* (dia 16).


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2010 às 19:02)

2.3ºC, vento nulo e céu pouco nublado. A brisa suave provoca uma grande sensação de frio. A mínima hoje vai ser fresca.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Dez 2010 às 19:20)

Bolas que está frio!!!
Neste momento estão *7,6ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, com vento fraco de NE.
A máxima do dia foi de 14,3ºC, enquanto que a minima chegou aos *1,9ºC*!!


----------



## fragoso6 (16 Dez 2010 às 19:28)

Boas ja virama previsao para beja no sabado?sera que caira neve? 4 max -2 de min.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2010 às 19:30)

Poderá haver alguma chuva fraca mas as cotas não estão baixas o suficiente.


----------



## fragoso6 (16 Dez 2010 às 19:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Poderá haver alguma chuva fraca mas as cotas não estão baixas o suficiente.



Axas?
olha que da chuva
nao sei se nao haverao surpresas


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

Não, não haverá mesmo, as temp. a 850 hpa são positivas e as cotas estão acima dos 1000m, pelo menos de acordo com o GFS.
Também eu queria surpresas.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Dez 2010 às 19:41)

fragoso6 disse:


> Axas?
> olha que da chuva
> nao sei se nao haverao surpresas



Dá chuva, mas não existem condições para cair neve.
A cota é elevada demais e a temperatura é alta, para tal acontecimento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2010 às 19:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e muito frio. 

Máxima: 12.8ºC
mínima: 5.5ºC
actual: 6.4ºC 

Amanhã, volta a chuva ao Algarve mais para o final da tarde.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Dez 2010 às 20:07)

Évora já com 2.4ºC. hehehe, e continua a descer. Esta noite vai gelar tudo!!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2010 às 20:07)

Já esteve 1ºC, o vento acabou de levantar a temp até aos 2.7ºC. 

Edit: 3ºC:


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2010 às 20:40)

Por aqui, 5.8ºC e vento moderado a forte de nordeste.  Calculando o windchill tendo por base a velocidade do vento no aeroporto de Faro, neste momento é de 1ºC. Cálculo efectuado no site do IM.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2010 às 20:46)

Estamos de volta aos 1.8ºC,  janelas começam a ficar embaciadas devido à diferença de temp. Vento fraco.
É nestas alturas que quero ter uma estação para saber tudo exactamente 


Edit: A temp. está a brincar comigo. 2.1ºC???


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Dez 2010 às 20:50)

Évora com 2.5ºC e vento a 15km/h, o que dá um Wind Chill de -1ºC!!


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2010 às 22:20)

Por aqui temos 6,7ºC, ainda longe dos 4,3ºC de Fevereiro de 2010 mas a poucas décimas dos 6,3ºC das 7 da manhã...


----------



## ecobcg (16 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Neste momento, registo *1,5ºC* no Sitio das Fontes!
Frio!! Muito Frio!!!!
A minima promete ser bem baixinha!!!


----------



## actioman (16 Dez 2010 às 23:26)

Que boas temperaturas que por aqui se registam! O Algarve em alta!!! 

Por aqui a mínima foi de -0,6ºC pelas 8h, a máxima foi igualmente bem boa com 6,4ºC pelas 14h.

Neste momento ainda vou com 2,1ºC e devido ao vento, tem sido algo lenta a sua descida. A sensação de frio é muito desagradável! A pressão atmosférica está nos 1019hPa.

O IM entretanto alterou as previsões, algo exageradas a meu ver, nas mínimas de Évora e Beja para esta madrugada (salvo erro eram de -4ºC ) e são agora de -2ºC


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2010 às 23:42)

Com os actuais 6,2ºC atingimos a temperatura mínima do dia. 

>> Ainda caiu para 6,1ºC!


----------



## ecobcg (17 Dez 2010 às 08:53)

Bom dia,

A minima da noite foi de* 0,9ºC*.
Neste momento sigo com *5,5ºC *e vento fraco de E.

A minima de ontem foi registada às 23h59, com 0,8ºC (a minima do mês, até agora).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Dez 2010 às 09:59)

Évora a atingir os -2ºC de minima entre as 6 e as 8H. Bem bom. Muita geada..


----------



## actioman (17 Dez 2010 às 11:45)

Bom dia!

Por aqui também noite fria com uma mínima de -2,2ºC!. A geada não era muita pois a H.R. nunca foi muita.

Neste momento o céu está nublado por nebulosidade alta e a temperatura ainda é apenas de 3,3ºC. 

Tempo monótono, mas pelo menos vale pelo registo destas temperaturas!


----------



## Kraliv (17 Dez 2010 às 12:09)

Boas,



Mínima de *0,1ºC* aqui pelo Redondo e agora vai indo por aí acima, registo *7.1ºC* actualmente.


WindChill de *-4.7ºC* esta madrugada


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Dez 2010 às 13:31)

6ºC, vento fraco de SW, céu muito nublado por algumas nuvens altas


----------



## Kraliv (17 Dez 2010 às 16:20)

Estamos assim a modos que meio-divididos  








A  aproxima-se do sul.

7.7ºC neste momento, Pressão 1005hpa


Máxima até agora, 8.3ºC...aquém dos 11ºC previstos pelo IM


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Dez 2010 às 16:53)

6ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas e até vi um halo mas não tive oportunidade de fotografar 
Pressão nos 1006 hpa, vento fraco a nulo variável.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2010 às 18:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,1 ºC (12h39)
Temperatura mínima = 0,9 ºC (05h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1004 hPa

*Notável subida da temperatura (quanto mais alto mais quente) e acentuada descida da pressão atmosférica.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,2 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 16).


----------



## actioman (17 Dez 2010 às 19:10)

Por aqui ainda não se nota a subida de temperatura. Se bem que a máxima hoje foi um pouco mais elevada que ontem: 7,4ºC pelas 15h.
O que se nota e bem, é a descida acentuada da Pressão Atmosférica que já vai nos 1005hPa.
A temperatura actual é de 4,7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Dez 2010 às 20:22)

Como estou a maior altitude, a temp. vai subindo. 7.7ºC, com céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## actioman (17 Dez 2010 às 21:17)

Por aqui também já é notória a dita subida de temperatura, se às 19h tinha 4,ºC, passadas duas horas registo praticamente mais um grau e tenho agora 5,4ºC e clro o vento já é do quadrante Sul


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Dez 2010 às 00:45)

Altura:
Será que vem ai alguma festa engraçada?


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2010 às 09:20)

Parece animado o panorama por terras Algarvias.

A estação do turismo de Faro já acumulou 12,6 mm.

http://meteo.turismodoalgarve.pt/


----------



## Agreste (18 Dez 2010 às 09:37)

Foram 30-40 minutos de chuva por  vezes moderada. Ainda chove mas já com menos intensidade.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Dez 2010 às 09:59)

E com a chuva de hoje devo ter chegado aos 50 mm de precipitação .... e vamos a ver o que nos reserva os próximos dias, sendo que neste momento não vislumbro chuva forte, mas sim moderada .... mas acompanhemos !!

Neste momento sigo com ceu muito nublado, e sem chuva !!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Dez 2010 às 11:09)

Altura:
Por aqui tem chovido com alguma intensiadade em alguns momentos. A EMA de Castro Marim já regista 10mm hoje.
A tarde parece-me ser mais chovosa..


----------



## actioman (18 Dez 2010 às 11:54)

Por aqui também choveu pouco depois das 8h e com alguma intensidade, foi um aguaceiro digno de ser apreciado! 
O que mais me chamou a atenção é que a temperatura tem-se aguentado bem. Quando choveu ainda desceu umas décimas e foi ai precisamente que atingi a mínima do dia com 4,7ºC! 

Neste momento o céu está nublado e mais carregado a Sul. A temperatura é de 7,9ºC e subindo mais radpidamente. A pressão atmosférica é de 1001hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2010 às 12:28)

Chuva moderada caiu de manhã, apenas na baixa, pelo que as estações do WU e do IM não registaram precipitação mas o chão está todo molhado.

10ºC, pressão em descida nos 998 hPa, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2010 às 12:30)

Marcado contraste entre o extremo norte e sul


----------



## Stormm (18 Dez 2010 às 12:40)

Boas, será festa a chegar?


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2010 às 12:45)

Precipitação acumulada hoje (em cm):






Temos ainda:
21,3mm - Tavira
19,1mm - Sagres**
15,0mm - Faro (aeroporto)**


** (desde as 12h de ontem às 12h de hoje)


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2010 às 15:38)

Que valente carga de água que caiu entre as 9 horas e as 9h30m entre Olhão e Faro, na 125 a velocidade permitida era de 60 km/h mais do que isso era um risco para entrar em aquaplaning. Pára-brisas no máximo e não se via mais de 100 metros à frente. Levo 15 mm acumulados até ao momento, o dia ainda promete mais.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Dez 2010 às 15:52)

Altura:
Festa por aqui... Mas muito dispersos e ainda metidos ao mar, deve passar por cima de VRSA.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2010 às 15:53)

Cortina de chuva completamente parada a SW , o escudo anti-tempestade está a funcionar...
10.1ºC, vento fraco. Céu nublado...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2010 às 18:01)

Nevoeiro, 9.2ºC, vento nulo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Dez 2010 às 18:56)

Altura: 
Por aqui o nevoeiro tambem tenta baixar mas não muito, ventro fraco de E


----------



## ecobcg (18 Dez 2010 às 19:17)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma noite com chuva fraca a moderada, o dia foi marcado por periodos de aguaceiros moderados, que ainda continuam.

Para já, o acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está nos *13,4mm*, enquanto que aqui em Silves está nos *12,2mm*.

No Sitio das Fontes, a minima do dia foi de 10,8ºC e a máxima foi de 18,6ºC.
neste momento, sigo com 17,1ºC e vento fraco de SSE.

É também de realçar o valor da pressão atmosférica, que está nos *992,9hPa* e a baixar.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

Altura:
Esperemos... Parece que a noite vai trazer festa... A pressão continua a baixar. 991.3 Mb


----------



## frederico (18 Dez 2010 às 19:41)

Tavira acumulou 26 mm, segue o mês com 98 mm. 

Parece-me que até agora tem corrido tudo dentro daquilo que os modelos previam. Nada de precipitações extraordinárias, mas também não passou tudo ao lado.


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2010 às 20:28)

Chuva preciosa, esta que tem caído hoje no Sul do País


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Dez 2010 às 20:45)

Altura:
Toda a zona Sul tem umas boas "colunas" sebre si... Era bom se desse alguma festa.
http://188.165.232.130/~meteomc/Images/sat/sat_new_ireu.gif


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2010 às 21:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado. Aguaceiros por vezes fortes.

Máxima:18.2ºC (+ 6.8ºC em relação a ontem)
mínima: 8.4ºC
actual: 15.8ºC

Precipitação: 18 mm

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: 11.4ºC (a mais baixa desde 2001 altura que comprei a estação)
mínima: 4.6ºC

A ondulação no Algarve tem andado entre os 4 a 5 metros de sudoeste.


----------



## actioman (18 Dez 2010 às 21:28)

Por aqui chove bem, com períodos de intensidade moderada! 

A temperatura é de 8,3ºC e o grande destaque vai para a pressão bem baixa que já é de 994hPa!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2010 às 21:35)

994hPa? Aqui as estações vão com 996.  Uma variação muito grande em 80km.

9.7ºC, vento fraco do quadrante Este, céu nublado e pelo radar, avizinha-se chuva.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Dez 2010 às 23:51)

Altura:
Aqui a pressão estabilizou nos 991 hPa (em faro). Bem baixinha para o que é normal.
O radar mostra é uma grande e generalizada precipitação pelo Baixo Alentejo, pena não haver ninguem no forum dessas bandas neste momento...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2010 às 00:01)

Alandroal: Noite com bastante chuva, por vezes moderada.


----------



## Stormm (19 Dez 2010 às 00:15)

Chuva


----------



## jodecape (19 Dez 2010 às 00:43)

Boa noite.Aqui por Pias(18-12-10) choveram 35mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Dez 2010 às 01:41)

Altura:
Total do dia 18 foi de 20mm por estes lados. Já não é nada mau...


----------



## actioman (19 Dez 2010 às 02:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> 994hPa? Aqui as estações vão com 996.  Uma variação muito grande em 80km.
> 
> 9.7ºC, vento fraco do quadrante Este, céu nublado e pelo radar, avizinha-se chuva.



Sim, e o meteoredondo do Kraliv confirmava! 

Tal como agora vou com 995hPa e o meteoredondo vai igualmente com 995hPa. . 
Essas estações pelas quais tu te segues, têm valores muitas vezes _marados_! Eu não me fio nada delas... Já a do colega Kraliv é muito fiável e assertiva! 
E em última análise pode, em situações como a de hoje haver perfeitamente essa diferença de valores! Até porque Portalegre estava mesmo no limite até onde as linhas de instabilidade atingiam com mais destaque. Basta ver o gráfico do IM e nem pinga de precipitação registou. Agora compara com a EMA de Estremoz, Badajoz ou de Évora e verás a diferença .

Portalegre sem registo de precipitação:





Fonte: IM

E as outras EMAS aqui da área:





Fonte:IM





Fonte: IM





Fonte: AEMET


A minha é uma torre do Lidl e se procurares, verás que muita gente a acha aceitável! 

Neste momento e após um dia de chuva ! Em que algumas vezes chegou a ser moderada. Registo uns amenos 7,3ºC, que por sua vez são a mínima do dia que à pouco começou.

Extremos de ontem dia 19/12/2010:

Temp. Máxima: 9,4ºC (13h)
Temp. Mínima: 4,7ºC (08H)

Dia marcado pela chuva sempre constante desde as 16h e por um valor bem baixo da pressão atmosférica de 994hPa.


----------



## fragoso6 (19 Dez 2010 às 11:42)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Altura:
> Aqui a pressão estabilizou nos 991 hPa (em faro). Bem baixinha para o que é normal.
> O radar mostra é uma grande e generalizada precipitação pelo Baixo Alentejo, pena não haver ninguem no forum dessas bandas neste momento...



posso dizer que choveu muito toda a tarde e noite.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2010 às 13:30)

Por aqui, o dia segue com céu nublado, sigo com 15.6ºC e levo 1 mm acumulado.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2010 às 14:57)

Céu a ficar nublado, 13ºC, vento moderado do quadrante Sul, por vezes tornando-se do quadrante Norte.

Gosto do que aí vem


----------



## actioman (19 Dez 2010 às 16:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> Céu a ficar nublado, 13ºC, vento moderado do quadrante Sul, por vezes tornando-se do quadrante Norte.
> 
> Gosto do que aí vem



Não sei ao certo a que te referes com tanto entusiasmo , mas se é da chuva, ainda teremos de esperar umas 24h até que esta ocorra de forma que se "veja" 

Por cá após uma manhã de céu praticamente limpo, o céu também se vai nublando cada vez mais. É a primeira nebulosidade da depressão que amanhã nos vai afectar, inicialmente mais a Sul e mais tarde ao Centro e Norte.
A temperatura actual é de 10,7ºC e a máxima até ao momento foi de 11,1ºC pelas 15h.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2010 às 17:45)

*Forte chuvada em Serpa provoca três desalojados*



> A forte chuvada que fustigou sábado à noite a zona de Serpa, distrito de Beja, fez três desalojados e destruiu o recheio de três habitações, segundo os bombeiros.
> 
> Os três desalojados, uma idosa, com idade na casa dos 80 anos, a filha, e um neto desta habitam na mesma residência, cujo recheio ficou completamente destruído, e passaram a noite em casa de familiares, adiantou uma fonte dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Serpa citada pela Lusa.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2010 às 18:29)

actioman disse:


> Não sei ao certo a que te referes com tanto entusiasmo , mas se é da chuva, ainda teremos de esperar umas 24h até que esta ocorra de forma que se "veja"


Sim referia-me à chuva.

8.6ºC por aqui, céu nublado, vento nulo a fraco, pressão nos 1010hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2010 às 21:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,6 ºC (13h25)
Temperatura mínima = 5,4 ºC (06h29) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Ontem ainda fiz um registo de 996 hPa às 15h05 ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,2 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 16).


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2010 às 21:47)

Por aqui 8ºC certos, céu muito nublado, vento nulo.

Extremos de hoje:
TMax: 13ºC
Tmin: 6.9ºC
Pressão Mínima: 995 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

Atenção para amanhã: um sistema frontal associado a um centro de baixas pressões localizado a oeste do território de Portugal Continental irá influenciar o estado do tempo no território do continente, com o agravamento do estado do tempo de sul para norte, especialmente a partir da tarde. Possibilidades de precipitações moderadas, sobretudo nas regiões do sul.
Condições propícias para ocorrência de trovoadas no litoral oeste, a sul do cabo Carvoeiro, a partir da tarde de amanhã.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2010 às 22:47)

Yap, já estou atento pelo que uma chuvada faz logo a minha rua inundar-se, mais o vento forte que se sentirá nas terras altas.

8ºC por aqui, vento nulo, céu nublado. Chuva 0.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Dez 2010 às 00:56)

Altura:
Por aqui o Mar faz um barulho enturtecedor. Eu vivo a 1km dele a parace que estou a beira mar. A ondulação está forte e o vento ajuda.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Dez 2010 às 12:13)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Altura:
> Por aqui o Mar faz um barulho enturtecedor. Eu vivo a 1km dele a parace que estou a beira mar. A ondulação está forte e o vento ajuda.
> 
> *Amanha de regresso a Évora e de tarde devo ir pelos lados de Almada, Será muito mau? com a *




Alguma chuva e trovoada, para a margem sul


----------



## ecobcg (20 Dez 2010 às 13:37)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui chove de forma fraca desde as 12h mais ou menos, tendo um acumulado, até agora, de *1,2mm * no Sitio das Fontes e em Silves.

De resto, o dia segue com 16,9ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SE. A minima da noite foi de 9,4ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2010 às 14:01)

Nada de chuva por aqui, 11ºC, vento moderado e céu nublado. O vento forte só deverá chegar pela tarde, prolongando-se pelo dia de amanhã.


----------



## Redfish (20 Dez 2010 às 14:04)

Chuva fraca a moderada com algum frio


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2010 às 14:08)

Já chove por aqui, está algo negro.  Mas a chuva mesmo forte está à frente, a passar ao lado.


----------



## Stormm (20 Dez 2010 às 14:20)

Boas, manhã e inicio de tarde com muita chuva e vento.
Neste momento a chuva continua com o céu muito escuro, parece ser 7h da manha devido a haver algumas luzes da cidade ligadas


17 °C
Muito nublado com chuva
Humidade:94%
Ponto orvalho:16 °C
Vento: 30 km/h SUL
Pressão: 1006 hPa (A descer)


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2010 às 15:44)

Por aqui, não chove neste momento, mas já levo 6 mm acumulados.


----------



## fragoso6 (20 Dez 2010 às 15:54)

Por aqui chove moderadamente...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2010 às 15:57)

9.4ºC, chove fraco a moderado, vento moderado a forte com rajadas. Mas por vezes parece vir de NE?


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2010 às 17:20)

Chove moderadamente, acumulados 11mm hoje, vento moderado a forte com rajadas. Venha mais vento e chuva e talvez trovoada.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2010 às 19:22)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,8 ºC (11h37)
Temperatura mínima = 7,7 ºC (06h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1002 hPa

*Chuva moderada  e vento forte desde as 19h00. Queda acentuada da pressão atmosférica (1005 hPa às 17h00 para os actuais 1002 hPa).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,2 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 16).


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2010 às 19:27)

Gerofil disse:


> *Chuva moderada  e vento forte desde as 19h00. Queda acentuada da pressão atmosférica (1005 hPa às 17h00 para os actuais 1002 hPa).*


Bah, vento forte por aí, por aqui vento moderado ás vezes até fraco. 
9.6ºC, céu nublado, nada de chuva por agora. 15mm acumulados. Pressão 1002 hpa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2010 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros.

Máxima: 17.5ºC
mínima: 8.4ºC
actual: 16.4ºC

Precipitação: 9 mm (até ao momento)


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2010 às 21:14)

Está a passar uma bela mancha de precipitação no Estreito. Mais uma... ao lado.


----------



## Stormm (20 Dez 2010 às 21:25)

Boas, por volta das 18h, 18h30 choveu torrencialmente que até tive de me por debaixo de um toldo no meio da rua das lojas!!
Neste momento a chuva continua e o vento também sopra forte.

Neste momento:
Chuva
18ºC
Vento 32km/h SUL


----------



## Aurélio (20 Dez 2010 às 22:12)

Pelo jeito tem chovido bem mais na tua zona, pois Faro e Portimão estão com 3 mm, creio que desta vez choveu mais no Sotavento a partir de Olhão ....
O HIRLAM falhou por completo (olhando ás previsões de ontem) e o GFS foi aquele que esteve dentro dos valores esperados...


----------



## sielwolf (20 Dez 2010 às 22:29)

infelizmente não posso quantificar a precipitação acumulada em Monchique, mas posso garantir que hoje choveram mais de 20 mm. Muita chuva durante a tarde, muito nevoeiro e algum vento


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz:
> 
> Temperatura máxima = 11,8 ºC (11h37)
> Temperatura mínima = 7,7 ºC (06h51)
> ...



Nova actualização, com a escala da temperatura a chegar agora aos 12,9 ºC e mais uma brusca descida da pressão atmosférica para os 999 hPa; neste momento a chuva é bastante forte e acompanhada por vento.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2010 às 23:48)

Estremoz: Chuva forte e trovoada


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2010 às 00:23)

Estremoz: finalmente passou a chuva e a trovoada. 

Atenção especial agora no Baixo Alentejo (*parece que uma célula bastante activa se aproxima rapidamente da cidade de Beja*).

Descargas eléctricas entre as 23h30 e as 24h00:





Fonte: iMapWeather

Temperatura das nuvens às 23h45:




Fonte: Meteo MC

Atenção também ao bordo meridional da célula que está a sudoeste de Sagres e que pode atingir o barlavento do Algarve depois da 01h00 ...


----------



## ecobcg (21 Dez 2010 às 00:44)

Aqui por Silves não tem chovido muito. Voltou a cair apenas mais um aguaceiro há poucos minutos, que rendeu *1mm*. De resto, o vento tem estado moderado, e a temperatura vai nos 18,1ºC. A pressão atmosférica está nos 999,5hPa.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Dez 2010 às 09:42)

Évora:
Por aqui entre as 6 horas e as 8.30 choveu como deus quer. Mais 8.5mm!!! Pequenas inundaçoes


----------



## actioman (21 Dez 2010 às 09:45)

Início de manhã muito chuvoso também! 

Acordei com ela  a cair em força!

Neste momento chuvisca e estão 12,8ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2010 às 10:05)

Muito pouca chuva por aqui!
Este últimos meses têm sido pra esquecer


----------



## Kraliv (21 Dez 2010 às 10:12)

Boas,



 num total de 12,5mm acumulados até agora.

Temperatura a rondar os 14ºC e a PA nos 999hPa


Pra já...nada de chuva, felizmente


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Dez 2010 às 10:21)

trovoadas disse:


> Muito pouca chuva por aqui!
> Este últimos meses têm sido pra esquecer



Já tantas zonas do Algarve e Alentejo com os terrenos saturados e voces ainda secos... Esta complicado para esse lado....


----------



## Prof BioGeo (21 Dez 2010 às 10:22)

Noite de chuva, vento e trovoada em Moura. Total de 22 mm acumulados desde a meia noite, sendo que 10 mm foram registados entre a 01:00 e as 02:00. 16.0ºC neste momento


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2010 às 10:33)

No baixo alentejo tem chovido muito mais do que aqui e no barlavento parece que a coisa também vai melhor... não se esqueçam daquelas potentes células que descarregaram desde o barlavento até ao baixo alentejo, e mesmo hoje durante toda a madrugada nota-se pelo radar a chuva a passar toda a norte do caldeirão.
Aqui por Loulé que é uma zona chuvosa quase de certeza que levamos o equivalente(desde Setembro) a Sagres ou secalhar menos.
Lisboa tem uma média quase semelhante aqui à de Loulé e já deve de ir com o dobro...enfim não tenho nenhum pluviómetro mas sei do que estou a falar.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2010 às 10:38)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Noite de chuva, vento e trovoada em Moura. Total de 22 mm acumulados desde a meia noite, sendo que 10 mm foram registados entre a 01:00 e as 02:00. 16.0ºC neste momento



Lá está o que digo ... 22mm foi o que tivemos mais ou menos no sábado e ontem não deu mais de 10mm o dia todo com mais uns mm (poucos esta noite). 
Em Moura tiveram isso esta noite fora o que tiveram durante o dia de ontem


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2010 às 11:24)

Estremoz: períodos de chuva intensa entre as 07h00 e as 08h00 (cerca de 20 mm de precipitação).

Por agora a chuva  é mais fraca, a temperatura está nos 12,4 ºC e a pressão em 998 hPa (ligeira subida depois de ter estado nos 996 hPa durante a madrugada).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2010 às 12:25)

trovoadas disse:


> Lisboa tem uma média quase semelhante aqui à de Loulé e já deve de ir com o dobro...enfim não tenho nenhum pluviómetro mas sei do que estou a falar.



Penso que Loulé tem uma média mais baixa do que Lisboa, arrisco em cerca de 600 mm anuais, embora sem grandes certezas, Lisboa tem na ordem dos 725,8 mm para o Geofísico, na normal 1971-2000.

Na minha estação, em Moscavide, distrito de Lisboa, onde a média anda em torno dos 800 mm anuais, ou talvez nem tanto, tenho já acumulados precisamente 1100 mm desde o dia 1 de Janeiro.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2010 às 12:36)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Penso que Loulé tem uma média mais baixa do que Lisboa, arrisco em cerca de 600 mm anuais, embora sem grandes certezas, Lisboa tem na ordem dos 725,8 mm para o Geofísico, na normal 1971-2000.
> 
> Na minha estação, em Moscavide, distrito de Lisboa, onde a média anda em torno dos 800 mm anuais, ou talvez nem tanto, tenho já acumulados precisamente 1100 mm desde o dia 1 de Janeiro.



A média de Loulé está nos 670mm segundo os últimos registos até setentas e qualquer coisa.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Dez 2010 às 12:38)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Penso que Loulé tem uma média mais baixa do que Lisboa, arrisco em cerca de 600 mm anuais, embora sem grandes certezas, Lisboa tem na ordem dos 725,8 mm para o Geofísico, na normal 1971-2000.
> 
> Na minha estação, em Moscavide, distrito de Lisboa, onde a média anda em torno dos 800 mm anuais, ou talvez nem tanto, tenho já acumulados precisamente 1100 mm desde o dia 1 de Janeiro.



Não é fácil mas olhando a um mapa topográfico com precipitação associada, que vi em tempos mas cuja normal desconheço embora ache que deva ser de 61-90 pareçe-me que a região de Loulé deva andar na ordem dos 650-700 mm, mas é dificil, mas a zona do Caldeirão tem de média cerca de 1100 mm anuais e como Loulé encontra-se muito próxima acredito que deve bater no tecto dos 700 mm !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2010 às 12:59)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Já tantas zonas do Algarve e Alentejo com os terrenos saturados e voces ainda secos... Esta complicado para esse lado....



Terrenos saturados em certas zonas do Algarve, onde e quando? Onde não sei e quando só se foi em Dezembro do ano passado. Se os terrenos tivessem saturados as ribeiras corriam coisa que não vejo correr na minha zona. O Rio Seco coitado está seco a fazer jus ao nome, o ano passado, começou a correr nesta altura e só parou em final de Maio. Agora dizerem que os terrenos estão saturados no Algarve. Será para rir ou é para chorar? 

Durante a noite caíram 6 mm, nada demais, quando o Hirlam dava muito mais. 

Amigo Hotspot quando vês cá à Ilha da Armona na última vez que tiveste cá deste sorte aqui à malta, principalmente a mim.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2010 às 13:00)

O Brunomc reporta de Vendas Novas, céu muito nublado, de momento sem chuva, vento moderado e 14.5ºC.

Temperatura agradável.


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2010 às 14:06)

Tavira segue o mês com 114 mm e o ano hidrológico com mais de 250 mm. Curiosas as diferenças, este ano hidrológico, entre o eixo Tavira-VRSA e o eixo Faro-Olhão-Loulé. A estação de Tavira está com um acumulado acima da média, e consta que os ribeiros e ribeiras da região estão a correr.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Dez 2010 às 14:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Terrenos saturados em certas zonas do Algarve, onde e quando? Onde não sei e quando só se foi em Dezembro do ano passado. Se os terrenos tivessem saturados as ribeiras corriam coisa que não vejo correr na minha zona. O Rio Seco coitado está seco a fazer jus ao nome, o ano passado, começou a correr nesta altura e só parou em final de Maio. Agora dizerem que os terrenos estão saturados no Algarve. Será para rir ou é para chorar?
> 
> Durante a noite caíram 6 mm, nada demais, quando o Hirlam dava muito mais.
> 
> Amigo Hotspot quando vês cá à Ilha da Armona na última vez que tiveste cá deste sorte aqui à malta, principalmente a mim.



Terrenos saturados onde??!!
Em todo o Sotavento entre Tavira e VRSA, onde ribeiras como a do Alamo e Fonte Santa levam agua, a do Alamo estava seca. E em plena Manto Rota que as ribeiras que ai desaguam tambem levam já agua e o nivel freatico está já bastante elevado. que nem durante o verão baixou concideravelmente. Pois pela primeira vez desde a 30 anos tive agua na cave durante todo o verão. Pois por ai não é presiso muito para saturar terrenos, eles não secaram em profundidade...

Edit:
E digo mais, as barragens de Odeleite e Belixe estão chaias, principalmente a de Odeleite que está a 50cm do nivel maximo e de comportas abertas... A Ribeira do Vascão e o rio Oeiras entro outras linhas de água que não sei o nome ontem levavam tambem um bom caudal...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Dez 2010 às 14:13)

Ora cá esta o frederico a sitar o mesmo que eu...

Évora: 
Tem estado a manha toda em regime de aguaceiros, e ja se viu o Sol 3 ou 4 vezes. mas depois volta a cobrir e a chover de forma moderada e forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Dez 2010 às 14:19)

Por aqui vou com 13ºC, vento fraco a moderado de SW com uma rajada ou duas, contradizendo a previsão do IM. Pela madrugada um aguaceiro fortíssimo caiu durante uns 3 minutos, batido a vento de SW.

Já não espero nada de hoje. ...next!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Dez 2010 às 14:23)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a noite e manhã foi de pouca chuva, registando um acumulado de *2,8mm* no Sitio das Fontes e *2,7mm *em Silves. para esta tarde vamos ver o que ainda aí vem...

Quanto ao resto, sigo com 18,4ºC no Sitio das Fontes, com vento moderado de WSW e 997,9hPa.

Relativamente ao que tem chovido, faço só uma pequena referência ao Sitio das Fontes, cujas fontes no ano passado, em Novembro, estavam completamente secas e hoje estão com um caudal assinalável, permitindo que a caldeira do moinho esteja permanentemente cheia. Estas fontes são a saída do aquífero Querença-Silves, sendo o seu ponto de recarga a parte a montante, na zona de Querença.

Este mês o Sitio das Fontes leva 96mm acumulados.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2010 às 15:46)

O pessoal tem razão quando refere que  há zonas onde até tem chovido mais ou menos.
A zona norte do Algarve e inclusivé algumas zonas do barlavento até têm bons acumulados.
A precipitação este mês tem sido quase toda ela do tipo convectiva ou regime de aguaceiros e é um facto que esta zona de faro-olhão-loulé tem sido penalizada. Tirando aquela tarde em que ouve inundações em quarteira e que até foi noticiado na TV, em que caiu uma valente carga de água, tudo o resto têm sido esmolas.
Eu próprio nem vi essa chuvada, tava a trabalhar entre Almancil e Faro ouvi uma grande trovoada durante uma meia hora e só vi cair uns pingos, mais tarde é que soube que tinha caído um dilúvio entre Quarteira e Loulé.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2010 às 16:15)

Está tudo minado a SW de células se não passar aqui nenhuma é desta que suicido-me.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Dez 2010 às 16:24)

A NW do alqueva houve á pouco uma descarga.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2010 às 16:39)

Neste momento, está uma célula bastante activa a entrar na zona de LagosLagoa.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Dez 2010 às 16:44)

Por aqui já chove, de forma fraca por enquanto, e há pouco houvi um trovão forte


----------



## ecobcg (21 Dez 2010 às 16:54)

*145,8mm/h* neste momento no Sitio das Fontes!
Rajada de 64,4km/h a acompanhar!


----------



## amando96 (21 Dez 2010 às 16:55)

Vem aí diversão?


----------



## Redfish (21 Dez 2010 às 16:58)

A Chuva vêm ai e em força ao que parece pelas ultimas imagens do radar do I.M.

Quanto ao assunto das acumulações de precipitação no Algarve espero a curto prazo (Janeiro de 2011) disponibilizar os dados online da futura EMA da Pena - Salir (Loulé).A sua localização certamente irá demostrar as diferenças de acumulaçãos entre a serra e o litoral algarvio.

Cumps


----------



## ecobcg (21 Dez 2010 às 16:59)

Chegou agora a Silves!!! Chove Torrencialmente!!!!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Dez 2010 às 17:01)

Trovoada a W de Silves.


----------



## Redfish (21 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

[QUOTE = ecobcg; 252360] * [size = "2"] 145,8 mm / h [/ SIZE] [/ B]: chuva: Neste Momento das Fontes não Sitio!
Rajada de 64,4 kmh um Acompanhar! [/ QUOTE]

: Surpresa:

Isso não é nada normal*


----------



## ecobcg (21 Dez 2010 às 17:06)

Redfish disse:


> [QUOTE = ecobcg; 252360] * [size = "2"] 145,8 mm / h [/ SIZE] [/ B]: chuva: Neste Momento das Fontes não Sitio!
> Rajada de 64,4 kmh um Acompanhar! [/ QUOTE]
> 
> : Surpresa:
> ...


*

Pois não! O que vale é que foi de pouca duração! Só este aguaceiro, de 2/3 minutos, rendeu cerca de 4mm.*


----------



## dahon (21 Dez 2010 às 17:13)

Boas, no que toca a trovoada a situação deve ser brutal.
Vejam a quantidade de descargas:


----------



## Redfish (21 Dez 2010 às 17:27)

Boa isto por aqui está bem animado: Surpresa:

Trovões, relampagos, vento e chuva é coisa que não falta por aqui:: Unsure:


----------



## ecobcg (21 Dez 2010 às 17:31)

Redfish disse:


> Boa isto por aqui está bem animado: Surpresa:
> 
> Trovões, relampagos, vento e chuva é coisa que não falta por aqui:: Unsure:



A célula que passou por aqui já está por aí.
Aproveitem agora no Sotavento!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Dez 2010 às 17:33)

Preve-se uma noite agitada no Algarve  
Vamos ver se a grande célula que se encontra a Sul toma o caminho do Algarve ou se vai para a Andaluzia.

http://lbs-win2008-642844883.eu-wes...1&country=eu&type=last&time=201012211830&sat=


----------



## ecobcg (21 Dez 2010 às 17:34)

Entretanto a chuva parou por aqui.
Fiquei com *9,6mm *acumulados no Sitio das Fontes (vou com um total mensal de *102,8mm*), e aqui em Silves fiquei com *10,0mm *(total mensal de *112mm* até agora).


----------



## Stormm (21 Dez 2010 às 17:40)

Chuva torrencial á ja uns bons 5, 10 minutos, relampagos e trovoes a acompanhar!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2010 às 18:12)

Continua a chover, mas sem trovoada. Esta chuvinha já rendeu 8 mm, o dia segue com 14 mm.


----------



## Stormm (21 Dez 2010 às 18:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Continua a chover, mas sem trovoada. Esta chuvinha já rendeu 8 mm, o dia segue com 14 mm.



Pois é, a chuva e o vento continuam, as trovoadas é que parece terem ido embora, mas espero que tenha sido um "até já"


----------



## vagas (21 Dez 2010 às 19:50)

Por aqui aguaceiros fortes da parte de manha, da parte da tarde chuva fraca, quanto a trovoadas por aqui calmo mas a maquina já está preparada pode ser que surja alguma surpresa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Dez 2010 às 19:56)

E a grande célula vai para o sitio do costume,Andaluzia e Estreito.
O sotavento algarvio ainda assim deve apanhar uma bela rega 

Ainda assim este mes é bem positivo,bem bom que todos fossem assim


----------



## Stormm (21 Dez 2010 às 20:48)

Depois de uma hora de chuva forte e alguns trovoes, tudo calmo neste momento.
A grande célula vai passar mais na zona de Andaluzia e Estreito como sempre, mas nao se pode dizer mal porque descarregou uma bela quantidade de chuva por hoje

Condições actuais:

16ºC
Vento: 11km/h SUL
Humidade: 100%


----------



## actioman (21 Dez 2010 às 21:02)

Boa noite pessoal!

Isto é só água ai pelo _Algarves_! Parabéns! 

Por aqui a frente passou por volta das 19h e também foi uma rega considerável e eu que o diga que fui "apanhado" na rua apenas com um misero guarda-chuva!, Claro foi molha quase total! 

A temperatura hoje sim se tem notado bem mais amena. neste momento não chove chove e registo 12,6ºC.

*Há pouco estava a consultar as "Observações de Superfície" do IM e já aparece a EMA de Elvas a debitar temperatura de forma correcta desde as 16h do presente dia! *

Até que enfim! Após um interregno de quase 4 meses (desde as 15h de 08/09/2010)que não dava sinal de vida!
Ainda assim apenas o termómetro está a funcionar, todos as outras variáveis ou estão a dar valores errados ou como o pluviómetro não dão absolutamente nada! 

Desde já o  meu obrigado IM! Espero que seja para ficar a funcionar correctamente desta vez!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Dez 2010 às 21:06)

Pasmaceira por aqui, nem células, nem vento forte nem nada, apenas uns "escaldantes" e húmidos 11ºC, pressão baixíssima nos 993 hPa!


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2010 às 21:45)

Não há dias com mais de 30mm aqui!!! É que a chuva aqui nem incomoda...choveu bem durante uma horinha mas 10 mm de precipitação francamente...que é feito do regime torrencial que falam do nosso clima? isso não é mais verdade por estas bandas.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2010 às 22:05)

Já agora para não ser só chorar gostava que alguém me ajudasse a perceber isto...eu acho que não é só falta de sorte mas sim à posição das depressões e ao seu deslocamento que é claro não favorecem aqui este cantinho.
Só para recordar o dia mais chuvoso da época passada foi com aquela depressão que causou aqueles ventos na região oeste em que caíram em alguns sitios no Algarve mais de 70mm diários. O núcleo dessa depressão passou a norte de Lisboa e foi claramente favorável aqui ao sul. Esta época desde Outubro até agora ainda não tivémos um evento favorável... mesmo favorável aqui.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Dez 2010 às 22:09)

Boa Noite..por aqui ha 20 minutos atras  houve chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada..ouvi 1 trovão  agora tudo mais calmo..neste momento chove de forma moderada..


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2010 às 22:14)

trovoadas disse:


> Já agora para não ser só chorar gostava que alguém me ajudasse a perceber isto...eu acho que não é só falta de sorte mas sim à posição das depressões e ao seu deslocamento que é claro não favorecem aqui este cantinho.
> Só para recordar o dia mais chuvoso da época passada foi com aquela depressão que causou aqueles ventos na região oeste em que caíram em alguns sitios no Algarve mais de 70mm diários. O núcleo dessa depressão passou a norte de Lisboa e foi claramente favorável aqui ao sul. Esta época desde Outubro até agora ainda não tivémos um evento favorável... mesmo favorável aqui.



Imaginemos a depressão um pouco mais a Oeste já não tinhamos circulação de SW mas sim de sul, se as nuvens tivessem vindo de sul, hoje e na maioria das vezes chovia muito mais no Algarve do que tem chovido. Dias com precipitação superior a 70 mm num dia, desde que tenho pluviometro foi em Outubro de 2007 e Setembro de 2008 e tudo devido a cut-off. Este Outono não tivemos uma cut-off a SW de Sagres como tem sido hábito, já o ano passado não tivemos uma no Outono, desde de Setembro de 2008 não tivemos uma cut-off a favorecer-nos. O Algarve está muito dependente das cut-off.

Neste momento, arrebentou um valente trovão, que até dei um salto da cadeira.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Dez 2010 às 22:22)

mais um trovão... continua a chover de forma moderada..


edit 22:25 - neste momento chuva fraca


----------



## Stormm (21 Dez 2010 às 22:37)

3 trovões fortes e chuva moderada durante uns 5 minutos.
Agora tudo calmo . . .


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Dez 2010 às 22:39)

Évora:
Pela primeira vez hoje vi as pedras da calçada secas... hehehe
Mas ja está a choviscar outra vez!! A ver se cai mais um bom aguaceiro

EDIT:
Mais umas quantas celulas a caminho da região Sul...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Stormm (21 Dez 2010 às 23:46)

A ver se estas células descarregam alguma trovoada e alguma chuva para animar a noite!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2010 às 00:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,3 ºC (02h20 e às 16h03)
Temperatura mínima = 11,6 ºC (neste momento)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 994 hPa

*O dia de hoje ficou caracterizado pela alternância de períodos prolongados de chuva forte, principalmente ao início da manhã, e curtos períodos sem precipitação. Queda brusca da pressão atmosférica nas últimas horas.*

*Curioso: a EMA de Estremoz foi-se abaixo quando a EMA de Elvas começou a debitar dados. Isto há com cada uma ... *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,2 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 16).


----------



## actioman (22 Dez 2010 às 00:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pasmaceira por aqui, nem células, nem vento forte nem nada, apenas uns "escaldantes" e húmidos 11ºC, pressão baixíssima nos 993 hPa!



E eu agora tenho 992hPa e com sinal de descida! 

A temperatura vai nos 11,9ºC e voltou a cair um aguaceiro considerável, é para começar bem o novo dia! 

Extremos do dia que agora acabou:

Temp. Máxima: 14ºC (15h)
Temp. Mínima: 12ºC (23h59)


----------



## ecobcg (22 Dez 2010 às 03:05)

Forte aguaceiro em Silves neste momento!
E foi precedido de um forte trovão!

No Sitio das Fontes este aguaceiro teve um rain rate de 65,8mm/h.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Dez 2010 às 03:17)

Neste momento, estão 992,8hPa no Sitio das Fontes, com vento moderado de W, 13,0ºC, e um acumulado desde as 00h de *5,2mm*. Em Silves o acumulado está nos *4,5mm*.

E segue chovendo, agora fraco...


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2010 às 06:43)

Fez uma trovoada forte desde 5:45 às 6:15 com chuva muito forte e granizo agora continua a chover moderado. 
Isto sim é chuva em condições tenho a rua num mar!


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2010 às 06:52)

Uma nota: a média anual para Loulé é de 671 mm (1941-1970).


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2010 às 07:30)

céu muito nublado mas sem chuva.

Aguarda-se o final-round desta depressão


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2010 às 07:40)

Tavira acumulou *9.74 mm* durante as últimas horas.

Atenção à noite de Natal... que poderá ser molhada:


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2010 às 10:52)

Em Olhão, a noite foi de forte trovoada por volta das 3h45m e depois às 5h20m, caiu uma valente queda de granizo por volta das 4 horas da manhã, com muito vento à mistura.  Precipitação registada desde das 00 horas: 17 mm.

Neste momento, sigo com 14.9ºC, céu nublado com abertas e vento moderado.

Como é possível, o IM não ter um alerta para a ondulação, quando a ondulação está alta. 

*Bóia de Faro*:

*Altura significativa* 3.97 m  
*Altura máxima* 6.04 m

Fonte: Instituto Hidrográfico


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2010 às 11:36)

Pelo radar do IM parece que Portalegre vai ter uma valente carga de água.
Por onde anda o spiderVV?....


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Dez 2010 às 11:42)

Évora:
Mais uma manha com muita chuva!!!, agora as atençoes viram-se para portalegre e arredores. hehehe

No sotavento Algarvio tambem tem chovido bastante esta manhã!

Eu não tenho reportados os dados de évora como é custume porque a ficaram indisponiveis na estação onde eu os consultava, da Universidade....


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2010 às 11:51)

*Imagem para recordar *



Centro da depressão sobre o Alto Alentejo; pressão atmosférica de *990 hPa* em Estremoz.

Provavelmente teremos neste momento períodos de chuva intensa pelo nordeste alentejano ...

*Atenção ao barlavento do Algarve: novas células activas aproximam-se do lado oeste ...*

http://188.165.232.130/~meteomc/Images/sat/sat_new_ireu.gif


----------



## ecobcg (22 Dez 2010 às 12:01)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma noite de chuva, o dia amanheceu com o sol a brilhar, mas neste momento, volta a chover aqui em Silves.

Neste momento, estou com *11,4mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e *11,7mm *acumulados em Silves.

A minima da noite foi de 11,6ºC e sigo neste momento com 16,3ºC, vento fraco de WSW e pressão nos 991,1hPa.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2010 às 12:11)

Acho tão pouco esse acumulado aí por esses lados de Silves/Lagoa, de certeza que a trovoada passou ao lado daí!

Aqui no acumulado da noite deve ter rendido uns 20mm ou mais, mas lá está é pena não ter uma estação a reportar dados... 

Faz mesmo falta uma estação aqui nesta zona!


----------



## ecobcg (22 Dez 2010 às 12:20)

trovoadas disse:


> Acho tão pouco esse acumulado aí por esses lados de Silves/Lagoa, de certeza que a trovoada passou ao lado daí!
> 
> Aqui no acumulado da noite deve ter rendido uns 20mm ou mais, mas lá está é pena não ter uma estação a reportar dados...
> 
> Faz mesmo falta uma estação aqui nesta zona!



Pois, a trovoada acabou por passar a S/SE aqui de Silves (e do Sitio das Fontes), só ouvi 2 ou 3 trovões e estavam longe. O pico de maior precipitação foi de 65mm/h e durou muito pouco tempo, de resto a chuva foi relativamente fraca.

Neste momento, a W aqui de Silves o céu mete respeito, está bem carregado!


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2010 às 12:40)

Por aqui céu bastante carregado a oeste/sudoeste.
Parece que vem aí uma valente


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2010 às 12:49)

Em Estremoz ainda não parou de chover: tem sido um dia de muita chuva.

*Dados de precipitação de ontem *

*Estremoz - 53,7 mm*
Évora - 25,2 mm
Beja - 24,3 mm
Elvas - 18,6 mm
Serpa - 18,2 mm
Moura - 16,2 mm
Viana do Alentejo - 14,1 mm
Ferreira do Alentejo - 13,4 mm
Odemira - 12,0 mm
Castro Verde - 11,0 mm
Redondo - 9,8 mm
Vidigueira - 9,1 mm

(fonte: COTR)

*Precipitação máxima absoluta diária em Estremoz = 109,0 mm (31/12/1916) *

(fonte: SNIRH)


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Dez 2010 às 12:52)

Atmosfera extremamente instável *989 hPa*, 9ºC, céu nublado, chuviscando por vezes. A noite foi de muita chuva.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2010 às 13:04)

chuva moderada a forte neste momento


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Dez 2010 às 13:21)

Évora tambem com 989 hPa, pareque que vem ai mais uma boa carga!!

Gerofil, ai em Estremoz estão em grande!!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2010 às 13:51)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Gerofil, ai em Estremoz estão em grande!!



Estremoz localiza-se num anticlinal com cota superior a 400 metros e que se estende desde o concelho de Estremoz até ao concelho de Vila Viçosa, numa disposição noroeste/sueste. Esta disposição favorece a ocorrência de precipitação quando as massas de ar húmidas procedem de sudoeste.
Também tem grande influência na temperatura, particularmente no Inverno e em situações de anticiclone, em que as temperaturas são quase sempre mais altas vários graus que as registadas nas regiões envolventes.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (22 Dez 2010 às 14:01)

Gerofil disse:


> Em Estremoz ainda não parou de chover: tem sido um dia de muita chuva.
> 
> *Dados de precipitação de ontem *
> 
> ...



Ontem registei, na EMA da Escola Secundária de Moura, uma precipitação acumulada de 30mm (medidos entre as 00:00 e as 23:59). A estação da Herdade dos Lameirões (que fornece dados para o COTR), em Safara, a cerca de 20 km para Este de Moura, acumulou apenas 16,2 mm. Não sei se o intervalo horário é o mesmo ou que outra variável estará em jogo. Calibrei o pluviómetro da EMA da ES Moura há cerca de 1 mês, pelo que acredito que o valor medido (30mm) não esteja muito errado... Fica a dúvida para alguém mais entendido do que eu!!!
Neste momento chuva moderada.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Dez 2010 às 14:01)

Por aqui, a chuva que tem caido esta manhã e que terá acabado por agora, aumentou mais um pouco o acumulado para *14mm* no Sitio das Fontes e *14,5mm* em Silves.

Esta tarde deverá ser de aguaceiros menos frequentes e com o sol a brilhar.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2010 às 14:42)

Barranco do Velho a 20 km daqui e a 500m de altitude vai com 187.5mm este mês até ontem às nove da manhã. 
Agora já deve de ir acima dos 200


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2010 às 16:00)

Tavira já  deve ter ultrapassado por esta altura os 800 mm para o ano civil de 2010. Ou muito me engano ou desde 1996 ou 1997 que tal não sucedia. Sublinho que a média anual de Tavira é de 576 mm (61-90), pelo que são necessários alguns anos, por década, acima dos 800 mm, para compensar os anos secos que ficam abaixo dos 400 mm. Portanto, nada de extraordinário.

Entretanto, todos a fazer figas para que este cenário para a noite de Natal se mantenha:

















Oxalá isto se mantenha, assim na tarde de dia 25 vou dar uma volta à serra de Tavira ou de Loulé, com as ribeiras sem cheia não tem piada


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2010 às 17:40)

Esta frente de dia 24 poderá ser uma boa frente para a serra do caldeirão com precipitações talvez acima dos 20mm mas vamos aguardar... isto é só uma intuição minha!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Dez 2010 às 18:12)

Bahhh, eu vou para Oliveira de Azemeis... Lá não me parece que chova muito.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2010 às 19:08)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu nublado com abertas durante a manhã. à tarde caíram uns aguaceiros que renderam 1 mm.

Máxima: 17.4ºC
mínima: 11.1ºC
actual: 12.9ºC

Precipitação: 18 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Dez 2010 às 19:17)

Por aqui mais frio, 8.2ºC, a pressão sobe, já nos 992 hPa, céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas e médias com abertas. Vento fraco a nulo.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2010 às 22:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,3 ºC (12h16)
Temperatura mínima (esta manhã) = 10,1 ºC (10h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 994 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,2 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 16).


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Dez 2010 às 22:59)

8.7ºC, céu muito nublado sem chuva, vento fraco de NW. A pressão recomeça a voltar à normalidade com 995 hPa, depois de ter tido uma extrema mínima de 989 hPa por volta do meio dia e meia.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2010 às 01:16)

Aproxima-se nevoeiro mesmo denso e cerradinho 





100% HR como é óbvio, 8.4ºC, vento nulo.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Dez 2010 às 02:07)

Estremoz: noite de nevoeiro quase cerrado e vento nulo; entretanto levantou-se vento e começou a chover novamente de forma moderada  ... Muita chuva por aqui nesta última meia hora.

Temperatura = 8,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 997 hPa; Vento agora moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Dez 2010 às 07:11)

Évora:
Temperatura actual de 6.8ºC, com vento a aumentar de intencidade do quadrante Oeste, de momento a 6 m/s. Já não chove desde a 1h.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2010 às 12:25)

8ºC, vento moderado a forte com rajadas de WNW, céu limpo/pouco nublado.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2010 às 12:27)

Bom dia,

O dia hoje está a ser caracterizado por períodos de sol a brilhar, intercalados com aguaceiros fracos. Neste momento levo *2,2mm *em Silves e *1,2mm *no Sitio das Fontes.

A minima da noite foi de 10,8ºC e sigo neste momento com 13,6ºC no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2010 às 14:54)

Continua o vento forte de WNW por vezes W (Rajadas *muito fortes* de manhã!), céu pouco nublado, 10ºC. Está bem frio, o vento ainda faz pior.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2010 às 15:07)

Pelas synops, a precipitação este mês acumulada em Sagres vai em *225,5mm*. 

Outros dados das synops até às 0h do dia de hoje:

157,3mm - Beja
136,2mm - Évora (C. Coord)
102,9mm - Sines (Montes Chaos)
100,1mm - Faro (aeroporto)


Estações amadoras:
204,0mm - Nisa
187,7mm - Benafim, Alto fica
147,3mm - Almancil
146,5mm - Redondo
139,3mm - Tavira
121,2mm - Sitio das Fontes, Lagoa
101,3mm - Albufeira
109,0mm - Panóias, Ourique
67,4mm - Faro, Posto Turismo*


*Sobre o valor do posto da estação de turismo de Faro, penso que estará com problemas no pluviometro, dado que os valores registados são sempre bastante inferiores aos registados no aeroporto.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2010 às 18:26)

A noite começa a ficar muito fria . Estão 3.7ºC, vento fraco a nulo de NW depois de ter estado maluco de manhã, pressão nos 1013 hPa, nada em comparação com os 989 hPa de ontem. Precipitações acumuladas hoje 4.1mm.

Máxima de 10.7ºC
Mínima está agora a ser batida com 3.7ºC
Vento máximo rondou os 50 km/h, com rajadas registadas de *72 km/h*.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Dez 2010 às 18:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 9,8 ºC (14h11)
Temperatura mínima (última noite) = 5,3 ºC (08h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,2 ºC (dia 9); temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 16).


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2010 às 19:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas. Pelas 14 horas caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 1 mm. 

Máxima: 14.5ºC
mínima: 7.9ºC
actual: 8.5ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (23 Dez 2010 às 19:32)

3,8ºC - 1013 hPa - 75% hRel - NW mod. 
Precipitação, pf !!!


----------



## Reportorio (23 Dez 2010 às 19:33)

Atenção SPIDER o IM está a dar para amanhã queda de neve para a S.S.Mamede


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2010 às 20:02)

A partir dos 600m sim, mais ou menos meio da serra.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (23 Dez 2010 às 20:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> A partir dos 600m sim, mais ou menos meio da serra.



600 m (Miradouro) 700 m (Salão frio)...nem imaginas as aventuras nos últimos dois anos, uma delas a começar a noite (+- 23 h) !!! O frio instalou-se durante o dia e a precipitação veio mais à noite. É esse o meu "medo"...se "Ela", virá cedo de mais


----------



## amando96 (23 Dez 2010 às 20:34)

Por aqui já vai nos 6 ºC, mas deve ser para começar a aquecer quando chegarem a nuvens


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2010 às 01:09)

Por cá os extremos do dia foram os seguintes:

Temp. Máxima: 9,7ºC (14h)
Temp. Mínima: 3,9ºC (23h59)

O dia foi marcado pela enorme sensação de frio que se fez sentir pelo vento gélido de NW. O céu alternou entre o praticamente limpo e o pouco nublado, acabando por limpar completamente ao final da tarde.

Neste momento registo 3,6ºC e 1015hPa. E uma noite de céu bem estrelado!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Dez 2010 às 01:50)

Évora:
Actual de 4.2ºC, e tentencia a descer mais, à meia hora atraz estavam 3.7ºC
Maxima de 8.8º

Vamos ver como desce, eu estou por Oliveira de Azemeis...


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2010 às 10:52)

Boas

Em Grândola a mínima foi de 1,2°C 

Estão já a aparecer nuvens altas


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2010 às 11:54)

Por aqui ainda está fresco, mas de noite a temperatura não desceu tanto como o esperado... A minha mínima foi de 1,3ºC cerca das 8h e apenas quando o vento deu uma trégua, pois não teimava em baixar do 2ºC, isso sim o windchill era cortante! 

Neste momento céu praticamente limpo (a Oeste ainda ao visíveis a restos da massa de nuvens altas que passou por cá durante madrugada), a temperatura já sobe em flecha e vou com 6,4ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Dez 2010 às 13:12)

céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e com boas abertas.(Aguarda-se alguma chuva para o final da tarde e noite de consoada)

Bom Natal a todos os seguidores do forum e particular aqui do seguimento sul.


----------



## amando96 (24 Dez 2010 às 14:00)

por aqui já vai nos 11ºC, minima de 5.6ºC, nem ultrapassou a minima de dezembro de 3.9ºC...


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2010 às 15:09)

Boas tardes.

Já estou a reportar do Seguimento Sul, ainda estou em viagem para Évora, faltam 15km para lá chegar. 

Céu nublado por nuvens altas, como ainda não cheguei não tenho os dados das temperaturas e humidade, mais a pressão. Mas a temperatura ronda os 10ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2010 às 15:44)

Nuvens altas, 9ºC, vento fraco variável.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Dez 2010 às 15:45)

Alandroal: Agradável tarde de sol com uma temperatura actual de 10,5 ºC; temperatura mínima de 1,5 ºC.


----------



## Agreste (24 Dez 2010 às 16:15)

Aljezur, começa a chover com 12 graus...


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2010 às 16:33)

Por aqui (recordo que moro num vale) a temperatura chegou até aos 8,3ºC pelas 14h. Neste momento tenho 6,9ºC e já vai descendo. O céu apresenta-se nublado por nuvens altas:










Agreste disse:


> Aljezur, começa a chover com 12 graus...



Essa precipitação está a entrar umas boas horas antes, não?


----------



## Agreste (24 Dez 2010 às 17:31)

actioman disse:


> Essa precipitação está a entrar umas boas horas antes, não?



Tratou-se de uma chuva de meia-hora com pingos grossos mas que depois passou a chuviscos... O céu está encoberto e continua a pingar.


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2010 às 17:40)

Em grândola já chove a uma meia hora. a máxima foi de 11,1°C e a mínima de 1,2°C


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2010 às 18:06)

Não estou mesmo na cidade de Portalegre mas pela webcam não sei se está a chover ou não. Aqui pela Alagoa não chove.

4.3ºC, vento fraco, céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Dez 2010 às 18:57)

Alandroal: temperatura de 6,3 ºC, depois de ter estado nos 6,0 ºC às 17h30. Esta tendência de subida da temperatura tenderá a haver com o aumento da nebulosidade que se nota no radar do IM – uma banda de nebulosidade/precipitação fraca que se desloca lentamente para leste, pelo que deveremos ter alguns chuviscos dentro de 2/3 horas nesta região do Alentejo. A temperatura, em princípio, ficará estagnada ou tenderá ainda a subir ligeiramente.
Precipitação mais intensa provavelmente já só de madrugada, quando a baixa pressão sobre o Atlântico se aproximar do Cabo de S. Vicente.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2010 às 23:19)

5.9ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Dez 2010 às 00:42)

5.5ºC e pingas.


*Santo e Feliz Natal !*


----------



## Agreste (25 Dez 2010 às 00:50)

Aljezur, desde a meia-noite que estamos a ter periodos de chuva moderados e batidos a vento... Se continuar pela noite fora pode haver inundações!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2010 às 01:19)

Alandroal: Chuva fraca  e temperatura estável, muito agradável: 5,7 ºC.

*Alerta amarelo até às 10h59 por chuva, temporariamente forte*; precipitação já considerável em Sagres. Descargas eléctricas a oeste/sudoeste de Sagres.

*FELIZ NATAL*


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2010 às 07:15)

Algarve: Madrugada com muita precipitação, sobretudo no litoral do barlavento. 











Madrugada com períodos de chuva, em especial no Algarve, associados a uma depressão localizada próxima ao Cabo de S. Vicente.

O Algarve vai marcando pontos em termos de precipitação.


----------



## actioman (25 Dez 2010 às 08:44)

Bom dia e Feliz Natal a toda a gente desta casa! 

Por aqui amanhecemos com apenas 4ºC e chuva! É uma pena .

A água está gelada  e no alto de Vila Boim, pelos dados da estação meteorológica da Brisa estão 2,6ºC. Ou seja deve ser água-neve por lá.
Em Portalegre também acredito que possam ter caído (ou estão a cair) uns flocos, pelo menos a partir dos 600/700m, assim haja precipitação...


----------



## trovoadas (25 Dez 2010 às 10:10)

Aqui por Loulé choveu bem durante toda a madrugada e por agora ainda chove fraco. 
Ao que parece pelas imagens de radar na zona litoral desde Sagres até Faro/Olhão precipitou bem mas no sotavento não passou de chuviscos.
Acho que aqui a zona de loulé ficou no limite.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Dez 2010 às 10:28)

Nada de especial, com 3.7ºC às nove da manhã fui aos 850m e caia uma água-neve, com muito vento.Pareciam agulhas 



actioman disse:


> Bom dia e Feliz Natal a toda a gente desta casa!
> 
> Por aqui amanhecemos com apenas 4ºC e chuva! É uma pena .
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2010 às 10:42)

Bom dia, por aqui o dia tem sido de chuva e muito vento de direcção variável mas com predominio mais de Sueste ou leste....

Esta tarde já deverá dar para as pessoas darem a sua voltinha ....

Já agora queria desejar um Feliz dia de Natal a todos os membros e visitantes deste Forum !!


----------



## HotSpot (25 Dez 2010 às 10:43)

Manhã de muita precipitação pelo Algarve. No dia de Natal estão a ser abençoados com bastante precipitação.

A Estação de Turismo de Faro segue por exemplo com 52,6 mm acumulados e continua a chover.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Dez 2010 às 11:17)

HotSpot disse:


> Manhã de muita precipitação pelo Algarve. No dia de Natal estão a ser abençoados com bastante precipitação.
> 
> A Estação de Turismo de Faro segue por exemplo com 52,6 mm acumulados e continua a chover.



Estou completamente espantado com esses valores , pois moro a 10 km a Norte de Faro e a precipitação nunca foi forte, talvez tivesse sido mais forte durante a madrugada mas acordei ás 08h30 e nunca foi forte, e 10 mm numa hora certamente traduz em precipitação forte...
Parece-me que desta vez a precipitação está a funcionar ao contrário sendo bem mais forte no litoral do que no interior ....

Jamais pensei que hoje fosse o dia mais chuvoso deste Outono/Inverno até ao momento pois não choveu mais (na minha zona) do que noutras alturas..
Olha por exemplo não chegou a correr água, e isso certamente demonstra o que estou a dizer ...

Reparei que estes valores são muito superiores aos de Sagres, e Portimão por exemplo.....
Também reparei que a sul de onde moro tem estado sempre mais escuro do que aqui, e isso deve ter sido provocado por um fenómeno qualquer pois nesta zona deve ter chovido na ordem dos 20 mm e não mais do que isso..

Mas ainda bem então ....


----------



## miguel (25 Dez 2010 às 11:52)

Bom dia! e  bom Natal a todos! 

Aqui por Grândola choveu toda a noite e madrugada a temperatura mínima foi 6,5°C e neste momento estão 9,4°C com céu encoberto.


----------



## Teles (25 Dez 2010 às 11:54)

Caro Aurélio , isso demonstra que tu é que tens pouca sorte com a chuva 
Tens de empurrar a tua terra mais para o lado
Boas Festas


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Dez 2010 às 12:33)

Boas, a todos, é impressionante, a chuva que tem caído por aqui, vim agora à net, confirmar valores, ainda pensei que o pluviómetro estava avariado, mas qual não foi o meu espanto, quando vi a estação meteorológica Faro/Turismo com 62.0 mm, a estação Faro/Aeroporto regista 57 mm. O meu pluviómetro registou 46 mm. Afinal, não tenho o pluviómetro marado.  Tavira leva somente 13 mm. A temperatura segue estagnada nos 9.0ºC. Continuação de um bom natal, vamos ver se à tarde faz sol quero ir à praia de Faro.  A precipitação tem sido constante desde da meia-noite, chove entre 4 a 5 mm por hora, nada de extraordinário, mas que dá um elevado valor acumulado, sem causar qualquer prejuízo.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2010 às 12:33)

Alandroal: Chuva intermitente desde ontem às 22h00, sempre certinha.  Está muito frio  devido ao vento moderado e à baixa temperatura (5,7 ºC); temperatura mínima de 4,8 ºC. A cota de neve deverá estar entre os 800 e os 1000 metros de altitude.


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2010 às 12:45)

Faro segue com *57mm* acumulados hoje!

Sagres com 22mm.

Nas estações amadoras:

35mm - Albufeira.
28mm - Almancil.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Dez 2010 às 12:48)

AnDré disse:


> Faro segue com *57mm* acumulados hoje!
> 
> Sagres com 22mm.



A estação de Turismo ja refere 62mm...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Dez 2010 às 12:55)

AnDré disse:


> Faro segue com *57mm* acumulados hoje!
> 
> Sagres com 22mm.
> 
> ...



47mm - Olhão
14mm - Tavira

O facto mais revelante é que nenhum modelo davam mais 10 mm a 15 mm para hoje, é impressionante, este, é sem dúvida, o melhor presente que podiam ter dado a esta zona que era aquela que tinha menos precipitação. Com estes valores, aproxima-se de um mês de Dezembro com valores idênticos ao do ano passado.

Continua a chover.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2010 às 13:04)

*Cinco pessoas resgatadas de helicóptero no Algarve devido à chuva intensa*



> Cinco pessoas tiveram hoje de manhã de ser resgatadas pelo helicóptero da proteção Civil da zona da Portela, em Lagos, depois de terem ficado isoladas devido à chuva intensa, disse à Lusa fonte oficial.
> 
> De acordo com fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) do Algarve, as cinco pessoas – uma portuguesa, uma inglesa e três de nacionalidade polaca – foram transportadas para o Aeródromo de Portimão.
> 
> ...


----------



## actioman (25 Dez 2010 às 13:05)

Boa regadela pelo Algarve!  Parabéns!

Por aqui tem sido como referiu o Gerofil, chuva certinha com um frio de rachar! Neste momento seguem 5ºC apenas e pouco tem variado!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2010 às 13:35)

Por aqui 5'C e vento moderado.


----------



## Agreste (25 Dez 2010 às 14:42)

Conjugação do efeito da maré e de uma madrugada de muita chuva. A ribeira das Alfambras que corre da Serra do Espinhaço de Cão até Aljezur transbordou mas não chegou a cortar a EN120. Houve inundações em algumas caves e arrecadações.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2010 às 14:59)

Temporal em dia de Natal no Algarve: Na manhã do dia de Natal um forte temporal abateu-se sobre o Algarve tendo provocado inundações e mesmo a intervenção de um helicóptero para resgatar cinco pessoas.

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Temporal-em-dia-de-Natal-no-Algarve.rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=402016&tm=8


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Dez 2010 às 17:29)

Por cá, 5.9ºC - 1017hPa - 53% hRel - Vento E - E este céu:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## amando96 (25 Dez 2010 às 17:45)

Por aqui só acumulou 12mm 

Máxima de 9.4, e mínima de 6.1, por agora já vai nos 7ºC, ontem à mesma hora estava nos 9.3, isto na estação de são brás, hoje estou em santa catarina, numa vale e está bastante frio


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Dez 2010 às 18:23)

Sigo com 5.7ºC e chuviscos.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2010 às 19:04)

Portalegre com muito frio. A EMA do IM registou máxima de 4.7ºC e não passou daí, a cidade mesmo registou máxima de 7ºC (Estação amadora no WU), que foi uma grande diferença mas devido ao vento de E, a sensação térmica é muito baixa.

Neste momento 6ºC, vento de ESE, céu muito nublado, já houveram algumas abertas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Dez 2010 às 20:21)

Évora:
Hoje com maxima de 5ºC!! 
E uma acumulação de 7.2mm. 



(escrevo pouco porque não estou por ai!!!)


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2010 às 21:53)

A temperatura vai num sobe e desce constante, já tendo atingido os 2.8ºC. Neste momento 3.4ºC, vento nulo a fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Dez 2010 às 21:55)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Évora:
> Hoje com maxima de 5ºC!!
> E uma acumulação de 7.2mm.
> 
> ...



A uma altitude superior a 300metros, tive máxima de 6.2ºC.

Até neste momento tenho 6.0ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Dez 2010 às 23:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas durante a tarde, dia com muita chuva e frio.

Máxima: 10.9ºC
mínima: 7.7ºC
actual: 8.4ºC

Precipitação: 47 mm

Foto tirada esta tarde na Praia de Faro:






Esta é a distância entre o muro e o mar pouco mais de 1 metro, na zona poente da Ilha onde fui a pé, o cenário ainda é pior, onde o mar chega às dunas e hoje o mar estava com uma ondulação de cerca de 2 metros e metia respeito, fará com a ondulação que fez durante esta semana, a estrada está completamente cheia de areia.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Dez 2010 às 00:13)

Alandroal: dia de Natal com temperatura máxima de 6 ºC; por agora 4,5 ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Dez 2010 às 02:38)

É de facto impressionante o que uma depressão aparentemente inofensiva conseguiu fazer aqui no algarve! 
Pela serra onde estive, na zona de Benafim /Alte choveu bem mas as ribeiras iam branquinhas, ao contrário da zona do barlavento onde foi o que se viu.
Os modelos falharam redondamente! 
Fez-se metereologia à séria, em que se constatou que o homem aqui não manda nada , e que ainda há fenómenos de todo imprevisíveis.


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Dez 2010 às 03:09)

trovoadas disse:


> É de facto impressionante o que uma depressão aparentemente inofensiva conseguiu fazer aqui no algarve!  (...)
> Fez-se metereologia à séria, em que se constatou que o homem aqui não manda nada , e que ainda há fenómenos de todo imprevisíveis.



Sim…
É isso tudo…
Por isso é que somos muitos , com “este defeito de fabrico”:
Por onde calcorreia a surpresa , passeará sempre a paixão…


----------



## Aurélio (26 Dez 2010 às 10:47)

trovoadas disse:


> É de facto impressionante o que uma depressão aparentemente inofensiva conseguiu fazer aqui no algarve!
> Pela serra onde estive, na zona de Benafim /Alte choveu bem mas as ribeiras iam branquinhas, ao contrário da zona do barlavento onde foi o que se viu.
> Os modelos falharam redondamente!
> Fez-se metereologia à séria, em que se constatou que o homem aqui não manda nada , e que ainda há fenómenos de todo imprevisíveis.



Essa precipitação ocorreu muito junto á costa, penso que deverá ter sido algum fenómeno que misturou a circulação da depressão, com a circulação do anticiclone, que poderá ter criado um efeito de compressão junto á costa e forçado a descarregar, e digo isto porque aqui os ventos eram muito confusos oram soprando de um lado ora de outra ....

Existem algum fenómeno atmosférico relacionado com algum efeito de compressão ou qualquer coisa do género ... ???
Por exemplo em São Brás choveu somente cerca de 12 mm (está a cerca de 480 m de altitude creio e a 20 km de Faro) e eu estou a cerca de 10 km de Faro e não choveu mais do que 4 ou 6 mm no maximo e por isso creio que poderá ter chovido não mais do que 20 mm ....


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2010 às 16:23)

8.2ºC, céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco, uma bela sensação de frio lá fora.


----------



## Redfish (26 Dez 2010 às 16:33)

Ceu limpo e o Sol a aquecer um pouco...

Já estava com saudades...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2010 às 16:59)

O valor que segui no meu post anterior é muito alto e deve-se ao facto da estação não ter RS. Agora que o sol se está a por, tem valores reais.

4.8ºC 


Webcam: A webcam agora é apenas uma página com o filme em directo da webcam, para abrir mais rapidamente. Uma resolução maior (mas forçada) está em testes (1024 x 768). Também está em teste o formato flash do filme.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Dez 2010 às 18:44)

Alandroal: Temperatura a oscilar hoje entre 1,1 ºC e 10,0 ºC; por agora 4,5 ºC


----------



## amando96 (26 Dez 2010 às 19:18)

Às 18:00 estavam 10ºC, uma hora depois estavam 7.2, descida rápida, vamos ver se continua.

Mínima registada foi de 6.7, mas há 1:00 deixou de gravar dados, só voltou às 10:42, a mínima costuma ser por volta das 6:00 - 7:00 horas.
Por agora estão 7ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Dez 2010 às 20:55)

Boa noite,

Após um breve "retiro" de Natal, cá estou de volta aos posts.

Conforme já aqui foi referido, a madrugada do dia 25 foi bem chuvosa aqui pelos Algarves e, principalmente, no Barlavento. No Sitio das Fontes registei um acumulado entre 00h55 e as  08h35 de *24,8mm*. Nada mau! 

Em Silves, e para o mesmo período sensivelmente, registei um acumulado de *27,7mm*.

Hoje o dia já foi de períodos de Sol, intercalados com alguma nebulosidade, com uma máxima de 15,2ºC e uma minima registada às 19h30 de 8,3ºC.

Neste momento, sigo com 9,6ºC e vento fraco de SE.

Ainda quanto ao dia de ontem, uma falta de energia eléctrica no Sitio das Fontes, não possibilitou que o MeteoFontes estivesse devidamente actualizado. Entretanto, hoje a situação já foi regularizada e o Meteofontes já está actualizado.


----------



## actioman (26 Dez 2010 às 23:08)

Boa noite a todos! Espero que o Natal tenha sido generoso convosco e que no sapatinho tenha ficado aquilo que mais queiram! 

Por aqui o dia de Natal foi bem frio  e acompanhado pela chuva gelada , que marcou presença até por volta das 17h. Ao mesmo tempo foi uma tristeza ver que estivemos apenas a uns míseros 4 graus de poder ter uma quadra memorável aqui por estas bandas alentejanas  

Os extremos do dia 25 de Dezembro:

Temp. Máxima: 6,4ºC (00h)
Temp. Mínima: 4,4ºC (08h)

Por hoje e até ao momento, tem sido um dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, a máxima foi de 7,1ºC pelas 16h e a mínima (até ao momento) é de 0,9ºC, que é a temperatura actual!

Continuação de Boas Festas!


----------



## trovoadas (27 Dez 2010 às 11:40)

Céu muito nublado com nuvens a vir de sueste. 

Vento praticamente nulo e temperatura amena.


----------



## amando96 (27 Dez 2010 às 12:03)

Boas, fui dar uma volta pela serra, na zona da fonte férrea, à espera de ver muito gelo, além de alguma geada nos pontos mais baixos entre montes não houve nada 
No ano passado houve uma prova de BTT pouco depois do natal e ao meio dia ainda havia zonas da ribeira com gelo de ~1cm de grossura 

Enfim, hoje:
> Mínima: 5.0ºC
> Máxima: 10.6ºC
> Actual: 10ºC

Por aqui este Dezembro está mais quente que o ano passado... 
Vamos ver se nos próximos dois meses ainda vejo temperaturas abaixo de zero.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Dez 2010 às 15:11)

Alandroal: Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, mesclado por nevoeiros em algumas zonas.
A temperatura já subiu esta noite, com mínima de 3 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Dez 2010 às 19:41)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e médias, 8.7ºC, vento fraco a moderado variando do quadrante Este mas predominando de SE.
Não houve precipitação.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Dez 2010 às 21:38)

Alandroal: 7,4 ºC; a temperatura vai subindo lentamente, depois dos 6,6 ºC registados ao final da tarde.


----------



## actioman (28 Dez 2010 às 00:31)

Boas noites!

Por aqui o dia foi frio, para variar . Amanheceu com muita geada e gelo por todo o lado, chegando em locais abrigados a dar um aspecto de micro- queda de neve . (Abaixo posto 3 fotos). Já depois das 14h ainda havia poças congeladas em alguma zonas rurais em redor de Elvas. 

O dia esteve quase sempre encoberto, com uma pequena excepção ao meio da manhã, o que levou a uma maior sensação de frio. Os extremos foram os seguintes:

Temp. Mínima: -0,7ºC (07h)
Temp. Máxima: 6,8ºC (15h)

Após a máxima atingida pelas 15h a temperatura iniciou a descida lentamente até por volta das 18h onde chegou aos 5,5ºC e desde então tem vindo a descer e subir alternadamente, mas variando muito pouco.
Neste momento registo 6,3ºC e o céu permanece nublado, a pressão atmosférica é de 1019hPa.

Aqui ficam as fotos do belo _geadão_ que por aqui tivemos, graças à temperatura negativa e a um H.R. que rondava os 80%:


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2010 às 00:40)

Por cá pelas terras altas não houve nada.

9.6ºC praticamente estagnados, vento moderado de SE, céu encoberto.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2010 às 13:30)

Manhã agradável com o sol a espreitar entre as nuvens ( nuvens pouco densas que mais parecem nevoeiro)


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2010 às 13:52)

11ºC, vento moderado constante por vezes forte do quadrante Sul, céu pouco nublado por nuvens médias e altas. Choveu durante a manhã.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2010 às 15:11)

Tenho estado a reparar que a EM da Brisa em Montemor-o-Novo registou vento de 61 km/h há 10 minutos.  Será verdade?

Por aqui, 13ºC, vento moderado a forte de SE, céu a ficar nublado por nuvens altas. Alguma neblina ao longe.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Dez 2010 às 12:54)

Bom dia,

A madrugada foi de alguma chuva aqui por Silves, acompanhada de trovoada, algum granizo e vento moderado a forte. Por volta das 5h30/6h00 cairam alguns aguaceiros fortes, que acumularam *7,7mm *em Silves.

No Sitio das Fontes, o acumulado ficou nos *4,4mm*.

Neste momento, sigo com 17,8ºC, vento moderado de E e 1011,9hPa.

Vamos ver o que dá a tarde.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2010 às 13:03)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> A madrugada foi de alguma chuva aqui por Silves, acompanhada de trovoada, algum granizo e vento moderado a forte. Por volta das 5h30/6h00 cairam alguns aguaceiros fortes, que acumularam *7,7mm *em Silves.
> 
> ...



Estás melhor que eu, que nem vi chuva nem trovoada ainda, vamos lá ver se chega cá ao Sotavento também.  O Hirlam promete uma noite bastante chuvosa no Algarve, vamos ver onde vai cair ela. Vendo o satélite, não deve faltar muito para começar a chover, vamos lá ver. Sigo com 17.1ºC e está um ar quente mesmo pronúncio de festival. O mar esse faz um barulho incrível. 

O Aladdin também coloca bastante precipitação para a próxima noite/madrugada.


----------



## actioman (29 Dez 2010 às 16:03)

Por aqui ontem de manhã ainda deu para  molhar o chão, apesar de serem meia dúzia de pingas... Hoje chuva, nem vê-la 

Sigo com 13,6ºC e céu nublado e a máxima, até ao momento, foi atingida pelas 15h com 14,4ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Dez 2010 às 16:30)

De acordo com o radar, mais uma vez o Cabo S. Vicente está a apanhar com o grosso da precipitação esta tarde.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Dez 2010 às 16:33)

Boas 

Aqui já chove desde as 16h10  embora ainda fraco 

O céu está totalmente encoberto, vento fraco e tenho uma temperatura de 16.0ºC


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2010 às 17:40)

Pessoal do Sul, devem de estar a ser premiados com uma festa de primeira qualidade. As descargas em terra (Algarve e arredores) são às centenas e o radar de precipitação do IM mostra períodos de chuva muito intensa. 

Alguém pode relatar o que se está a passar aí agora?


----------



## actioman (29 Dez 2010 às 17:52)

Lá chuviscou alguma coisa por aqui, mas foi um aguaceiro de muito curta duração (2 ou 3 minutos). Agora caem uns pingos espaçados daqueles que apenas se contabilizam no vidro dos carros...

A destacar a instabilidade, causadora do aguaceiro, visível nas nuvens. Uns mammatus imperfeitos:







A temperatura é de uns amenos 12,6ºC e a pressão esta a 1010hPa.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Dez 2010 às 17:58)

Festival de relâmpagos a W e SW de Silves.
Ainda estão longe e pouco se ouvem, mas já se vê bem!!


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Dez 2010 às 17:59)

Lightning disse:


> Pessoal do Sul, devem de estar a ser premiados com uma festa de primeira qualidade. As descargas em terra (Algarve e arredores) são às centenas e o radar de precipitação do IM mostra períodos de chuva muito intensa.
> 
> Alguém pode relatar o que se está a passar aí agora?



Estou em Aljezur, e desde cerca das 13:30 não para de chover, em alguns períodos com muita intensidade. Os relâmpagos e trovões são muitos, e por vezes há rajadas de vento fortes. Resumindo, um verdadeiro dia de temporal!!

Não sei se hoje não vai haver mesmo cheias na ribeira...

PS: A luz ameaça faltar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2010 às 18:00)

Aqui, nem chuva e só algum vento, vamos ver se não é um fiasco por esta zona, como é habitual, passar tudo ao lado. Sagres isso sim, deve estar a bombar bem, agora por aqui, nada.  Vamos ver, se registo 10 mm, por este andar, não sei não.


----------



## Stormm (29 Dez 2010 às 18:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, nem chuva e só algum vento, vamos ver se não é um fiasco por esta zona, como é habitual, passar tudo ao lado. Sagres isso sim, deve estar a bombar bem, agora por aqui, nada.  Vamos ver, se registo 10 mm, por este andar, não sei não.




Pois é vizinho tudo indica para que seja uma noite animada mas quando se trata de natureza as coisas são diferentes, tudo muda ou tudo permanece igual.
Esperamos que venha festa é claro e que registemos bons mm! 
Até agora 0 chuva e 0 trovoada, o vento é que se sente com algumas rajadas fortes.
Sagres como sempre é que está a levar com tudo! EHEH
A ver vamos no que isto dá


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Dez 2010 às 18:10)

Não estive cá a tarde, mas sei que foi de vento fraco, chuva 0 e temperaturas amenas.
Neste momento 13.8ºC , vento fraco e céu nublado.


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2010 às 18:21)

Simplesmente é *i-n-c-r-v-í-v-e-l* o número de descargas eléctricas que disparou das 1000 para as 2105 actuais em pouquíssimo tempo. 

O pico máximo até agora foi de 25 descargas por minuto às 17:57. No mapa do detector não se consegue ver um bocado de "terra" com tanta descarga. Há muito tempo que não via nada assim.


----------



## Redfish (29 Dez 2010 às 18:39)

Aqui vento e mais vento...
Valeu umas pingas de manhã

De momento 14º


----------



## Redfish (29 Dez 2010 às 18:55)

Bom isto vai aquecer...

Os relapangos são quase constantes.

É melhor desligar a Net e o computador para não ter supresas...


----------



## ecobcg (29 Dez 2010 às 19:00)

Chuva torrencial em Silves neste momento!
Após a trovoada (fraca por aqui, muitos clarões mas nenhum raio visível), chegou este aguaceiro bem forte, que aumentou para *13,7mm* o acumulado aqui por Silves.

No Sitio das Fontes, parece que a trovoada mandou a electricidade abaixo, pois não tenho ligação desde as 18h, pelo que não tenho dados de lá neste momento.

PS: entretanto passou para *14,2mm*.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Dez 2010 às 19:03)

Tenta arranjar uma UPS para o PC/meteohub que transmite. 

Por aqui vento fraco por vezes moderado, 11.5ºC, pressão nos 1011 hpa.


----------



## Stormm (29 Dez 2010 às 19:04)

Por aqui continua tudo bem seco e ainda não há sinal de relampagos.
A temperatura é que parece ter aumentado estando neste momento nos 17ºC.
O vento chama a chuva, é preciso é ter calma e confiança


----------



## ecobcg (29 Dez 2010 às 19:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Tenta arranjar uma UPS para o PC/meteohub que transmite.
> 
> Por aqui vento fraco por vezes moderado, 11.5ºC, pressão nos 1011 hpa.



O PC tem UPS, mas o router/bastidor das telecomunicações é que ainda não!
Com o tempo vai...


----------



## fragoso6 (29 Dez 2010 às 19:59)

parece que ta tudo a ir para baixo a linha de instabilidade...para o estreito certo malta do algarve?


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Dez 2010 às 20:37)

O vento já se mostra fraco a moderado com rajadas de SE; o céu está muito nublado com algumas abertas.
13.8ºC e não quer descer.


----------



## Stormm (29 Dez 2010 às 20:40)

Continua tudo na mesma, seco e ventoso.


----------



## Stormm (29 Dez 2010 às 21:26)

Já chuvisca neste momento mas nada de especial até agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2010 às 22:35)

Já se ouve os trambores a rugirem.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Dez 2010 às 22:40)

Boas 

tem em estado sempre a chover desde as 16h10 

destaque para a chuva forte que caiu acompanhada de trovoada entre as 18h-19h...foi um dilúvio  a trovoada esteve mesmo por cima de Vendas Novas...vi um relâmpago passado 1 segundo logo um trovão..fora os outros 3 ou 4 que também foram bons...isto esteve mesmo animado por aqui 

neste momento alguns periodos de chuva fraca e vento fraco


----------



## Stormm (29 Dez 2010 às 22:41)

Muitos raios e trovoes embora fracos por enquanto!


----------



## Jocru (29 Dez 2010 às 22:47)

Aqui em Quarteira caiu agora um forte aguaceiro com muitos trovôes no mar a sul e muito vento, está interessante, pessoal de olhão e Tavira devem apanhar com os trovões mesmo em cima. 

O radar está interessante


----------



## Stormm (29 Dez 2010 às 22:53)

Relampagos com raio de segundo a segundo, trovoadas também não param de se fazer ouvir, embora ainda fraquinhas mas já se ouvem
Vamos ver se esta noite promete!


----------



## Stormm (29 Dez 2010 às 22:55)

Chuva forte neste momento com muitos claroes!


----------



## Stormm (29 Dez 2010 às 23:06)

Bem que bonito festival de relampagos e raios, nao param, é de segundo a segundo acompanhados de trovoes.


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2010 às 23:18)

De facto a festa reavivou, e do nada o detector começou a registar descargas, tendo disparado rapidamente para as 20 por minuto. 

A festa aproxima-se agora do centro... Veremos...


----------



## Jocru (29 Dez 2010 às 23:24)

Aqui continua a chover bem, o curioso é que o vento rodou de sudoeste para sueste em menos de 5 minutos


----------



## Agreste (29 Dez 2010 às 23:42)

Fim de festa. Meia-hora de trovoada com 6,4mm e uma pequena descida de temperatura.


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

Faro na última hora registou mais de 15 mm! 
Terá havido inundações?






Mapa das Descargas Eléctricas no Sul do País.




Registadas 754 DEA's 
:thunder:


----------



## trovoadas (30 Dez 2010 às 00:06)

Brutal chuvada no caminho Faro-Loulé acompanhada de relâmpagos constantes por volta das 23 e pouco. 
A 125 era uma piscina altêntica...o dilúvio de Noé chegou cá...


----------



## actioman (30 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

Parabéns aos sortudos, porque por aqui nada se passou, nem passará 

Apenas uns pingos cheios de lama a sujaram todas as superfícies. Os carros estão uma miséria!  
Porcaria de depressões que vêm de Sul, só trazer é sujidade e meia dúzia de pingas!  GFS a falhar redondamente a precipitação para aqui...

Despeço-me com 10,4ºC e uma pressão de 1009hPa.

Extremos do dia:;


Temp. Máxima: 14,4ºC (15h)
Temp. Mínima: 7ºC (00h)


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Dez 2010 às 00:15)

Copyright @ tempoemcorroios.com

Bela trovoada que passou mesmo por cima de Faro.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2010 às 00:19)

Aqui por Silves choveu fraco até às 00h, permitindo um acumulado total de *18,7mm*.

No Sitio das Fontes (que entretanto reanimou), o acumulado do dia foi de *16mm*. 

Por agora já não chove e o vento está fraco a moderado de SE.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Dez 2010 às 00:24)

actioman disse:


> Parabéns aos sortudos, porque por aqui nada se passou, nem passará
> 
> Apenas uns pingos cheios de lama a sujaram todas as superfícies. Os carros estão uma miséria!
> Porcaria de depressões que vêm de Sul, só trazer é sujidade e meia dúzia de pingas!  GFS a falhar redondamente a precipitação para aqui...
> ...


----------



## Stormm (30 Dez 2010 às 00:46)

Por aqui acalmou tudo, as trovoadas foram-se e a chuva também.
14ºC e vento fraco . . .


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2010 às 00:54)

Já estão quase a passar para Espanha, em deslocamento para nordeste 





00h45

iMapWeather


----------



## Stormm (30 Dez 2010 às 01:19)

Volta a chover por cá, o vento volta a aumentar também.


----------



## surfercop (30 Dez 2010 às 01:30)

Boa noite amigos portuguêses, por Espanha ficamos á espera de tudo o que tem tido lá hoje.... Mesmo agora está na altura de Huelva, mas em Sevilha ainda nao chegou nada. Tem tido um dia muito sortudo com muitas trovoadas, ne???, desculpad a minha escrita mas há tempo que nao escrevo em português. Cómo está a coisa mesmo agora?, Seguem a ter trovoadas????, muito obrigado e mandem algumas para cá.....


----------



## Stormm (30 Dez 2010 às 01:37)

surfercop disse:


> Boa noite amigos portuguêses, por Espanha ficamos á espera de tudo o que tem tido lá hoje.... Mesmo agora está na altura de Huelva, mas em Sevilha ainda nao chegou nada. Tem tido um dia muito sortudo com muitas trovoadas, ne???, desculpad a minha escrita mas há tempo que nao escrevo em português. Cómo está a coisa mesmo agora?, Seguem a ter trovoadas????, muito obrigado e mandem algumas para cá.....



Boas amigo, pois por aqui já tiveram muitas trovoadas e muitos relampagos mas agora nada, 0 chuva 0 trovoadas 0 relampagos, só algumas rajadas de vento moderadas mas coisa pouca.
Infelizmente daqui nao te posso mandar nada porque nao tenho nada de trovoada nem chuva para ti
Segundo o Satelite só daqui a 2 ou 3 horas é que pode vir uma nova linha de instabilidade que poderá fazer com que Faro/Olhão registe mais uns milimetros


----------



## surfercop (30 Dez 2010 às 01:46)

eu espero que aquí tenhamos alguma coisa interesante, Temos alerta amarela para amanhá e passado amanhá.

E no radar posso ver que já temos muita precipitaçao perto daqui. Mesmo agora está a caer lindo em Huelva... mas vejo alguns núcleos directos para aquí...








Lindas imágens..........


http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html


----------



## Stormm (30 Dez 2010 às 08:24)

Boas, inicio de manhã com o céu bastante negro e carregado a Sul!
15ºC, vento 26km/h SUL, Humidade: 94%.
Vamos ver se podemos dizer " *que bela manhã de começar o dia*"


----------



## Stormm (30 Dez 2010 às 08:34)

Agora sim, bela maneira de começar o dia, chuva e trovoada neste momento!


----------



## Stormm (30 Dez 2010 às 12:35)

Chuva torrencial neste momento! Desde as 8h30 da manhã até agora houve pelo menos umas 5 abertas de pouca duração porque a chuva queria era cair e como prova disso continua a chover desde essa hora praticamente. A estrada já parece uma *mini-ribeira*. EHEH


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Dez 2010 às 14:22)

Noite com vento muito forte a partir das 5 da manhã. De dia começa a chuva;
Neste momento o céu mostra-se escuro a SSW, e chuvisca com 11ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2010 às 14:24)

Boas, por aqui, o dia tem sido de aguaceiros fortes, neste momento, está sol.

Precipitação ontem: 6 mm

Precipitação hoje: 14 mm


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Dez 2010 às 14:45)

Como estão as coisas a sul? A precipitação tem rendido bastante...?Parece-me pelo IM que ainda assim está um pouco abaixo do esperado inicialmente...


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2010 às 16:24)

Boa tarde,

A madrugada foi de alguma chuva, mas fraca, e a manhã e tarde têm sido de céu pouco nublado, com temperaturas agradáveis e sol a brilhar, em que a máxima foi de 18,8ºC. O acumulado de hoje está nos *2,6mm *no Sitio das Fontes e *5mm* em Silves.

Neste momento, 17,7ºC com vento fraco de SW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2010 às 19:16)

Boas, por aqui, o dia de céu nublado com abertas durante a tarde. Choveu na parte da manhã, mas nada de especial. Este evento foi um fiasco, aqui pelo Algarve, onde previam-se 3ªfeira cerca de 50 mm e caíram 20 mm.  Choveu mais no dia de Natal, dia em que os modelos não previam nada de especial, do que nos dias em que os modelos prevêem mais chuva. 

Máxima: 17.3ºC
mínima: 12.3ºC
actual: 15.1ºC

Precipitação: 14 mm


----------



## surfercop (30 Dez 2010 às 19:46)

Boa tarde, amigos portuguêses, em Sevilha temos mesmo agora muita chuva. A tarde toda tem sido muito passada por água e acompanhada de trovoadas. Em cádiz tem tido um tornado e em málaga uma SP. Parece que agora está a formar 3 núcleos convectivos na costa de Huelva e temos alerta amarela en Huelva, Sevilha, Cádiz e Málaga....


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2010 às 20:05)

É incrível a quantidade de descargas neste momento no litoral Sul e também no interior Centro. O número de DEA's disparou completamente. Neste momento a festa marca presença em 2 pontos distintos, Sines e Portalegre.

Sigam as descargas em tempo real em Tempoemcorroios.com.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Dez 2010 às 20:29)

aguaceiro forte acompanhado de trovoada  aqui por Vendas Novas 

um dilúvio


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2010 às 20:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, o dia de céu nublado com abertas durante a tarde. Choveu na parte da manhã, mas nada de especial. Este evento foi um fiasco, aqui pelo Algarve, onde previam-se 3ªfeira cerca de 50 mm e caíram 20 mm.  Choveu mais no dia de Natal, dia em que os modelos não previam nada de especial, do que nos dias em que os modelos prevêem mais chuva.
> 
> Máxima: 17.3ºC
> mínima: 12.3ºC
> ...



Só 14 mm?

Ontem, pouco antes da meia-noite, comecei a ouvir muitos trovões, vim à rua e vi várias descargas, a luz até foi abaixo durante breves instantes, choveu intensamente durante uma hora, com alguns picos de intensidade muito interessantes. Durante a noite ouvi vários aguaceiros, cujo barulho nas telhas da garagem exterior acordou-me tal era a intensidade da precipitação. Durante a manhã, até à hora do almoço, mais uns aguaceiros muito interessantes. 

Diria que o evento, aqui pela Manta Rota, deve ter rendido mais de 30 ou 40 mm.


----------



## vagas (30 Dez 2010 às 20:46)

Por aqui calmaria maquina a postos, vento moderado e trovoada a sul


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Dez 2010 às 21:15)

Lightning disse:


> É incrível a quantidade de descargas neste momento no litoral Sul e também no interior Centro. O número de DEA's disparou completamente. Neste momento a festa marca presença em 2 pontos distintos, Sines e *Portalegre*.
> 
> Sigam as descargas em tempo real em Tempoemcorroios.com.



Boas, aqui pela parte Norte do distrito ainda não vi nada de trovoadas. Mas vou esperar mais.


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2010 às 21:28)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas, aqui pela parte Norte do distrito ainda não vi nada de trovoadas. Mas vou esperar mais.



A célula que estava a fazer descargas aí perto esfumou-se. Agora apenas a zona de Sines / Setúbal continua ainda com algumas descargas, embora que menos frequentes. 

Vento fraco ou nulo, temperatura nos 13,7ºC e pressão atmosférica nos 1009 milibares. O acumulado total de hoje vai nos 19,0 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2010 às 21:29)

Intensidade da Precipitação (mm/h)
[2010-12-30 20:00h UTC]





Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2010
=================================
Descargas eléctricas atmosféricas
(Período entre as 20h45 e as 21h15)




Fonte: iMapWeather


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2010 às 21:38)

Depois de uma tarde de sol bem agradável, de repente novo aguaceiro forte e trovoada por aqui! (para minha surpresa, pois não acompanhei o radar este final de tarde) Foi rápido a passar e já está a E de Silves, mas ainda se vêem muitos clarões nessa direcção!

No Sitio das Fontes o rain rate chegou aos *84.8mm/h* às 21h01, aumentando o acumulado para os *10,4mm *neste momento! 

Em Silves o acumulado está nos *10,5mm.*
Vamos ver se ainda vem mais alguma coisa esta noite...


----------



## surfercop (30 Dez 2010 às 22:30)

Boa noite.... em Sevilha temos chuva fraca mas estamos á espera de alguns núcleos que trazem trovoadas.... Em Huelva já está a chover muito e vem tudo para cá.

E como o prometido é dívida aquí deixo um vídeo de esta tarde em San Fernando (Cádiz), onde podem ver um tornado que aconteceu hoje á tarde.... Espero que gostem dele...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Dez 2010 às 22:30)

Por aqui o vento virou moderado de SW com uma rajada ou duas fortes, ainda agora mostrou a sua força com uma rajada muito forte de repente. Chove moderado, acumulado (Uma estação em S. Mamede) *59.9mm*, de madrugada caiu um dilúvio.


----------



## surfercop (30 Dez 2010 às 22:35)

No cabo de Sao Vicente vao ter novas trovoadas.... olhad no sat...


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2010 às 22:35)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento na Manta Rota.


----------



## frederico (30 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

Continua a chover bem, forte descarga


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2010 às 23:11)

Por Degracia Cimeira, aguaceiros moderados a fortes, acompanhados de alguma trovoada.

De momento com 14,8 ºC, uma temperatura bastante elevada e ainda em ascensão.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Dez 2010 às 23:18)

Trovoada no Gavião? Ou seja isto passou tudo ao lado e já está a N.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2010 às 23:39)

Estremoz: Noite de temporal  com chuva moderada a forte entre as 22h20 e as 23h20.


----------



## Stormm (30 Dez 2010 às 23:44)

Por aqui periodos de chuva fraca e não passa disto . . .
Não há ai uma celulazinha que passe por aqui só para regar as plantas durante a noite? 

Condições actuais:

Periodos de chuva fraca
14ºC
Humidade: 94%
Vento fraco de WSW

*Célula, aqui! *


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

Stormm disse:


> Por aqui periodos de chuva fraca e não passa disto . . . Não há ai uma celulazinha que passe por aqui só para regar as plantas durante a noite? [/B]



Pois, em Cádiz a festa é outra (17h00 locais):


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

Stormm disse:


> *Célula, aqui! *



Mesmo. Já aqui! Elas passaram todas mas não deixaram nada, só chuva. Chegam a campo aberto, começa a trovoada.  Odeio o escudo anti-trovoada que esta cidade tem...

Neste momento chove fraco com vento moderado de S. Até já vejo as luzes de (Elvas?) ao longe, por isso acabou.


----------



## frederico (31 Dez 2010 às 00:07)

Desta vez, aqui pelo extremo sotavento, não me posso queixar, houve chuva forte com fartura, e ontem pela noite, uma bela trovoada que até deitou abaixo a electricidade.


----------



## trovoadas (31 Dez 2010 às 00:51)

Boas!

Da minha viagem de comboio hoje até lagos encontrei uma zona de lagoa até lagos completamente saturada de água com água a sair por todos os "poros" e uma zona de lagoa para o sotavento em que apesar de haver água não é nada de extraordinário , ou seja, ainda tem uma grande capacidade de encaixe.
Na zona Portimão-Alvor-Lagos está tudo literalmente debaixo de água.

Quanto ao dia 30 foi marcado por aguaceiros fortes até as 11 da manhã e depois um sol radioso durante todo o dia com o regresso da chuva por volta das 6 da noite, isto em Lagos.

Aqui por Loulé depois de alguma chuva moderada e trovoada distante segue com alguns aguaceiros esporádicos.


----------



## AnDré (31 Dez 2010 às 08:49)

Ontem, entre as 21:30 e as 22:00, também apanhei um valente aguaceiro em Vilamoura, com bastantes relâmpagos à mistura.

Nesse período, em alguns troços da A22 a visibilidade devido à chuva, era praticamente nula.

O dia amanhece agora sem chuva em Vilamoura.


----------



## Redfish (31 Dez 2010 às 11:47)

Foi uma noite com bastante chuva na zona serrana do Algarve e com belas acumulações.

_A ribeira de Algibre levava uma boa cheia: D_

Os aguaceiros têm sido uma constante esta manhã...


----------



## ecobcg (31 Dez 2010 às 12:53)

Bom dia,

A noite e manhã foram de aguaceiros fracos. No Sitio das Fontes o acumulado está nos *2,6mm*. Aqui em Silves, e com a contribuição de uma pequena célula que passou por aqui ainda há pouco, o acumulado está nos *7,2mm*.

Agora, céu parcialmente nublado e temperatura nos 17,5ºC, com vento fraco de W.

*UMA BOA ENTRADA EM 2011, E UM EXCELENTE ANO NOVO PARA TODOS!!!!*


----------



## trovoadas (31 Dez 2010 às 12:55)

Redfish disse:


> Foi uma noite com bastante chuva na zona serrana do Algarve e com belas acumulações.
> 
> _A ribeira de Algibre levava uma boa cheia: D_
> 
> Os aguaceiros têm sido uma constante esta manhã...



Pois aí na serra parece ter chovido bastante mais....aqui em Loulé não choveu nada de especial tendo caído apenas alguns periodos de chuva moderada que acrescentaram mais uns mm.
No total este evento foi bastante fraco aqui para esta zona não passando de uns 20 e pouco mm no máximo. 
Nota-se que tem passado muito mais instabilidade pelo barlavento e entrando pelo interior Algarvio.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2010 às 13:33)

Grande célula e bem negra que aqui está em cima mas não descarrega nem água nem trovoada. E onde vai? Para a Estremadura. 
Neste momento 11ºC, vento fraco de S/SW, céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2010 às 13:40)

Por aqui, o dia segue com céu nublado com abertas. Choveu durante a noite, acumulei 5 mm. O dia de ontem, acabei com 20 mm.

De referir, mais uma vez, o mês de Dezembro volta a ser um mês chuvoso desde que começou o ano hidrológico. O ano passado, este mês, foi o mais chuvoso também. Dezembro tem sido a salvação do Algarve nestes 2 últimos anos.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2010 às 14:06)

A nuvem que referi há pouco larga agora aguaceiros moderados, sem trovoada. A webcam está espectacular com o vento de WNW


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2010 às 17:27)

Continuamos com 11ºC e baixa o nevoeiro pelos campos. Destaque para a precipitação na estação amadora de Nisa desde as 9 da manhã que foi de *46mm*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2010 às 18:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiros durante a noite.

Máxima: 17.4ºC
mínima: 12.4ºC
actual: 14.3ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm

Bom ano de 2011 a todos.


----------



## frederico (31 Dez 2010 às 19:18)

Na minha cidade, Tavira, o mês termina com 186.8 mm, e o ano civil com mais de 800 mm. Provavelmente, é a primeira vez que se ultrapassa os 800 mm em Tavira desde 1997. 

Um auspicioso 2011 a todos os meus conterrâneos algarvios e a todos os membros e leitores do fórum.


----------



## thunderboy (31 Dez 2010 às 19:56)

Boa noite
Encontro-me na Quarteira até dia 2 e passo a reportar de lá. Sigo com 13.7ºC.
Esta tarde desloquei-me a Foia onde se registavam 8ºC(17.30h) segundo o termómetro do carro e nevoeiro denso.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2010 às 20:55)

Por aqui baixou o nevoeiro, a visibilidade é inferior a 500m, é algo denso. 10ºC, vento nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2010 às 21:30)

Um double-post para destacar o último nevoeiro (quase cerrado) de 2010, e o primeiro de 2011 de certeza. 








Sigo com 10ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2010 às 23:37)

Último post do ano com nevoeiro ainda cerrado e 10ºC estagnados.

Bom 2011!


----------

